# Skiing on the Cheap - 2014-15 Edition



## Bostonian (May 14, 2014)

Is it too early to start this?  Well, here it is for the 2014-2015 Season the first deal I have found!

This is for Earthday Cleanup at Wachusett - Link can be found here:

http://www.wachusett.com/EventsActi...=92453134&utm_content=Wednesday, May 14, 2014

*Earth Day Clean Up**
**Saturday, May 31, 2014*​
*CLEAN-UP HOURS - 8:30am to 1pm*​​​While we ask everyone to register before 10:30am, clean-up will continue until 1pm*.*​​​*BBQ - 11:00am-1:00pm*​​​After you have turned in your trash, you will receive a bbq voucher and your lift ticket (if arriving before 10:30am). Your bbq voucher will get you a hamburger, cheeseburger or hot dog, chips and a soda/water.

*OTHER INFO:*
​​​
Clean-up will go until 1pm
There will be a trash drop off area near Ski Watch and the front of the main building.
BBQ coupons will be given out starting at 10:30 am; BBQ scheduled for 11:00am
Lift tickets will be given out after trash is collected – and before the BBQ.
*Each person will receive their lift ticket as long as they have turned in a bag of trash (or more) and this has been verified by Wachusett staff.*

_Lift Ticket Vouchers (early season, valid through 12/24/13) are only given to volunteers age 4 and up upon receipt of your full trash bag. This event will be weather permitting.


_​​​


----------



## ScottySkis (May 14, 2014)

http://rideandskine.com/Home.html


----------



## dlague (May 14, 2014)

Bostonian said:


> Is it too early to start this?  Well, here it is for the 2014-2015 Season the first deal I have found!
> 
> This is for Earthday Cleanup at Wachusett - Link can be found here:
> 
> ...



Hey now - great work!  Time to start the Skiing on the cheap 2014-2015 sticky!


----------



## ScottySkis (May 14, 2014)

https://store.goremountain.com/frequent-skier-products

2014-2015 Snow Sampler





              Four  fully transferable lift tickets valid any day of the 2014-2015 Gore,  Whiteface, or Belleayre snow seasons. Please note that this price is  only available until August 8, 2014, and the ...
        $229.00


   2013-2014 Empire Card
 	            For adults ages 20+, the  Empire Card makes your FIRST day at Gore Mountain free, and then get $15  off every future visit to Gore, Whiteface, and Belleayre Mountains!*  Use your card at any or all of our mountains, and every sixth visit is  free, no matter where you go! Note, this product is non-transferable and  requires a photo. The Empire Card discount cannot be combined with any  other offer or promotion.

       *Ages 70+: Your card offers $15 off visits to Gore & Whiteface, and a $15/day price at Belleayre.
$89.00


----------



## ScottySkis (May 14, 2014)

http://www.bestfreestuffguide.com/Free_Plattekill_Mountain_Coupons

ree Plattekill Mountain Coupons
Plattekill Mountain coupons and discounts can help save winter enthusiasts money on their next visit to the New York ski area. Coupons for BOGO deals are available inside select Entertainment Coupon Books. Discounts are also available for seniors, groups, AAA members, and pass-holders. 
Plattekill Mountain ski area is located in the Catskills of  Roxbury, New York. The ski area, which offers skiing, snowboarding, and  snowtubing, also features 35 trails, three lifts, a terrain park, and an  average annual snowfall of 190 inches.[SUP][1][/SUP]  Summer activities at Plattekill Mountain include mountain biking, kayaking, camping, and geocaching. 
The Ride and Ski Card, which is sold for $52 at rideandskine.com,  provides half-price lift tickets on Fridays and $10 off weekends  excluding holidays. 




 - See more at: http://www.bestfreestuffguide.com/Free_Plattekill_Mountain_Coupons#sthash.8ZjZ5ZwN.dpuf


----------



## Nick (May 21, 2014)

Stuck the thread


----------



## dlague (May 22, 2014)

ScottySkis said:


> http://rideandskine.com/Home.html



The will not be posting their deals and tour dates until October time frame.  However, They are looking to add a tour date in December which will be a first for them.  The proposed location is Jay Peak in late December - Looking like 12/20.

In addition, they are working on a deal to have a Killington / Pico weekend.  Stay tuned for details!


----------



## xwhaler (May 22, 2014)

dlague said:


> In addition, they are working on a deal to have a Killington / Pico weekend.  Stay tuned for details!



This would be awesome if they could secure it.


----------



## dlague (May 22, 2014)

I was looking back to 2003 and this is officially the earliest this thread has started which only means the deals are going to get buried early and repeated often.  Starting this so early that we will find deals being repeated in September, October and November.

However to summarize and get this up front:

Watch The Clymb for Geigerig Pack special - http://www.geigerrig.com/hydration-pack/

Ski Club Days - join a ski club in CT - http://www.skiclub.com/Default.aspx?uc=JoinAClub last years deals http://www.skiclub.com/documents/AW1314.pdf

Descente Passport - look at the jackets - http://www.descente.com/passport/

Vermont Ski Pass - http://www.skivermont.com

Vermont Travel Club Card - http://www.vermonttravelclub.com/

Gas station fillup deal - http://www.SkiRideFree.com and https://www.theirving.com/assets/base/pdf/Irving_SkiVoucher_2013.pdf

Two fer deal tour dates every Saturday plus numerous other discounts - http://www.RideandskiNE.com

Mad Card 3 tickets for something like $144 - http://www.madriverglen.com/?Page=price.htm

Ski Movie Premiers - lift ticket w movie, however not all are so.

Skiing discounts - http://www.Mountainsportclub.com 

St Pat's, Valentives Day, Super Bowl Sunday, April Fools Day - I will post a list soon.

PointFM - get a button for cheap Friday skiing - http://www.pointfm.com/

Over the Hill Gang - If your 50+ - more of a West play - http://www.othgi.com

I know this is way early but Killington Late Season 4 Play $199 http://www.killington.com/site/tickets/winter_passes/spring_pass

Sites to monitor - http://www.Liftopia.com and http://www.Groupon.com

Get a $5 credit voucher for Liftopia - http://echo3.bluehornet.com/phase2/survey1/survey.htm?cid=ksrhxa&1331059336

Try to score comp tickets at the Boston Ski and Snowboard Expo - http://skisnowboardexpo.com/expos/boston/

Watch for early season 2 fer's (killiington news letter) around August

Look for resorts that have good Sunday half day deals like Okemo ($29), Burke ($25), Bretton Woods ($25) etc.  Will post more about this later.

Currently not active but returns every season - http://uppervalley.dollarsavershow.com

Price Chopper Ski Any 3 - http://pricechopperblog.com/tag/ski-any-3/

2 fer deals to Attitash, Loon, Cranmore, Black, and more plus summer attractions too - http://www.breathenh.org/FunPass_2014-attractions-discounts

Sugarbush Quad Pak - http://www.sugarbush.com/vermont-skiing-snowboarding/quad-pack

Great deals on packaged ski vacations - http://greateventsandescapes.com/ski/index.html

Fox 44 Ski Card (quickly sold out in October) - http://wfff.halfoffdeals.com/index.php?index_type=promo-detail&h=2070863

Gunstock 2 for 1 Tuesday Nights - Will probably be around $17 per person in 2014-2015


----------



## BenedictGomez (May 22, 2014)

dlague said:


> I was looking back to 2003 and this is officially the earliest this thread has started which only means *the deals are going to get buried early and repeated often. * Starting this so early that we will find deals being repeated in September, October and November.



That's not the annoying part.  The annoying part is when a deal to save $20 off a lift ticket with no restrictions, all 7 days, all season long at XYZ resort is posted, then someone 2 weeks later posts a save $10 off a lift ticket at XYZ resort "deal".


----------



## dlague (May 22, 2014)

Ya $10 of is no deal to begin with!

One of the reasons I posted a list up front!


i typed with my i thumbs using AlpineZone


----------



## steamboat1 (May 23, 2014)

dlague said:


> Ski Club Days - *join a ski club in CT* - http://www.skiclub.com/Default.aspx?uc=JoinAClub last years deals http://www.skiclub.com/documents/AW1314.pdf


I don't know how many times I have to say this but these deals are not only for CT. Ski Council member clubs.

*IN  ORDER TO BE ELIGIBLE TO RECEIVE THE DISCOUNT LIFT TICKETS, *THE SKI CLUB  OR COUNCIL MUST BE ASSOCIATED WITH A SKI COUNCIL THAT IS A MEMBER OF  THE NATIONAL SKI COUNCIL FEDERATION. 


http://www.skifederation.org/east.html*


----------



## BenedictGomez (May 23, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> I don't know how many times I have to say this but these deals are not only for CT. Ski Council member clubs.
> 
> *IN  ORDER TO BE ELIGIBLE TO RECEIVE THE DISCOUNT LIFT TICKETS, *THE SKI CLUB  OR COUNCIL MUST BE ASSOCIATED WITH A SKI COUNCIL THAT IS A MEMBER OF  THE NATIONAL SKI COUNCIL FEDERATION.
> 
> ...



The Stowe discount is awesome.  So if you're in any local ski club that is a member of a larger council you're good with your local card?


----------



## steamboat1 (May 23, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> The Stowe discount is awesome.  So if you're in any local ski club that is a member of a larger council you're good with your local card?



If you click on this (http://www.skifederation.org/east.html) it gives you a list of the eastern councils that are part of the National Federation. Then click on the individual ski council to find a list of member clubs of those councils. The club I belong to is a member of both the Metropolitan Ski Council & the Ski/Snowboard Council of NJ. We get the same discounts whether they be ski council discount days or discount vouchers sold through the ski clubs to individual ski areas. Other discounts are the same also.

edit: the councils give out stickers every year you'll have to affix to your local ski club membership card to be valid. Some areas are very strict with this requirement. Sugarbush & Stowe are two areas I know for sure that are.


----------



## abc (May 23, 2014)

dlague said:


> One of the reasons I posted a list up front!


Well, perhaps it'll work even better if you start a new thread with the list up front so it's always easy to find?

Maybe Nick can make it sticky so it's always visible?

That is, if you wish to maintain it so it's reasonably up-to-day...


----------



## Nick (May 23, 2014)

I did stick this thread. Or am I missing something


----------



## abc (May 23, 2014)

Nick said:


> I did stick this thread. Or am I missing something


Nick, the problem with this thread is it'll grow to be 30 pages long and nobody can find anything in it except what's on the last page! 

A list on the 1st page, like the one *dlague* put up, if updated often, will serve as a summary of what's in the rest of the thread.  

Granted, we would need a volunteer (or more than one) to keep the list up-to-date.


----------



## Nick (May 23, 2014)

Oh I see. Some websites like slickdeals have wiki entries.on the first post but I haven't been able to find a similar plugin for this forum.


----------



## dlague (May 26, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> I don't know how many times I have to say this but these deals are not only for CT. Ski Council member clubs.
> 
> *IN  ORDER TO BE ELIGIBLE TO RECEIVE THE DISCOUNT LIFT TICKETS, *THE SKI CLUB  OR COUNCIL MUST BE ASSOCIATED WITH A SKI COUNCIL THAT IS A MEMBER OF  THE NATIONAL SKI COUNCIL FEDERATION.
> 
> ...



I am just passing a summary from last year not my own knowledge!


i typed with my i thumbs using AlpineZone


----------



## skiNEwhere (May 27, 2014)

I was gonna try to start this thread but didn't since a-basin is still open. O well

Is it too early to start the "skiing on the cheap 15-16 thread?


----------



## dlague (May 27, 2014)

dlague said:


> I was looking back to 2003 and this is officially the earliest this thread has started which only means the deals are going to get buried early and repeated often.  Starting this so early that we will find deals being repeated in September, October and November.
> 
> However to summarize and get this up front:
> 
> ...



As a deal hunter I found the best deals to be The Ride andSki Card, Vermont Ski 5 Pass, Fox 44 Ski and Ride Card, Gunstock Two for Tuesday Nights, being a member of a ski club and Liftopia.  With that combo you are set!  Black out dates are a problem though but that is where liftopia comes in.


i typed with my i thumbs using AlpineZone


----------



## reefer (May 28, 2014)

dlague said:


> Black out dates are a problem though but that is where liftopia comes in.
> 
> 
> i typed with my i thumbs using AlpineZone




I buy a couple Magic 3-paks for $139.00 each. They are unrestricted and transferable! Gives you a decent option for Christmas, MLK, and Presidents week! Plus no holiday "crowds". It's really the only place to be during those peak times................


----------



## VTKilarney (Jun 12, 2014)

Jay Peak is offering the first 10 sets of 4-packs of Pump House season passes (good through November 15) for $199 all in.  I just scored mine.

http://www.jaypeakresort.com/pumphouse/pump-house-season-pass-rates


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 12, 2014)

VTKilarney said:


> Jay Peak is offering the first 40 (10 sets) Pump House season passes (good through November 15) for $199 all in.  I just scored mine.
> 
> http://www.jaypeakresort.com/pumphouse/pump-house-season-pass-rates



Maybe this should go in the Mis thread because it for skiing or snowboarding. It is a great deal though.


----------



## dlague (Jun 12, 2014)

Well I think this is worth mentioning:

Cannon

Adult Military Pass - $385
Senior Military Pass - $235
NH Adult Military Pass - $289
NH Senior Military Pass - $176

Pretty sweet deals!  Brought to my attention by xwhaler.


i typed with my i thumbs using AlpineZone


----------



## Tin (Jun 18, 2014)

I'm loving the student thing again...Magic for $219


----------



## xwhaler (Jun 18, 2014)

Tin said:


> I'm loving the student thing again...Magic for $219



If I were still in school this would be the year I got a Pats/Ragged pass for $199. They say you can be a PT or grad school student as well which is pretty awesome.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jun 18, 2014)

ScottySkis said:


> Maybe this should go in the Mis thread because it for skiing or snowboarding. It is a great deal though.



It's more "deal worthy" than 4/5 of the crap that gets posted in this thread.

Drives me nuts when someone posts "save $10 on a weekday lift ticket" at XYZ resort, when the page before there's a "save $20 on a lift ticket" all season long at XYZ resort post.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jun 20, 2014)

To add what dlague is saying, a military or veteran season pass for copper/winter park/El Dora is $339 which is just ridiculous. You get 6 days of steamboat and 3 days of crested butte as well.

If you buy the copper only season pass you get 3 free days at Killington, PCMR and Mt. Bachelor


----------



## dlague (Jun 20, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> To add what dlague is saying, a military or veteran season pass for copper/winter park/El Dora is $339 which is just ridiculous. You get 6 days of steamboat and 3 days of crested butte as well.
> 
> If you buy the copper only season pass you get 3 free days at Killington, PCMR and Mt. Bachelor



Nice!


----------



## manhattanskier (Jul 8, 2014)

Check it out Skiers! $4 liftopia tickets at Mad River Glen on January 27th! https://m.liftopia.com/ski-resort-info/product/81/VT/Mad-River-Glen-1-Day-Lift-Tickets.htm


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## dlague (Jul 8, 2014)

manhattanskier said:


> Check it out Skiers! $4 liftopia tickets at Mad River Glen on January 27th! https://m.liftopia.com/ski-resort-info/product/81/VT/Mad-River-Glen-1-Day-Lift-Tickets.htm
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



Nice deal, great find!  Deals like this will start to pop up - we got lift tickets to Jay Peak last year for $10.  Makes sense to spot check it!

Edit!


----------



## Brad J (Jul 8, 2014)

Thanks got mine!!


----------



## Smellytele (Jul 9, 2014)

dlague said:


> Nice deal, great find!  Deals like this will start to pop up - we got lift tickets to Jay Peak last year for $10.  Makes sense to spot check it!
> 
> Edit!
> 
> View attachment 12933



I am assuming that is their throw back day which is always 3.50- right?


----------



## steamboat1 (Jul 9, 2014)

Smellytele said:


> I am assuming that is their throw back day which is always 3.50- right?



Exactly. copy & paste from MRG calender of events.


01/27/2015Roll Back The Clock Day     To celebrate MRG's anniversary we roll back lift ticket prices to the 1948 rate of $3.50!

Anyone can just walk up & ski MRG that day for $3.50. No advance purchase necessary...:lol:

I was going to go last year but it was to damn cold that day. Glad I didn't lock myself in ahead of time even though it was only $3.50.


----------



## dlague (Jul 9, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> Exactly. copy & paste from MRG calender of events.
> 
> 
> 01/27/2015Roll Back The Clock Day     To celebrate MRG's anniversary we roll back lift ticket prices to the 1948 rate of $3.50!
> ...



Well ain't that a hoot!  Oh well, I got a boat load of people jumping on it!  Say anything to them now makes me look like a heel - will stick to the perceived good liftopia deal!


----------



## Brad J (Jul 9, 2014)

dlague said:


> Well ain't that a hoot!  Oh well, I got a boat load of people jumping on it!  Say anything to them now makes me look like a heel - will stick to the perceived good liftopia deal!



well I am glad I prepaid , haven't been there in years  and need a reason to go.


----------



## steamboat1 (Jul 10, 2014)

dlague said:


> Well ain't that a hoot!  Oh well, I got a boat load of people jumping on it!  Say anything to them now makes me look like a heel - will stick to the perceived good liftopia deal!



Everyone will have a great day. 

You'll look pretty silly at the ticket window with a 7/8 pre-purchase date though.


----------



## manhattanskier (Jul 10, 2014)

Lol thanks for letting me know, I always try to contribute to this list when I can lol I thought I had a good one!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## dlague (Jul 10, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> Everyone will have a great day.
> 
> You'll look pretty silly at the ticket window with a 7/8 pre-purchase date though.



Well a pre purchase is a commitment in that respect - I have blown that day off for years now I won't.  We have a friggin party organizing on that day - about 16 friends going.  Spending $7 in July is not a big deal either way.  Like a fart on the wind!


.......


----------



## manhattanskier (Jul 11, 2014)

dlague said:


> Well a pre purchase is a commitment in that respect - I have blown that day off for years now I won't.  We have a friggin party organizing on that day - about 16 friends going.  Spending $7 in July is not a big deal either way.  Like a fart on the wind!
> 
> 
> .......



I love your attitude! 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Brad J (Jul 11, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> Everyone will have a great day.
> 
> You'll look pretty silly at the ticket window with a 7/8 pre-purchase date though.



Silly , more like desperate


----------



## steamboat1 (Jul 12, 2014)

We can have an AZ summit at MRG on 1/27/15. Why not? Price is right.


----------



## dlague (Jul 12, 2014)

Brad J said:


> Silly , more like desperate



Who really cares what other people think!  An AZ summit does sound cool!


.......


----------



## steamboat1 (Jul 20, 2014)

http://www.stowe.com/groups/council/

Looks like they raised the rates substantially, especially for multi- day tickets. If I remember correctly last year was only $69 for a two day ticket & $102 for a three day pass. Also looks like they are only offering deals for three consecutive days next season. In the past they ran one or two five consecutive day appreciation days.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jul 20, 2014)

It appears Stowe is trying very hard not to be the first NE resort to break the $100 a day mark.....so they are coming up with other ways to increase ticket prices and revenue without making headlines


----------



## steamboat1 (Jul 20, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> It appears Stowe is trying very hard not to be the first NE resort to break the $100 a day mark.....so they are coming up with other ways to increase ticket prices and revenue without making headlines



They just raised the walk up rate last year to $98. Historically they raise rates every 2-3 years. I don't think Stowe has a problem breaking the $100 mark, maybe next year, maybe the year after. They do offer a considerable discount to the walk up rate if you purchase your ticket on line ahead of time. I think the on line rate was only $82 last year ( I could be off by a buck or two).


----------



## Tin (Jul 21, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> We can have an AZ summit at MRG on 1/27/15. Why not? Price is right.



I think they had less than 10 trails open around that time this year.


----------



## steamboat1 (Jul 22, 2014)

tin said:


> i think they had less than 10 trails open around that time this year.



past performance is not indicative of future results.


----------



## dlague (Jul 22, 2014)

Tin said:


> I think they had less than 10 trails open around that time this year.



Ski what the mountain gives you!  Otherwise some of those early season skiing days would tough to take for some of you!


----------



## VTKilarney (Jul 24, 2014)

Burke is offering a free winter lift ticket to volunteers at their Bike and Brew event.


----------



## Tin (Jul 25, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> past performance is not indicative of future results.



I know Hume would slap me for it but the past few January's are enough to have me not planning any trips then and just watching the weather.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jul 25, 2014)

Anybody have the email address to get on the Vermont VIP Ski Pass annual distribution?

That's the one no-brainer SOTC deal that I seem to always forget about.


----------



## steamboat1 (Jul 25, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> Anybody have the email address to get on the Vermont VIP Ski Pass annual distribution?
> 
> That's the one no-brainer SOTC deal that I seem to always forget about.


Not sure if this is it http://www.skivermont.com/email-signup.

Pretty sure they go on sale Oct. 1 & are usually sold out in less than a day.


----------



## dlague (Jul 25, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> Anybody have the email address to get on the Vermont VIP Ski Pass annual distribution?
> 
> That's the one no-brainer SOTC deal that I seem to always forget about.



Pay attention to this thread and you will be good!  That is how I go about it!


----------



## steamboat1 (Jul 25, 2014)

dlague said:


> Pay attention to this thread and you will be good!  That is how I go about it!



Not necessarily. I know I don't post up the info till after I already secured my coupons. By that time it might already be to late.


----------



## Abubob (Jul 25, 2014)

Tin said:


> I know Hume would slap me for it but the past few January's are enough to have me not planning any trips then and just watching the weather.


That's when it snows.


----------



## dlague (Jul 25, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> Not necessarily. I know I don't post up the info till after I already secured my coupons. By that time it might already be to late.



Last two years bought them according to the posts on here - I do not check my personal email frequently enough to rely on that!


----------



## dlague (Jul 25, 2014)

conwayeast said:


> Ace website is back up. These are any day use tickets with NO blackouts. Be hard pressed to find a much better deal than these.
> http://www.aceskiandboardclub.org/2014-2015-ticket-sale/



Just forwarding to this thread!  Looks good though!


----------



## steamboat1 (Jul 25, 2014)

dlague said:


> Last two years bought them according to the posts on here - I do not check my personal email frequently enough to rely on that!


Yeah & I'm the guy who posts it, you can go back & check. I think last year they were sold out before noon (at least the VT. 3 was). There was a clitch last year & you could still order after they sold out but they didn't honor the orders placed after the sell out. If you want to wait for me to post it again that's fine by me since I will have already placed my order. Also I don't get informed about it by e-mail, usually get a post card in the mail. Surprised you don't since you've ordered them before. Last year was the first year of on-line ordering I believe. Previous to that they sent the order form in the mail & you had to be quick to send it back to them with a check to cover your order.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jul 25, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> *they sent the order form in the mail & you had to be quick to send it back to them with a check to cover your order*.



This is what I was referring to.  I thought I needed to email them my mailing address.  Apparently not so and it's done by email now?


----------



## dlague (Jul 25, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> Yeah & I'm the guy who posts it, you can go back & check. I think last year they were sold out before noon (at least the VT. 3 was). There was a clitch last year & you could still order after they sold out but they didn't honor the orders placed after the sell out. If you want to wait for me to post it again that's fine by me since I will have already placed my order. Also I don't get informed about it by e-mail, usually get a post card in the mail. Surprised you don't since you've ordered them before. Last year was the first year of on-line ordering I believe. Previous to that they sent the order form in the mail & you had to be quick to send it back to them with a check to cover your order.



Last year I went on line - the year before that I talked to them on the phone and they held the tickets while they sent me a form and returned it.  I never got anything in the mail though.


----------



## steamboat1 (Jul 25, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> This is what I was referring to.  I thought I needed to email them my mailing address.  Apparently not so and it's done by email now?


I've never received an e-mail notification from them. Yes last year I had to order the coupons on line although I still received notification about when & how to order via snail mail. Maybe this year it will be different?


----------



## jaytrem (Jul 27, 2014)

The new Geigerrig Passport can be viewed here (ignore the 2013 in the link, it really is the 2014-2015)...

http://www.geigerrig.com/passport2013/index.html

Highlights = 4 freebies for Utah.  Oak Mt NY is new.  They fixed the Killington so it's now good Tue and Wed, along with Mon, Thur, Fri.

You can usually get a backpack for around $50-$60 when there is a sale, I've purchase on gearbuzz.com and theclymb.com in the past, also direct from geigerrig.


----------



## Smellytele (Jul 28, 2014)

jaytrem said:


> The new Geigerrig Passport can be viewed here (ignore the 2013 in the link, it really is the 2014-2015)...
> 
> http://www.geigerrig.com/passport2013/index.html
> 
> ...



Bought one last year and really no one in my family liked it. the end mouth piece would drip. My family liked the camel back options better. Also Killington gave me a hard time for not having my receipt. I had the f'n pack on my back. They did end up giving me a ticket but were a-holes about it.


----------



## jaytrem (Jul 28, 2014)

Smellytele said:


> Bought one last year and really no one in my family liked it. the end mouth piece would drip. My family liked the camel back options better. Also Killington gave me a hard time for not having my receipt. I had the f'n pack on my back. They did end up giving me a ticket but were a-holes about it.



No dripping on the two I actually kept, they work pretty well other than the pump occasionally detaching from the tube.  I ended up using 4 tickets, so for $15 a peice it was worth it even if I throw the pack in the garbage.

Surprised Killington gave you a hard time.  Couldn't have been nicer to me, no receipt required, same with Pico.  They did ask where I bought it along with a few other basic questions.


----------



## dlague (Jul 28, 2014)

dlague said:


> I was looking back to 2003 and this is officially the earliest this thread has started which only means the deals are going to get buried early and repeated often.  Starting this so early that we will find deals being repeated in September, October and November.
> 
> However to summarize and get this up front:
> 
> ...



Forgot to add:

Ski Vermont's 5th grade passport! By far the best passport we have ever used. Three free junior lift tickets to all VT resorts. We used it last year and combined our deals with our son's passport and our per visit cost was awesome last year!

http://www.skivermont.com/events-and...ogram-passport

Another great fairly good program was SkiNH's 4th or 5th grader passport in NH. We took advantage of this for two years. Our only issue - we did not have many other deals for NH ski areas so we did not take advantgae of it as much as Vermonts. Nonetheless - still free skiing/snowboarding to the young ones that age. Peak Resort ski areas do not participate (losers).

http://www.skinh.com/4th-and-5th-gra...passports.aspx


----------



## Tin (Jul 28, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> Not sure if this is it http://www.skivermont.com/email-signup.
> 
> Pretty sure they go on sale Oct. 1 & are usually sold out in less than a day.



What do they typically have for deals and how much?


----------



## Smellytele (Jul 28, 2014)

dlague said:


> Forgot to add:
> 
> Ski Vermont's 5th grade passport! By far the best passport we have ever used. Three free junior lift tickets to all VT resorts. We used it last year and combined our deals with our son's passport and our per visit cost was awesome last year!
> 
> ...



The only thing is some years they make you use it with a full paying adult skier but NH didn't have that this year for the 1st time which was a good thing


----------



## dlague (Jul 28, 2014)

Smellytele said:


> The only thing is some years they make you use it with a full paying adult skier but NH didn't have that this year for the 1st time which was a good thing



And vermont provides passes for three different days for each resort whereas NH only does one and does not include Peak Resorts.


----------



## Smellytele (Jul 28, 2014)

dlague said:


> And vermont provides passes for three different days for each resort whereas NH only does one and does not include Peak Resorts.



I thought the Vt one also makes you have a full paying adult as well.


----------



## dlague (Jul 28, 2014)

Smellytele said:


> I thought the Vt one also makes you have a full paying adult as well.



Nope!  We used it the year before last.  At least not the vouchers we used.


----------



## steamboat1 (Jul 29, 2014)

Tin said:


> What do they typically have for deals and how much?


I think the 3 day was $130 & the 5 day $200 last year. I might be off by a couple of bucks.


----------



## steamboat1 (Jul 29, 2014)

Ski Councel/Club Appeciation Days.


----------



## dlague (Jul 29, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> I think the 3 day was $130 & the 5 day $200 last year. I might be off by a couple of bucks.



Basically a nice way to ski Stowe for around $40 which is less than 50% of the window rate and close to half price for Killington. Throw on Sugarbush for good measure and you get a nice three pak for $130 and skiing them discounted to 47% of the window rate.

Down side - blackout dates!

And we bought ours on October 1st last year!


----------



## timm (Aug 5, 2014)

Perhaps noteworthy:

A "college" season pass to Ragged carries no credit requirements, unlike virtually every other college pass.  

"You do not have to be a full-time student. If you’re getting your Masters with a couple courses a semester, or you’re a part-time student you can still get this pass. "

The pass is $199, no blackout dates, good at Ragged and Pat's Peak and good for 50% off at Jay.


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 14, 2014)

I think this is good deal for a great mountain 2000miles away from the east coast Snowbird.

 	Sale ends Aug. 15, 2014!
  	Celebrate the beginning of ski season with *lodging*,  daily Snowbird lift tickets, ski/snowboard rentals and Cliff Spa access  (must be 16 years or older), from just $89* per person. Kids 12 and  under ski free for every night of their stay. Minimum stay of two nights  are required with a four night maximum. Valid 11/21/14 - 12/18/14.
  	Call 1-800-232-9542, email lodging@snowbird.com or Book Online.


 		Rates are per person, per night, based on double occupancy and exclusive of *taxes* and fees and will vary depending on accommodations, lodge and dates selected.
 		Valid for new bookings only and not available for groups. Offer is limited and maybe discontinued at any time.
 		Restrictions may apply. Not all dates are available.
 		Opening date dependent on snow conditions. Early *winter* conditions can be variable throughout the day and are weather dependent. Terrain may not be available for all ability levels.
 		Reservation requires full *payment* at the time of *booking*.  A $75 cancel fee is charged if cancelled anytime up to 15 days prior  arrival. Full payment is non-refundable if cancelled within 14 days of  arrival.

http://www.snowbird.com/specials/fr...ebook&utm_medium=banner&utm_campaign=freebird


----------



## steamboat1 (Aug 14, 2014)

ScottySkis said:


> I think this is good deal for a great mountain 2000miles away from the east coast Snowbird.
> 
> Sale ends Aug. 15, 2014!
> Celebrate the beginning of ski season with *lodging*,  daily Snowbird lift tickets, ski/snowboard rentals and Cliff Spa access  (must be 16 years or older), from just $89* per person. Kids 12 and  under ski free for every night of their stay. Minimum stay of two nights  are required with a four night maximum. Valid 11/21/14 - 12/18/14.
> ...


That's a good deal. I had a similar deal last time I skied there several years ago in mid-April. I think it was $99 a night to stay in the Cliff with lift tickets. It didn't include rentals & spa access though.


----------



## steamboat1 (Aug 16, 2014)

*2014-15 Metro NY Ski Council Okemo Appreciation Days*​*​December
Saturday                     December 20, 2014             $48.00            
Sunday                       December 21, 2014             $44.00            

January
Wednesday               January 7, 2015                    $45.00
Sunday                       January 11, 2015                  $52.00
Friday                         January 30, 2015                  $45.00

March
Friday                         March 13, 2015                     $42.00            
Saturday                     March 14, 2015                     $47.00            
Sunday                       March 15, 2015                     $44.00            
Saturday                     March 28, 2015                     $42.00            
Sunday                       March 29, 2015                     $42.00            

All prices are per person, for all age categories, and include tax.
 
T  Metro NY Ski Council Club members will receive discounts at Okemo on the days listed above

T  Club members must show their current membership cards.

T  All Council Day lift tickets are available at any open ticket window including the Group Sales Center.
*
*

*


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 16, 2014)

Ski... Ride...$ave  - cards on sale now at last years price! 
  It's a beautiful time of the year here in Vermont but ski season will be  here before you know it!   With all the new construction going on at  various resorts, we have also decided to start gearing up for the 2015  season! 
 We want to give all our current Facebook Friends an opportunity to get the 2015 card at the 2014 price! 
 The price for the Vermont Travel Club Card will be increased for the  2015 season, so NOW is the time to secure your membership.  
  From August 16, to August 24,2014, we will keep the card prices at $44  for (1 person), $88 for (2),  $139 for (3) and $159 for (4,5).  So... if  you plan on skiing for the 2015 season and want to get the best lift  ticket prices, NOW is the time to buy the Vermont Travel Club Card! This  is it... there will be no other specials for the season.  All the great  mountains are back, along with even more savings, except for Mad River.  
  Go to Vermonttravelclub.com and sign up for your card before the  prices go up.  All cards purchased will be printed and distributed in  September.  
 The family pack includes a minimum of FOUR memberships  and up to FIVE total memberships, and is valid for two adults and one or  more children, ages 18 and under. Family members must reside at same  address, and at least one adult is the parent or legal guardian of the  children listed on the application

https://www.facebook.com/VermontTravelClub


----------



## steamboat1 (Aug 19, 2014)

Wish I was old enough to be eligible for this. Quite a deal I think.

http://www.sugarbush.com/vermont-sk...ent=campaign-kickoff&utm_campaign=season-pass


----------



## dlague (Aug 19, 2014)

ScottySkis said:


> Ski... Ride...$ave  - cards on sale now at last years price!
> It's a beautiful time of the year here in Vermont but ski season will be  here before you know it!   With all the new construction going on at  various resorts, we have also decided to start gearing up for the 2015  season!
> We want to give all our current Facebook Friends an opportunity to get the 2015 card at the 2014 price!
> The price for the Vermont Travel Club Card will be increased for the  2015 season, so NOW is the time to secure your membership.
> ...




This is one that I would put in the no deal section.  While it is better than nothing, there are plenty of better options.  Once you average the initial fee the deals are not that great.  Still better than no deal I guess!


----------



## conwayeast (Aug 20, 2014)

dlague said:


> Just forwarding to this thread!  Looks good though!



Thanks for the bump! Word is Ace will also be partnering with CT Ski Council this year as well.


----------



## steamboat1 (Aug 23, 2014)

Wouldn't it be nice if you had a boss who bought this for his/her employee's?

http://www.sugarbush.com/vermont-sk...ent=082214-boomer&utm_campaign=news-and-deals


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 23, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> Wouldn't it be nice if you had a boss who bought this for his/her employee's?
> 
> http://www.sugarbush.com/vermont-sk...ent=082214-boomer&utm_campaign=news-and-deals



I tried to convince my boss to buy the Loveland corporate pass, unfortunately she failed to see the importance of what the increase in morale would have on productivity

Edit: The sugarbush pass seems to work differently. The Loveland corporate pass is fully transferable between employees


----------



## darent (Aug 24, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> Wish I was old enough to be eligible for this. Quite a deal I think.
> 
> http://www.sugarbush.com/vermont-sk...ent=campaign-kickoff&utm_campaign=season-pass


i am thinking of this one, one mid week trip more than pays for this.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 24, 2014)

90 years and older for a free season pass? Jeez. Seems like resorts keep raising the minimum age. I don't think I'll ever get that pass.

http://www.sugarbush.com/vermont-skiing-snowboarding/season-passes


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 24, 2014)

Colorado, Michigan, and the Sierra's BOGO

http://skifreedeals.com


----------



## RENO (Aug 25, 2014)

Vermont Mountain Bike Association membership $49. https://vmba.org/membership 
Get free lift served mountain biking at several locations until Columbus Day along with many ski/bike shop discounts and many 2 for 1 deals for ski/ride lift tickets for the upcoming season. https://vmba.org/benefits


----------



## dlague (Aug 25, 2014)

RENO said:


> Vermont Mountain Bike Association membership $49. https://vmba.org/membership
> Get free lift served mountain biking at several locations until Columbus Day along with many ski/bike shop discounts and many 2 for 1 deals for ski/ride lift tickets for the upcoming season. https://vmba.org/benefits



Lots of 2 fers but all mid week!


----------



## RENO (Aug 25, 2014)

dlague said:


> Lots of 2 fers but all mid week!


So? The thread doesn't say Skiing on the Cheap (Weekends only) :lol:


----------



## dlague (Aug 25, 2014)

RENO said:


> So? The thread doesn't say Skiing on the Cheap (Weekends only) :lol:



That's right!  Don't get me wrong, great deal for those who can take advantage of mid-week deals so definitely still Skiing on the Cheap.  Unfortunately, so may deals like this are mid week only and I get it - why discount on premium days!  But there are deals out there that cater to the weekend skiers too.


----------



## levy1 (Aug 25, 2014)

OK
Where please


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 25, 2014)

levy1 said:


> OK
> Where please


Vermonttravelclub.com
Just watch for deals here. This one is for Vermont but weekend deals will be out. This is 2 years old but new info comes out soon for upcoming season.

12 Mountains ... Big Savings ... One Card ! 

 Thanks for taking the time to check out our newsletter! Here are a few special winter deals for this ski and snowboard season. 

*Go to *Vermonttravelclub.com*  to sign up for your card and start enjoying the savings. See our Early  Bird Special and the opportunity to win lodging and lift tickets to  Stowe, Vermont. *

*Think Snow ! 
*


----------



## dlague (Aug 25, 2014)

levy1 said:


> OK
> Where please



Well for starters, The Ride and Ski Card is on sale starting today - http://rideandskine.com/Home.html

2 for 1 most Saturdays at the mountain they are at, some 2 for 1 skiing a several resorts on Sundays.  Their tour dates have not been announced just yet.

Plus $35 and choose a lift ticket of your choice - that alone is good!

They have limited the preseason sale to 750 cards.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Aug 25, 2014)

dlague said:


> *Plus $35 and choose a lift ticket of your choice - that alone is good!*



I'm honestly not impressed with their discounts, and dont like the "tour" thing either because I follow the conditions.  But can the $35 ticket be used for weekends at Sugarbush or Jay Peak?  If so, that's definitely a good deal.

EDIT: Nevermind, I see the site explains it.  It's "their choice" what ticket you get?  C'est bizarre.



> $35.00 with a lift ticket of our choice


----------



## RENO (Aug 25, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> I'm honestly not impressed with their discounts, and dont like the "tour" thing either because I follow the conditions.  But can the $35 ticket be used for weekends at Sugarbush or Jay Peak?  If so, that's definitely a good deal.
> 
> EDIT: Nevermind, I see the site explains it.  It's "their choice" what ticket you get?  C'est bizarre.


Yeah, that is kinda strange. I would get it for $35 also if I could use it at Sugarbush and Jay Peak. Other than that, it's not worth it.


----------



## dlague (Aug 25, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> I'm honestly not impressed with their discounts, and dont like the "tour" thing either because I follow the conditions.  But can the $35 ticket be used for weekends at Sugarbush or Jay Peak?  If so, that's definitely a good deal.
> 
> EDIT: Nevermind, I see the site explains it.  It's "their choice" what ticket you get?  C'est bizarre.



Sorry about the miss read!

The tour does stop at Sugarbush and Jay Peak and Jay Peak 2 for 1 every Sunday (as well as midweek) sans black out dates!


----------



## Smellytele (Aug 25, 2014)

RENO said:


> So? The thread doesn't say Skiing on the Cheap (Weekends only) :lol:



Dlague is the self appointed deal nazi. :flame:


----------



## RENO (Aug 25, 2014)

Smellytele said:


> Dlague is the self appointed deal nazi. :flame:


No deals for him, 2 years!


----------



## dlague (Aug 25, 2014)

Smellytele said:


> Dlague is the self appointed deal nazi. :flame:





RENO said:


> No deals for him, 2 years!



Damn!:beer:


----------



## BenedictGomez (Aug 25, 2014)

dlague said:


> The tour does stop at Sugarbush and Jay Peak and *Jay Peak 2 for 1 every Sunday (as well as midweek) sans black out dates!*



I do Mountain Sports Club each year for $30 and get 2 for 1 Jay Peak Sunday through Friday, plus a "free" Smuggs lift ticket (which covers the $30).


----------



## xwhaler (Aug 25, 2014)

I like RSNE mainly for the variety of ski mtns and the Tour Stop. Having a *Saturday* 2 for 1 option is quite appealing given its not terribly hard to find Sunday 2fers w/o upfront commitment (Irving BOGO, etc.)


----------



## RootDKJ (Aug 25, 2014)

Anyone familiar with discounts in the Berkshires?  If things go well, I may have a place to stay up there this winter.


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 25, 2014)

RootDKJ said:


> Anyone familiar with discounts in the Berkshires?  If things go well, I may have a place to stay up there this winter.



Potterbrothers.com will a have discounted tickets for sure for those hills they do not go on sale to Nov usually. Also Catamount has really cheap season pass. 

This is last years some discounts  they have discounted tickets that they sell all year and discounts for certain dates at different hills.

Went to PotterBrothers *over the weekend*  and got the Flyer with flex dates this is not online I got extra Flyer  if anyone here needs I can mail. Plattekill dates Sunday 1/12, 1/26,  2/23, 3/9 $38.95
Killington: Sundays- 12/15,2/2, 3/16$53.95 K Fridays: 1/3,1/17,2/28& 3/7 ( my birthday) all 53.95$.
Belleayre $37.95 : sat. 12/21, Wed.1/1( *News* Years day), Fri. 1/17, Fri.2/7, Sun.2/23, Sun. 3/16
Windham: Fridays:1/10,1/24,2/7,2/28:$32.95, Saturdays 2pm to 8pm  $29.95:1/4,1/11,1/25,2/1,2/8,2/15, and Wednesday 2/19, SundayS: $43.95  days:12/22,1/5,1/26,2/2,2/9,3/2,3/9.
Thunder Ridge: any Sat. Night Jan. or Feb. $19.99
Bromley:$39.95 Wed. 1/1, Sat. 1/4,Sat.1/11,Sun.1/12,Sat.1/25,Sat.2/1,Sat.2/8,Sat.3/8,Sat.3/15
Catamount: $24.95 Saturday. 4 pm to 10 pm 1/4,1/18,2/1,3,10
Jiminy Peak: $25.95- Sat. evenings from 3pm-10pm Dec.14, Jan 25, Feb. 8,  and Feb.22. Jiminy $39.95 any 8 hours- Sundays-Dec.15,Jan.5, Jan.26,  Feb.2, Feb.9, Feb.23, Mar.2, Mar.9, Mar.16.

This is from the 13//14 season FYI but usually same type of discounts for the same hills year after year.


----------



## dlague (Aug 26, 2014)

xwhaler said:


> I like RSNE mainly for the variety of ski mtns and the Tour Stop. Having a *Saturday* 2 for 1 option is quite appealing given its not terribly hard to find Sunday 2fers w/o upfront commitment (Irving BOGO, etc.)




I agree!  The Ride and Ski Card for $35 getting the free lift ticket is worth it!  Taking advantage of just two Saturdays makes it worth it!  The fact that most of the proceeds go to Children's Hospital at Dartmouth (CHaD) makes it really worth it.

It is a no brainer!

While the Mountain Sports Club does offer some of the same qualities - however supporting CHaD is important to us!


----------



## Abubob (Aug 26, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> They're back !!!
> 
> Killington 2 fers.
> 
> http://www.killington.com/site/2for1/2for1-skimag/



Didn't get to use this but it was the first deal I signed up for last year ... so ... winter must be getting close. Gonna try again.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Aug 26, 2014)

Abubob said:


> Didn't get to use this but it was the first deal I signed up for last year ... so ...* winter must be getting close. *Gonna try again.



The days are getting shorter, the nights are getting cooler, the leaves are just beginning to change color, and Skiing On The Cheap deals are in the air.

((((((Heart Swoons))))))


----------



## Smellytele (Aug 26, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> They're back !!!
> 
> Killington 2 fers.
> 
> http://www.killington.com/site/2for1/2for1-skimag/



Cool got my 6.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 26, 2014)

Smellytele said:


> Cool got my 6.



Got my 1.

Did you have to use a different email for each voucher? Or did it let you use the same one?


----------



## dlague (Aug 26, 2014)

Smellytele said:


> Cool got my 6.



Ditto!  Same number too!


----------



## dlague (Aug 26, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> Got my 1.
> 
> Did you have to use a different email for each voucher? Or did it let you use the same one?



My wife did her accounts and my three accounts and my sons
!


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 26, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> I think he/she should be thanked.



Are you saying you're a he/she?


----------



## steamboat1 (Aug 27, 2014)

I'm done here. No more posting deals from me.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 27, 2014)

Thank you steamboat!


----------



## Smellytele (Aug 27, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> Got my 1.
> 
> Did you have to use a different email for each voucher? Or did it let you use the same one?



as Dlague said I used 6 different email addresses and yes thank you steamboat1


----------



## dlague (Aug 27, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> I'm done here. No more posting deals from me.



I found that link and procrastinated due to work - sometimes work gets in the way!  steamboat1 beat me to the punch!  Awesome!

Follows the expression:

Most of my life I have skied - the rest I just wasted!


----------



## mig_lepuy (Aug 27, 2014)

dlague said:


> I agree!  The Ride and Ski Card for $35 getting the free lift ticket is worth it!  Taking advantage of just two Saturdays makes it worth it!  The fact that most of the proceeds go to Children's Hospital at Dartmouth (CHaD) makes it really worth it.



 I would certainly not assume that *most* of the proceeds go to CHAD.  If I had to guess, I would say maybe $1 out of the $35 price goes to the hospital.  I thinks this is mainly a business for the RSNE owner, and he gives a little to the hospital as a marketing thing.  That's just what it looks like to me.


----------



## dlague (Aug 27, 2014)

mig_lepuy said:


> I would certainly not assume that *most* of the proceeds go to CHAD.  If I had to guess, I would say maybe $1 goes to the hospital.  I thinks this is mainly a business for the RSNE owner, and he gives a little to the hospital as a marketing thing.  That's just what it looks like to me.



Are you friggin kidding me?  They have raised over $125,000 for Children's Hospital at Dartmouth.  Do you think Chad lets them use the logo for the fun of it?  The owner takes no salary, everyone that works with him are volunteers.  Yes there are expenses that need to get paid for such as mailings, website, advertising, ski show, etc.

That is a irresponsible statement!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Aug 27, 2014)

dlague said:


> That is a irresponsible statement!



So you're saying he's not spending the proceeds on models and bottles?


----------



## dlague (Aug 27, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> So you're saying he's not spending the proceeds on models and bottles?



Nope!  Sponsors are responsible for that stuff!

http://rideandskine.com/Sponsors.html


----------



## mig_lepuy (Aug 27, 2014)

dlague said:


> Are you friggin kidding me?  They have raised over $125,000 for Children's Hospital at Dartmouth.  Do you think Chad lets them use the logo for the fun of it?  The owner takes no salary, everyone that works with him are volunteers.  Yes there are expenses that need to get paid for such as mailings, website, advertising, ski show, etc.
> 
> That is a irresponsible statement!



 I dunno, it pays to be a little suspicious about these things.  On the RSNE website it only says "A portion of the purchase price of THE Ride & Ski Card benefits the Children’s Hospital at Dartmouth, NH."  There's nothing specific.  It would be nice if they said "last year 10% of proceeds went to the hospital." If they're donating serious money, they should say so.


----------



## dlague (Aug 27, 2014)

mig_lepuy said:


> I dunno, it pays to be a little suspicious about these things.  On the RSNE website it only says "A portion of the purchase price of THE Ride & Ski Card benefits the Children’s Hospital at Dartmouth, NH."  There's nothing specific.  It would be nice if they said "last year 10% of proceeds went to the hospital." If they're donating serious money, they should say so.



There is much more to it than that since the tour has a party associated with it as well and there are raffles on stuff provided by sponsors, there are benefit events at the ski show, etc. He and his wife do a lot!


----------



## prsboogie (Sep 1, 2014)

Check out @AttitashResort's Tweet: https://twitter.com/AttitashResort/status/506492206522568705 got 6 passes today!!


----------



## St. Bear (Sep 3, 2014)

Has anybody ever compiled a list of ski films that give out lift ticket vouchers?


----------



## watkin (Sep 3, 2014)

Kton BOGO offer was posted just recently.  Offer expires tonight at midnight:

www.killington.com/social

Looks like pre-season deals have officially started!


----------



## Puck it (Sep 3, 2014)

watkin said:


> Kton BOGO offer was posted just recently. Offer expires tonight at midnight:
> 
> www.killington.com/social
> 
> Looks like pre-season deals have officially started!


  Express Card is on sale for $59


----------



## manhattanskier (Sep 3, 2014)

*No free day?*



Puck it said:


> Express Card is on sale for $59



Did they have a free day last year when the Express Pass was purchased early season?


----------



## dlague (Sep 3, 2014)

Puck it said:


> Express Card is on sale for $59



Veterans get it free which I might as well get!  Not sure if I will ever use it but.....   If i do it would be mid week!  Made me think that I should get my wife a card and that would average out to $21 each since the midweek express card is $42. Go twice and it is $55 per visit.   Hmmmmm!


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## mig_lepuy (Sep 3, 2014)

If I remember correctly, it was more last year ($89?), but you got the free ticket (midweek only).  I think...


----------



## skiNEwhere (Sep 3, 2014)

This is a really good deal for anyone looking to visit CO.

For $299 you get unlimited unguided skiing at silverton mtn, half price standby heli-drops (like $90) 

Also get 5 days EACH at
Arapahoe Basin
Taos
Monarch

http://silvertonmountain.com/page/goods/press/article&article_id=99

Even if you don't ski silveton, just using 10 out of those 15 days makes it worth it. Wish I caught this when it was only $199 

They will mail the pass to you if you have no intentions of skiing silverton


----------



## dlague (Sep 3, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> This is a really good deal for anyone looking to visit CO.
> 
> For $299 you get unlimited unguided skiing at silverton mtn, half price standby heli-drops (like $90)
> 
> ...



Shit!  That is awesome!


.......


----------



## BenedictGomez (Sep 3, 2014)

St. Bear said:


> Has anybody ever compiled a list of ski films that give out lift ticket vouchers?



Not sure how useful that would be.  I just look at a circumference I don't mind traveling to and see what's offered at each venue before deciding where to pull the trigger.  You need to do that because the giveaways can vary from pretty lame (an early or late season tic at Elk Mountain) to awesome (Full Gore ticket, Full Sugarbush tickets, plus a Jimimy BOGO).


----------



## St. Bear (Sep 4, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> I just look at a circumference I don't mind traveling to and see what's offered at each venue before deciding where to pull the trigger.



This was kind of the crux of my question.


----------



## Cornhead (Sep 4, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> This is a really good deal for anyone looking to visit CO.
> 
> For $299 you get unlimited unguided skiing at silverton mtn, half price standby heli-drops (like $90)
> 
> ...



I'd be all over this if I hadn't bought an A-basin season's pass for 2014-2015. No regrets, I've already got 5 days on it, will do at least 1 more day there this Winter, and am hoping to make another visit late in the season. I think I get 1 day unguided at Silverton also, and 3 days at Taos. I thought there were a couple others, but I don't see them listed anymore.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mbedle (Sep 4, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> If you click on this (http://www.skifederation.org/east.html) it gives you a list of the eastern councils that are part of the National Federation. Then click on the individual ski council to find a list of member clubs of those councils. The club I belong to is a member of both the Metropolitan Ski Council & the Ski/Snowboard Council of NJ. We get the same discounts whether they be ski council discount days or discount vouchers sold through the ski clubs to individual ski areas. Other discounts are the same also.
> 
> edit: the councils give out stickers every year you'll have to affix to your local ski club membership card to be valid. Some areas are very strict with this requirement. Sugarbush & Stowe are two areas I know for sure that are.



Steamboat - are you sure about this. I order my Stowe tickets through the Eastern PA Ski Council and got a stack of evolution cards in the mail. When I used the February Ski Club Days discount at Stowe, I remember showing my membership card to them, but don't remember any sticker on it for the Eastern PA Ski Council.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Sep 4, 2014)

mbedle said:


> Steamboat - are you sure about this. I order my Stowe tickets through the Eastern PA Ski Council and got a stack of evolution cards in the mail. When I used the February Ski Club Days discount at Stowe,* I remember showing my membership card to them, but don't remember any sticker on it *for the Eastern PA Ski Council.



Sticker doesn't appear to be necessary according to the website, just needs to be a member of a council.

http://www.stowe.com/groups/council/


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 4, 2014)

mbedle said:


> Steamboat - are you sure about this. I order my Stowe tickets through the Eastern PA Ski Council and got a stack of evolution cards in the mail. When I used the February Ski Club Days discount at Stowe, I remember showing my membership card to them, but don't remember any sticker on it for the Eastern PA Ski Council.


Is your membership card dated? Mine is not. It got to expensive for our club to issue new dated cards every year or two The only way they can tell I'm still an active member is with a current ski council sticker. I'm pretty sure Stowe checked when I used it for appreciation days & I'm absolutely positive Sugarbush checks when using ski club discount vouchers. I'd rather be safe than sorry. It's a long way to drive to find out your membership card won't be accepted. I get two stickers every year. One from the Metropolitan New York Ski Council & one from the Ski Council of New Jersey. Our club belongs to both councils.


----------



## mbedle (Sep 4, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> Is your membership card dated? Mine is not. It got to expensive for our club to issue new dated cards every year or two The only way they can tell I'm still an active member is with a current ski council sticker. I'm pretty sure Stowe checked when I used it for appreciation days & I'm absolutely positive Sugarbush checks when using ski club discount vouchers. I'd rather be safe than sorry. It's a long way to drive to find out your membership card won't be accepted.



I already throw out last year's card. But they issue us a new one every year and it has the date on it. Our cards are just paper with a signature from the president and I kind of remember seeing the EPASC logo on the card. That is most likely the reason. I also got the tickets inside the Mansfield Lodge, they seem a little more relaxed there.


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 4, 2014)

mbedle said:


> I already throw out last year's card. But they issue us a new one every year and it has the date on it. Our cards are just paper with a signature from the president and I kind of remember seeing the EPASC logo on the card. That is most likely the reason. I also got the tickets inside the Mansfield Lodge, they seem a little more relaxed there.


Yeah we have nice laminated cards with a color picture of our lodge on the front. A little more expensive to produce than a piece of paper.

Yes I remember Mansfield being a little more lax than over at Spruce Camp.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Sep 4, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> Yes *I remember Mansfield being a little more lax than over at Spruce *Camp.



The people who sell lift tickets at Spruce are typically better trained and know more about tickets deals, rules, etc... because that's where the ski school is, beginners are, and a bit more of the customer-service focus is placed.


----------



## dlague (Sep 4, 2014)

Killington K-Tickets on Sale - buy 7 and get one free which works out to be $53.37 per day no black outs!  Better deal than the Killington Express Card with the exception of the pre-purchase factor.

http://www.killington.com/site/tickets/tickets_and_cards/K-Tickets


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 4, 2014)

dlague said:


> Killington K-Tickets on Sale - buy 7 and get one free which works out to be $53.37 per day no black outs!  Better deal than the Killington Express Card with the exception of the pre-purchase factor.
> 
> http://www.killington.com/site/tickets/tickets_and_cards/K-Tickets


With the Express card your 7th day is free so I think they're both about the same. I'm not going to do the math to figure out if there is a small difference.


----------



## frapcap (Sep 5, 2014)

Got a good one for Jay today:
http://local.amazon.com/seacoast/B0...386_101_na_s1_&ref_=pe_628140_123201070_sh_fd
Works out to $58/night including lift tickets and lodging plus waterpark passes.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Sep 5, 2014)

frapcap said:


> *Got a good one for Jay today:*
> http://local.amazon.com/seacoast/B0...386_101_na_s1_&ref_=pe_628140_123201070_sh_fd
> Works out to $58/night including lift tickets and lodging plus waterpark passes.



It actually works out to $69.54/night if you read the fine print, but that's still really cheap.  Looks like you can only select December at that rate though.

I've never heard of "Amazon Local" or AMZN selling vacation deals, is this somewhat new?


----------



## dlague (Sep 5, 2014)

frapcap said:


> Got a good one for Jay today:
> http://local.amazon.com/seacoast/B0...386_101_na_s1_&ref_=pe_628140_123201070_sh_fd
> Works out to $58/night including lift tickets and lodging plus waterpark passes.





BenedictGomez said:


> It actually works out to $69.54/night if you read the fine print, but that's still really cheap.  Looks like you can only select December at that rate though.
> 
> I've never heard of "Amazon Local" or AMZN selling vacation deals, is this somewhat new?



Considering if you book 2 days or more they will give you extra ticket for skiing and the water park for the day you arrive!  That makes the deal even sweeter!  Nice find!

However it is a midweek play in December and March!


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 6, 2014)

http://www.potterbrothers.com/product-category/flex-tickets/

Dates are up but prices are not posted yet.


----------



## xlr8r (Sep 8, 2014)

5 cheap nights of lodging at Stratton for use non holiday.  I bought one lodging 5 pack as I also bought their cheap under 30 season pass earlier this year.  

http://www.stratton.com/plan-your-trip/deals-and-packages/fab-5-lodging-special.aspx


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 9, 2014)

Whiteface ski club/council appreciation days.

Dates: December 7 & 8  2014
          January 9  2015
          February 2  2015
          March 1 & 2  2015
          March 29 & 30  2015

Price:  $38 for each person with a valid club or Ski Council Card * and Photo ID to qualify for the discounted rate.

Pre registration is required by an officer of the Ski Council or Club. Please contact us at groups@whiteface.com or by calling (518) 946-2223 x214


----------



## fahz (Sep 9, 2014)

*Founder's Day @ Mt Snow*

Founder's Day at Mount Snow
Early season skiing for $12.  Last year it snowed and turned out to be a great day with lots of stuff open.
http://store.mountsnow.com/product/42/VT/Mount-Snow-1-Day-Lift-Tickets.htm#12-2014


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 9, 2014)

More Whiteface deals.

Super Sunday's 12/6, 1/4, 2/1, 3/15, 4/5. $48 dollar lift tickets.

Any non-holiday Wed. bring any coke product for a $45 lift ticket.


----------



## Zand (Sep 11, 2014)

*Anxiously awaiting the sale of Fox44 cards*

Gonna get a couple this year I think. Such a terrific deal.


----------



## Edd (Sep 11, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> I've never heard of "Amazon Local" or AMZN selling vacation deals, is this somewhat new?




Yeah it's popped up in the last year or so.  Groupon competitor, I think.  I had both of those apps on my phone for most of the year and never used them.  Where I live isn't densely populated.  I speculate that folks who live in cities can more easily find a use for these services.


----------



## marcski (Sep 11, 2014)

xlr8r said:


> 5 cheap nights of lodging at Stratton for use non holiday.  I bought one lodging 5 pack as I also bought their cheap under 30 season pass earlier this year.
> 
> http://www.stratton.com/plan-your-trip/deals-and-packages/fab-5-lodging-special.aspx



A lot of blackout dates but that's still a pretty good deal even with  excluding Christmas week, MLK weekend President's week and every other weekend in February.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Sep 11, 2014)

Zand said:


> *Anxiously awaiting the sale of Fox44 cards*
> 
> Gonna get a couple this year I think. Such a terrific deal.



How do you find out about it?  In 2012, by searching I see they dropped it on November 9 (FB & Twitter), but it doesn't seem as though they advertised it online last year.


----------



## Zand (Sep 11, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> How do you find out about it?  In 2012, by searching I see they dropped it on November 9 (FB & Twitter), but it doesn't seem as though they advertised it online last year.



Heard about it in last year's thread...pretty sure it was around the first week of October.


----------



## Smellytele (Sep 11, 2014)

Boston ski show is up to $15 this year


----------



## skiNEwhere (Sep 12, 2014)

I think Stowe just added this 

http://www.stowe.com/ski-ride/season-pass/

Young adult (19-29) season pass with only a few blackout dates for $599. Good deal!


----------



## mbedle (Sep 12, 2014)

If you are local to Burlington, VT and ski Stowe, you can talk with some Stowe reps and receive a $49 lift pass. 

Stowefest on Church Street in Burlington, VT
Thu, September 11 — Sun, September 14
Stowe Mountain Resort presents Stowefest on Burlington's Church Street, an annual event where you can talk to representatives from Stowe about the Stowefest promotions including a day of skiing at Stowe for $49 when you sign up for Resort Charge* and enter-to-win opportunities for prizes such as skiing and snowboarding gear.

- See more at: http://www.stowe.com/activities/calendar/798/#sthash.hiMS4paD.dpuf


----------



## jaytrem (Sep 12, 2014)

Descente Passport info is out....

http://www.descente.com/passport.html#participating-resorts

Lots of new places, and lots of places dropped.  31 total.  East includes Gore, Whiteface, Belleayre, Nashoba, Bretton, Pico, Bear Creek (PA).


----------



## BenedictGomez (Sep 12, 2014)

jaytrem said:


> Descente Passport info is out....
> 
> Lots of new places, and lots of places dropped.  31 total.  East includes Gore, Whiteface, Belleayre, Nashoba, Bretton, Pico, Bear Creek (PA).



It gets slightly worse just about every year.  Pico is again the only VT resort?  Sheesh...


----------



## Quietman (Sep 13, 2014)

http://www.descente.com/passport.html#participating-resorts
Don't I wish that Bogus Basin was in NH! :???:


----------



## dlague (Sep 13, 2014)

Quietman said:


> http://www.descente.com/passport.html#participating-resorts
> Don't I wish that Bogus Basin was in NH! :???:



Is that Bretton Woods?


.......


----------



## abc (Sep 13, 2014)

That's just the list of the resorts but not the deals. 

Last year, it was almost all mid-week 2-for-1. Not much of a deal since those are available pretty often.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Sep 13, 2014)

Does that decente passport deal work for future seasons? Or only the season you buy the jacket?


----------



## St. Bear (Sep 14, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> Does that decente passport deal work for future seasons? Or only the season you buy the jacket?



Only for this season.  So you can't hold onto tickets, or buy last year's jacket.


----------



## mbedle (Sep 17, 2014)

Stratton - not a bad deal for rooms at Lifeline and Black Bear lodges. 

http://www.stratton.com/plan-your-trip/deals-and-packages/fab-5-lodging-special.aspx


----------



## dlague (Sep 17, 2014)

The best WM deal out there!



xwhaler said:


> Warren Miller movies have started announcing their ticket/giveaway schwag
> This is for Portsmouth NH which I may attend
> 
> -FREE LIFT TICKET TO SUGARBUSH
> ...



Buy this week and get $4 off each movie ticket.


.......


----------



## mbedle (Sep 18, 2014)

What is interesting is that each show apparently has different benefits. This is for a show in NJ:

11/5 - 8:00

Presale tickets available Sept. 8th. Check warrenmiller.com for details. 

Ticketholder Discounts:

-FREE LIFT TICKET TO SUGARBUSH

-FREE LIFT TICKET TO GORE MOUNTAIN

-FREE LIFT TICKET TO WINDHAM MOUNTAIN

-FREE LIFT TICKET TO SMUGGLERS’ NOTCH

-2-FOR-1 LIFT TICKET TO KILLINGTON RESORT

-SKI AND RIDE FREE AT STEAMBOAT 

-20% OFF ONE FULL-PRICE SNOW HELMET OR SNOW GOGGLE AT REI


----------



## St. Bear (Sep 18, 2014)

Probably will be at the Warren Miller film in Morristown, definitely will be at the one in Bethlehem, PA.



> *Film Tour: Bethlehem, Pennsylvania
> 
> Northampton Comm. College, Lipkin Theater*
> 
> ...


----------



## BenedictGomez (Sep 18, 2014)

St. Bear said:


> Probably will be at the Warren Miller film in Morristown, *definitely will be at the one in Bethlehem, PA*.



The Elk Mountain ticket they give away is early season and late-season.  And "late season" at Elk Mountain might not even exist.









mbedle said:


> What is interesting is that each show apparently has different benefits.* This is for a show in NJ:
> 
> 11/5 - 8:00*  Presale tickets available Sept. 8th. Check warrenmiller.com for details.
> 
> ...



This one is pretty good though, but the Devil might be in the details.

Sugarbush will be solid - M-F
The Gore may or may not be open to Jan 31 or early/late
The Smuggs is probably for those 4 or 5 once-per-month Fridays only
No idea about Windham or Killington

I'll probably buy tickets to this if we can get some clarity.

The show in Manhattan you should 100% go to though (I bought both showings the deals were so good last year).


----------



## St. Bear (Sep 18, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> The Elk Mountain ticket they give away is early season and late-season.  And "late season" at Elk Mountain might not even exist.



Hmmm.  It's good to know, but I'd still be happy with an early season ticket to build my ski legs.  I usually get 1-2 days in Dec, and then struggle in Jan once the snow starts to build.  Elk is only 90 min from my house, so it's really convenient.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Sep 18, 2014)

I pulled the trigger on the Morristown show  (small venue and only 1 show, might sell out fast) after looking up the ticket restrictions, and they're not bad.  Using the presale code, it was $18/ticket.

I'll try to trade the Killington free tickets for free tickets someplace else like Jay, Smuggs, Gore, Whiteface etc...

Now I need to buy tickets to both Manhattan showings.

<---SOTC Warrior


----------



## dlague (Sep 18, 2014)

dlague said:


> Buy this week and get $4 off each movie ticket.
> 
> 
> .......



Warren Miller pre-sale code is at

http://www.skinet.com/warrenmiller/...ecustom&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=presale

it is "presale2014"


----------



## Smellytele (Sep 18, 2014)

dlague said:


> Warren Miller pre-sale code is at
> 
> http://www.skinet.com/warrenmiller/...ecustom&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=presale
> 
> it is "presale2014"



Unfortunately the shows I am looking at are private showings so the code does not work on those.


----------



## chuckstah (Sep 18, 2014)

The Warren Miller showing at The Flying Monkey in Plymouth NH on Nov 28 comes with a Cannon ticket and a Sugarbush ticket.  Two shows 4 and 7:30 pm $18 per ticket. I have not tried the presale password yet.


----------



## Smellytele (Sep 19, 2014)

Boston Ski show save $5   *[FONT=&quot]and use promo code BOSEPT. [/FONT]*
https://secure.interactiveticketing...T14&utm_campaign=BOSSEPEMAIL&utm_medium=email


----------



## catherine (Sep 19, 2014)

Attitash and Wildcat preseason sale.  $35 midweek. Have to buy before Sept 30th.


----------



## fahz (Sep 19, 2014)

The details are available on the Warren Miller page.....



 

FREE LIFT TICKET TO SUGARBUSH

                                         Everyone attending _No Turning Back_  will receive a voucher good for One (1) FREE lift ticket to Sugarbush,  valid Monday through Friday during the 2014–15 winter season. Offer NOT  VALID 12.25.14 through 1.04.15, 1.17.15 through 1.19.15, and 2.14.15  through 2.22.15. Not valid with any other offers. No refunds.  Non-transferable.







 

FREE LIFT TICKET TO GORE MOUNTAIN

                                         Everyone attending _No Turning Back_  will receive a voucher to Gore Mountain good for either: a) One (1)  FREE lift ticket valid from Opening Day 2014 through 12.12.14 OR 3.22.15  through Closing Day 2015; OR b) One (1) 2-FOR-1 lift ticket valid  1.02.15 through 3.22.15, NOT VALID 1.17.15 through 1.19.15 and 2.14.15  through 2.22.15. No refunds. No cash value. Non-transferable.







 

FREE LIFT TICKET TO WINDHAM MOUNTAIN

                                         Everyone attending _No Turning Back_  will receive a voucher good for One (1) FREE lift ticket to Windham  Mountain, valid from Opening Day of the 2014–15 season through 1.13.15  OR 3.07.15 through Closing Day 2015. Offer not valid the following  holiday blackout dates: 12.26.14 through 1.04.15. Not valid with any  other offers. No refunds. Non-transferable.







 

FREE LIFT TICKET TO SMUGGLERS’ NOTCH

                                         Everyone attending _No Turning Back_  will receive a voucher good for either: a) One (1) FREE lift ticket to  Smugglers' Notch, valid ONLY 12.19.14, 1.09.15, 2.06.15 OR 3.13.15  (redeem at any Smuggs ticket windows); OR b) buy One (1) adult  3-Mountain, full-day lift ticket and receive a lift ticket of equal or  lesser value FREE. Expires 4.06.15. Free ticket must be used on same  day. Valid on single-day ticket only. Not valid with any other offer or  discount. No cash value. Not for resale. Not valid holiday blackout  dates: 12.26.14 through 1.04.15, 1.17.15 through 1.19.15, and 2.14.15  through 2.22.15. Cashier code 999134 (buy1get1) or 999148 (free). For  more information: 800.523.2754 or smuggs.com.







 

2-FOR-1 LIFT TICKET TO KILLINGTON RESORT

                                         Everyone attending _No Turning Back_  will receive a voucher good for One (1) 2-FOR-1 adult lift ticket to  Killington Resort, valid from Opening Day 2014 through 12.14.14  (excluding 11.28.14 and 11.29.14) OR 4.06.15 through Closing Day 2015.  Both tickets must be used on the same day. Not valid with any other  discount offer. No refunds. No cash value. Non-transferable.





This one is pretty good though, but the Devil might be in the details.

Sugarbush will be solid - M-F
The Gore may or may not be open to Jan 31 or early/late
The Smuggs is probably for those 4 or 5 once-per-month Fridays only
No idea about Windham or Killington

I'll probably buy tickets to this if we can get some clarity.

The show in Manhattan you should 100% go to though (I bought both showings the deals were so good last year).[/QUOTE]


----------



## watkin (Sep 19, 2014)

Link to Manhattan Miller screening?  The website does not list any in the NYC area of New York:

http://www.skinet.com/warrenmiller/events/ny


----------



## BenedictGomez (Sep 19, 2014)

watkin said:


> *Link to Manhattan Miller screening?  The website does not list any in the NYC area of New York:*



Link below.   It's not on the WM website, because it's an independent show. 

  If you're looking to buy tickets now, go directly to the venue's website (2nd link below).

 The promoter's link doesn't have much information, as frankly, the guy who runs this show each year seems pretty disorganized and often doesn't update this link until the movie is practically upon us.  Then there was the year when he didn't have the giveaway promised for one of the mountains he said he would.  Ugh....   That said, he usually has some good giveaways.  Last year he had Sugarbush M-F, Gore early season (I think it expired 01/31/13 IIRC), and Jiminy Peak BOGO (which is admittedly pretty worthless for people living in NYC).  I did wind up trading the Jiminy BOGO for a Gore BOGO, so that ended up okay.

http://www.chestnutmtnproductions.com/

http://www.symphonyspace.org/home


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 19, 2014)

Belleayre

Bring a completely empty or a full Coca Cola Product with you on any Wednesday (non-holiday period) to any ticket location to redeem for for $32 Ticket.

Gore

Same deal but the price is $42


----------



## Smellytele (Sep 19, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> Belleayre
> 
> Bring a completely empty or a full Coca Cola Product with you on any Wednesday (non-holiday period) to any ticket location to redeem for for $32 Ticket.
> 
> ...



...and Whiteface is $45


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 19, 2014)

Smellytele said:


> ...and Whiteface is $45


Yeah I posted that a few pages back. I try to avoid duplications.


----------



## manhattanskier (Sep 19, 2014)

This is a great deal for a family learning to ski: 

Season Pass at Cochrans Ski Area for a Family of any size - $386.90 

https://www.cochranskiarea.com/season-passes

Yes it is a small mountain, but it is a very special place in VT and one of the best places to learn.


----------



## xwhaler (Sep 19, 2014)

Mountain Sports Club sent an email saying their get lift ticket with membership program has started.
NH had Pats, Black Mtn, King Pine for $30 (for limited time also included a Whaleback ticket)


----------



## dlague (Sep 19, 2014)

xwhaler said:


> Mountain Sports Club sent an email saying their get lift ticket with membership program has started.
> NH had Pats, Black Mtn, King Pine for $30 (for limited time also included a Whaleback ticket)



I get my Pats Peak and Black Mountain fix (if you want to call it that) with the RSNE tour.  Definitely, not a bad deal though!


----------



## xwhaler (Sep 19, 2014)

I may order it and ski Pats/Whaleback for $15/day. At the very least they are both somewhat local 50 to Pats, 1:15 to Whale) and will be good spots to bring my son for his first season on skis 

Just ordered my RSNE card about an hour ago!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Sep 19, 2014)

xwhaler said:


> *Mountain Sports Club* sent an email saying their get lift ticket with *membership program has started.*
> *NH had Pats, Black Mtn, King Pine for $30* (for limited time also included a Whaleback ticket)



I don't see their Smuggler's Notch for $30 deal yet, but they've added Jay Peak for $40.   I usually do the Smugg's $30 deal, but the addition of Jay Peak makes it a tough decision.  Either way it gives you the right to unlimited Jay Peak Sun-Friday BOGOs.


----------



## Smellytele (Sep 19, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> I don't see their Smuggler's Notch for $30 deal yet, but they've added Jay Peak for $40.   I usually do the Smugg's $30 deal, but the addition of Jay Peak makes it a tough decision.  Either way it gives you the right to unlimited Jay Peak Sun-Friday BOGOs.


I already get 50% off with my Pats season pass at Jay(also get 50% off at Dartmouth and Ragged) Would like to get back to Smuggs one of these days


----------



## 4aprice (Sep 19, 2014)

Smellytele said:


> I already get 50% off with my Pats season pass at Jay(also get 50% off at Dartmouth and Ragged) Would like to get back to Smuggs one of these days



That's a pretty good perk.  A good snow year and Dartmouth (cheap in the first place) and Ragged would be pretty fun.  My home bump used to get a freebie at Jay, but I don't think that's available anymore.  More areas should make deals like this.  Give me 50% off and I'm sure to visit at least once.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## dlague (Sep 20, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> I don't see their Smuggler's Notch for $30 deal yet, but they've added Jay Peak for $40.   I usually do the Smugg's $30 deal, but the addition of Jay Peak makes it a tough decision.  Either way it gives you the right to unlimited Jay Peak Sun-Friday BOGOs.



I get the same  benefit with respect to Jay Peak with The Ride and Ski Card.


.......


----------



## dlague (Sep 20, 2014)

xwhaler said:


> I may order it and ski Pats/Whaleback for $15/day. At the very least they are both somewhat local 50 to Pats, 1:15 to Whale) and will be good spots to bring my son for his first season on skis
> 
> Just ordered my RSNE card about an hour ago!



$15 is good!  Keeps $ cost average down!   

We got our RSNE cards already as well.

The weekend tour is shaping up to be even better!




.......


----------



## fahz (Sep 21, 2014)

*Freedom Pass*

For those that buy a season pass and ski this area, it seems like it might be a deal to look into....

http://freedomskipass.com/






Why Settle For 1 Fabulously Fun, Friendly Ski Area When You Can Enjoy 6!?
Everyone knows the best way to get the most skiing and riding for the least money is to buy a season pass at a local ski area that offers great snow and great terrain. No question it’s the best deal in skiing.
BUT . . . what if you could (for less than the price of a day ticket at a mega resort), ski 6 different ski areas each with its own unique personality, terrain and challenges. Think of it. Six areas, one ticket, big savings on all your skiing. That’s 28 lifts, 185 trails, 709 skiable acres and 4,717 of vertical. That’s what you get with the* Freedom Pass*.
Just head to the *participating ski area* nearest you and upgrade your home mountain’s season pass for just $50!,


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 21, 2014)

http://www.sugarbush.com/vermont-skiing-snowboarding/quad-pack

Went up $20 plus they are adding the 6% VT. sales tax which they never did before..


----------



## dlague (Sep 21, 2014)

Ok Ski Ward, McIntyre, and GG would not visit for sure!  BV is the best of the bunch with Dartmouth coming in second,  not sure of the price but if you are a beginner then I get it otherwise it would get old fast.


.......


----------



## Smellytele (Sep 21, 2014)

dlague said:


> Ok Ski Ward, McIntyre, and GG would not visit for sure!  BV is the best of the bunch with Dartmouth coming in second,  not sure of the price but if you are a beginner then I get it otherwise it would get old fast.
> 
> 
> .......



Black is my favorite out those then BV


----------



## dlague (Sep 21, 2014)

Smellytele said:


> Black is my favorite out those then BV



Did not notice Black that one is before Dartmouth.  So for me it would be BV Black then Dartmouth.


.......


----------



## dlague (Sep 21, 2014)

Support a great organization and pick up some vouchers including Wildcat or Attitash.

http://www.kristensgift.com/warrenmiller/


.......


----------



## Smellytele (Sep 23, 2014)

Noticed Liftopia is filling up with deals.


----------



## Edd (Sep 23, 2014)

catherine said:


> Attitash and Wildcat preseason sale.  $35 midweek. Have to buy before Sept 30th.



That's a good one. A friend just texted me about this. I should pay more attention to this thread. I'll probably grab 4 tix. I was going to get a vertical value card anyway.


----------



## xwhaler (Sep 24, 2014)

dlague said:


> Support a great organization and pick up some vouchers including Wildcat or Attitash.
> 
> http://www.kristensgift.com/warrenmiller/
> 
> ...


Just ordered this for my wife and I...1 VIP ticket and 1 regular. A tad closer and better deals than Portsmouth show.


----------



## Smellytele (Sep 24, 2014)

http://www.skicbsports.com/appre.htm
decent weekend deals


----------



## skiNEwhere (Sep 24, 2014)

These trips aren't cheap, in any way, shape, or form. But I figured by even posting this, someone might stumble across some good deals for CMH. I know you get a "free" pair of K2 ski's as well with some trips.

http://www.canadianmountainholidays.com/heli-skiing/signature-trips.aspx


----------



## Smellytele (Sep 24, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> These trips aren't cheap, in any way, shape, or form. But I figured by even posting this, someone might stumble across some good deals for CMH. I know you get a "free" pair of K2 ski's as well with some trips.
> 
> http://www.canadianmountainholidays.com/heli-skiing/signature-trips.aspx



Crazy that a lot of them are sold out seeing they are over 1k a day


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 24, 2014)

14/15 ski club/council appreciation days preliminary


----------



## Tin (Sep 24, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> 14/15 ski club/council appreciation days preliminary



Some great days but it's cheaper to buy tickets at Pico at the window on some/most of those days.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Sep 24, 2014)

xwhaler said:


> Just ordered this for my wife and I...1 VIP ticket and 1 regular. A tad closer and better deals than Portsmouth show.



I don't see where this show is when I click on the link...   An anytime granite pass is appealing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 24, 2014)

Tin said:


> Some great days but it's cheaper to buy tickets at Pico at the window on some/most of those days.


If you can buy tickets at the window for less than $40 MLK day or during Presidents week or less than $31 on the other days I'll eat my hat.


----------



## xwhaler (Sep 24, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> I don't see where this show is when I click on the link...   An anytime granite pass is appealing.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The link oddly does not show the location. Its at the Palace Theatre in Manchester. I called the box office there directly and they are holding the tickets at will call. Mailing to your house will cost $3

http://www.palacetheatre.org/event-detail/2014-11-16/warren-miller-no-turning-back/33080/


----------



## catherine (Sep 24, 2014)

Do you have to join a club or something to get these deals?


----------



## BenedictGomez (Sep 24, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> The Elk Mountain ticket they give away is early season and late-season.  And "late season" at Elk Mountain might not even exist.



One addition to the above, the group running this show emailed me and said they're also getting the national WM Sugarbush M-F ticket as well this year.   So that substantially makes their movie showing better if you cant get to either of the shows in Morristown or NYC.


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 25, 2014)

catherine said:


> Do you have to join a club or something to get these deals?


...


----------



## Tin (Sep 25, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> If you can buy tickets at the window for less than $40 MLK day or during Presidents week or less than $31 on the other days I'll eat my hat.



Thursdays and Fridays is ladies or guys day for $24. Mondays over 50 is $24 too. No holiday blackouts. Get chewing....


----------



## Smellytele (Sep 25, 2014)

Tin said:


> Thursdays and Fridays is ladies or guys day for $24. Mondays over 50 is $24 too. No holiday blackouts. Get chewing....



Ummm...
Pico Mountain celebrates 76 years of great turns and snowy glades with  Midweek Specials for all walks of life, all season long (excluding peak  periods*).
[h=6]*Peak periods: 12/21/13 - 1/1/14; 1/18 - 1/20 and 2/15 - 2/21/14[/h]


----------



## Tin (Sep 25, 2014)

Smellytele said:


> Ummm...
> Pico Mountain celebrates 76 years of great turns and snowy glades with  Midweek Specials for all walks of life, all season long (excluding peak  periods*).
> [h=6]*Peak periods: 12/21/13 - 1/1/14; 1/18 - 1/20 and 2/15 - 2/21/14[/h]



Got me. I'll start chewing.


----------



## prsboogie (Sep 26, 2014)

New England action Sports has their new schedule out for trips out of Warwick at www.skitrip.net for anyone interested.


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 28, 2014)

*December 2014*

http://www.potterbrothers.com/product-category/flex-tickets/




Sun
Mon
Tue
Wed
Thu
Fri
Sat






30
1
2
3
4
5
6







7
8
9
10
11
12
13
Hunter Mountain Flex Days







14
15
16
17
18
19
20
Killington Flex Ticket
Belleayre Mountain Flex Ticket







21
22
23
24
25
26
27







28
29
30
31
1
2
3
Bromley Mountain Flex Ticket
Killington Flex Ticket
Windham Mountain Twilight Flex Ticket
Bromley Mountain Flex Ticket
 






4
5
6
7
8
9
10
Plattekill Mountain Flex Tickets
Windham Mountain Midweek Flex Ticket
Hunter Mountain Flex Days
Windham Mountain Twilight Flex Ticket
Jiminy Peak Sunday Flex Ticket
Jiminy Peak Friday Flex Ticket
Bromley Mountain Flex Ticket
 






    Showing all 12 results
Default sorting                     Sort by popularity                     Sort by average rating                     Sort by newness                     Sort by price: low to high                     Sort by price: high to low                  

Belleayre MountainBelleayre Mountain*Belleayre Mountain Flex Ticket*
Sat — December 20th
Sun — February 1st
Fri — February 6th
Sun — February 22nd
Sun — March 15th
$37.95
Buy Now
Bromley MountainBromley Mountain*Bromley Mountain Flex Ticket*
Thu — January 1st
Sat — January 3rd
Sat — January 10th
Mon — January 19th
Sat — January 31st
Sat — February 7th
Sat — February 21st
Sat — February 28th
Sat — March 7th
Sat — March 14th
$39.95
Buy Now
CatamountCatamount*Catamount Twilight Flex Tickets*
Sat — January 17th
Sat — January 31st
Sat — February 7th
Sat — February 28th
$24.95
Buy Now
Hunter MountainHunter Mountain*Hunter Mountain Flex Days*
Fri — December 12th
Fri — January 9th
Fri — February 6th
Fri — February 27th
Fri — March 13th
$37.95
Buy Now
Jiminy PeakJiminy Peak*Jiminy Peak Friday Flex Ticket*
Fri — January 9th
Fri — January 23rd
Fri — February 6th
Fri — February 13th
$37.95
Buy Now
Jiminy PeakJiminy Peak*Jiminy Peak Sunday Flex Ticket*
Sun — January 4th
Sun — January 11th
Sun — January 25th
Sun — February 1st
Sun — February 8th
Sun — February 22nd
Sun — March 1st
Sun — March 8th
$37.95
Buy Now
Jiminy PeakJiminy Peak*Jiminy Peak Twilight Flex Ticket*
Sat — January 24th
Sat — February 21st
$37.95
Buy Now
KillingtonKillington*Killington Flex Ticket*
Fri — December 19th
Fri — January 2nd
Thu — January 15th
Fri — January 30th
Thu — February 12th
Fri — February 27th
Fri — March 6th
Sun — March 15th
$49.95
Buy Now
Plattekill MountainPlattekill Mountain*Plattekill Mountain Flex Tickets*
Sun — January 4th
Sun — January 25th
Sun — February 22nd
Sun — March 22nd
$37.95
Buy Now
Windham Mountain ResortWindham Mountain Resort*Windham Mountain Midweek Flex Ticket*
Tue — January 6th
Wed — January 14th
Thu — January 22nd
Wed — February 4th
Tue — February 10th
Thu — February 26th
$37.95
Buy Now
Windham Mountain ResortWindham Mountain Resort*Windham Mountain Sun Flex Ticket*
Sun — January 11th
Sun — January 25th
Sun — February 1st
Sun — February 8th
Sun — March 1st
Sun — March 8th
$37.95
Buy Now
Windham Mountain ResortWindham Mountain Resort*Windham Mountain Twilight Flex Ticket*
Sat — January 3rd
Sat — January 10th
Sat — January 24th
Sat — February 7th
$37.95
Buy Now
 SHOP NOW!


----------



## Smellytele (Sep 29, 2014)

Wow even Scotty's cut and pastes are Scotty like. 
(or is it just my computer that shows these a little messed up?)


----------



## dlague (Sep 29, 2014)

Smellytele said:


> Wow even Scotty's cut and pastes are Scotty like.
> (or is it just my computer that shows these a little messed up?)



That was a huge post and is a little messed up.  I did look at the Killington deal but they are Mid Week during Mid Winter - still a good deal but..  work is M-F for me.


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 30, 2014)

A few more ski club/council appreciation days not listed previously:

*Gore Mtn*
Dec. 6-7 (Sat. Sun.) 
Dec. 22 (Mon.)
Jan. 16 (Fri.)
Feb. 9 (Mon.)
Mar. 6 (Fri.)
Mar. 21-22 (Sat. Sun.)
tickets $42
------------------------
*Belleayre*
Dec. 13-14
Jan. 17
Jan. 31
Feb. 21
Mar. 22
tickets $38
------------------
*Sugarbush
*Thur. Jan. 8 - Sun. Jan.11
Thur., Fri., Sun. $48
Sat. $55


----------



## BenedictGomez (Sep 30, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> A few more ski club/council appreciation days not listed previously:
> 
> *Gore Mtn*
> Dec. 6-7 (Sat. Sun.)
> ...



Nice.  Are these good with any ski club membership?


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 30, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> Nice.  Are these good with any ski club membership?


You must have a valid ski club membership card that is dated for this season to prove you're still an active member. If your membership card is not dated (like mine) you must affix a sticker to your membership card that the various councils give out each season showing current membership. My club belongs to both the Metropolitan New York Ski Council & the Ski Council of New Jersey. My club distributes stickers from each council every year since our membership cards are not dated. They're nice laminated cards with a picture of our lodge on the front. It's to expensive to make new ones every year. All the ski councils from various states in the northeast are eligible so if your club belongs to one of them you're good to go.

edit: BG since you seem most interested in NYS ski areas I listed the days for Whiteface a few pages back.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Sep 30, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> You must have a valid ski club membership card that is dated for this season to prove you're still an active member. If your membership card is not dated (like mine) you must affix a sticker to your membership card that the various councils give out each season showing current membership. My club belongs to both the Metropolitan New York Ski Council & the Ski Council of New Jersey.
> 
> edit: BG since you seem most interested in NYS ski areas I listed the days for Whiteface a few pages back.



Cool.  I joined a ski club for the first time this year as a SOTC addendum for cheap deals like this and upfront cheap tickets.  The membership card is dated, but I'm not sure if they're part of a "council" (I'll have to find out).


----------



## dlague (Sep 30, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> A few more ski club/council appreciation days not listed previously:
> 
> *Gore Mtn*
> Dec. 6-7 (Sat. Sun.)
> ...



I think these ski club days are fair prices to pay, what I would consider a good deal.  So, I looked into membership into a CT Ski Club and it is like $50-$60 to join as a family which is also not bad either.   I automatically spread the cost of membership across days visited.  That is when I realized since there are three of us it is about $20 per person extra - use it once then it is a bad deal, use it twice still not great, use it 4-5 times - well then my average lift ticket costs per visit are driven up and it is erasing the benefits of all other deals that are cheaper.

I think the ski club pricing works well for those who ski about 10 - 15 times a season and selecting the days off the CT Ski Club Appreciation Days calendar works pretty good.  If you arm yourself with several deal solutions then it does not fit in so well it seems.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Sep 30, 2014)

dlague said:


> If you arm yourself with several deal solutions then it does not fit in so well it seems.



I imagine it depends highly on the  particular club you join and the perks they offer.  For instance, beyond these cheap "ski club days", I joined one that offered really cheap pre-pay lift tickets that are valid 7 days a week (minus holiday).  Even without hitting a single one of these special dates, I'll come out way ahead.


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 30, 2014)

dlague said:


> I think these ski club days are fair prices to pay, what I would consider a good deal.  So, I looked into membership into a CT Ski Club and it is like $50-$60 to join as a family which is also not bad either.   I automatically spread the cost of membership across days visited.  That is when I realized since there are three of us it is about $20 per person extra - use it once then it is a bad deal, use it twice still not great, use it 4-5 times - well then my average lift ticket costs per visit are driven up and it is erasing the benefits of all other deals that are cheaper.
> 
> I think the ski club pricing works well for those who ski about 10 - 15 times a season and selecting the days off the CT Ski Club Appreciation Days calendar works pretty good.  If you arm yourself with several deal solutions then it does not fit in so well it seems.


You really wouldn't like my club. Membership, dues & maintenance fee's are $200 per adult. Children under 16 $10. It cost's me $600 this year for my wife (who doesn't ski anymore), my 25 year old daughter, (who only ski's a few days a year) yeah I still pay for her & myself. Obviously I don't belong to this club for cheap ski days. In fact I usually only take advantage of the appreciation days for Stowe a few days a year & don't take advantage of the other discounts offered through the club. There are other advantages & reasons for belonging to my club besides the availability of cheap ski days.


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 30, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> I imagine it depends highly on the  particular club you join and the perks they offer.  For instance, beyond these cheap "ski club days", I joined one that offered really cheap pre-pay lift tickets that are valid 7 days a week (minus holiday).  Even without hitting a single one of these special dates, I'll come out way ahead.


All of the discount tickets are good any day including holidays. Whiteface is the only area I'm aware of that charges extra for skiing weekends & holidays ($6 last year) but you can still ski. The discounts aren't as good as they used to be. I stopped buying them several years ago. You also have to be careful how many you buy. Most areas will only take a small percentage of them back if they're not used so you could get stuck not being able to exchange the voucher for another one the following season & eat the cost.


----------



## Smellytele (Sep 30, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> You really wouldn't like my club. Membership, dues & maintenance fee's are $200 per adult. Children under 16 $10. It cost's me $600 this year for my wife (who doesn't ski anymore), my 25 year old daughter, (who only ski's a few days a year) yeah I still pay for her & myself. Obviously I don't belong to this club for cheap ski days. In fact I usually only take advantage of the appreciation days for Stowe a few days a year & don't take advantage of the other discounts offered through the club. There are other advantages & reasons for belonging to my club besides the availability of cheap ski days.



What are the other advantages? The lodge you stay at?


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 30, 2014)

Smellytele said:


> What are the other advantages? The lodge you stay at?


That & the many ski friends I've made through the years. I think this year will be my 50th year being a member. My parents who don't ski anymore are still members.


----------



## Smellytele (Sep 30, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> That & the many ski friends I've made through the years. I think this year will be my 50th year being a member. My parents who don't ski anymore are still members.



Wow you're old. 
So the 200 is friendship dues? :lol:


----------



## St. Bear (Sep 30, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> That & the many ski friends I've made through the years. I think this year will be my 50th year being a member. My parents who don't ski anymore are still members.



I don't like people.
So pass.


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 30, 2014)

Smellytele said:


> Wow you're old.
> So the 200 is friendship dues? :lol:


Whatever. Don't really care what others may think.


----------



## Smellytele (Sep 30, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> Whatever. Don't really care what others may think.



Wow grumpy. I was just joking and understand


----------



## Smellytele (Sep 30, 2014)

St. Bear said:


> I don't like people.
> So pass.



I don't really either.


----------



## dlague (Sep 30, 2014)

I mentioned the idea of becoming a member of a ski club and then having access to a lodge as some do and she about took my head off due to the thought of sharing a place with total strangers so that angle was not working.  We have several different groups we ski with, but most of all I enjoy skiing with my wife!  I do like meeting up with some Azoners (so far at least).


----------



## rocojerry (Sep 30, 2014)

anyone going to the Boston area TGR flicks?   They don't seem to be mentioning what perks/freebees come with the tickets...
http://www.tetongravity.com/films/almost-ablaze/tour/boston-imax-premiere-of-almost-ablaze


http://www.tetongravity.com/films/almost-ablaze/tour/boston-premiere-of-almost-ablaze


https://www.tgrtix.com/tickets/higher/VenueTicketQuantity.aspx?VId=JBa+nCkMJF8=


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 30, 2014)

Smellytele said:


> Wow grumpy. I was just joking and understand


Try buying 1 share in a ski house & see what the cost is (times that by 3). Better yet try renting a condo for the season. To me the ski club is a steal. We have over 150 members so we must be doing something right. Not only that the lodge is open year round. We're not confined to Nov.-Apr. useage.


----------



## 4aprice (Oct 1, 2014)

Was asleep when the wife came in late from work and woke me up, then I remembered it was the day to get Vermont tickets so I got 5 each for me and her.  Seems like the order went through this year unlike last year where I was a day late and it got cancelled on me.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 1, 2014)

4aprice said:


> Was asleep when the wife came in late from work and woke me up, then I remembered it was the day to get Vermont tickets so I got 5 each for me and her.  Seems like the order went through this year unlike last year where I was a day late and it got cancelled on me.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ


Yep all done


----------



## xlr8r (Oct 1, 2014)

4aprice said:


> Was asleep when the wife came in late from work and woke me up, then I remembered it was the day to get Vermont tickets so I got 5 each for me and her.  Seems like the order went through this year unlike last year where I was a day late and it got cancelled on me.
> 
> Alex
> 
> ...


 Here is the link for anyone who needs it.  Only picked up a 3 pass this year.  Hurry people, they go quick.

http://skivermont.ltibooking.com/#all


----------



## prsboogie (Oct 1, 2014)

xlr8r said:


> Here is the link for anyone who needs it.  Only picked up a 3 pass this year.  Hurry people, they go quick.
> 
> http://skivermont.ltibooking.com/#all



Sorry new to this. Are these passes good at any mountain?


----------



## 4aprice (Oct 1, 2014)

Local and Vermont passes done.  Potter Bros with good prices for a couple of trips to the Catskills.  Now looking for any discounts for the following NH mountains;  Cannon, Loon, Waterville, Bretton and Sunapee. 

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ

Gore in NYS too.


----------



## trackbiker (Oct 1, 2014)

prsboogie said:


> Sorry new to this. Are these passes good at any mountain?



Any Mountain in VT. Blacked out for holidays.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 1, 2014)

xlr8r said:


> Here is the link for anyone who needs it.  Only picked up a 3 pass this year.  Hurry people, they go quick.
> 
> http://skivermont.ltibooking.com/#all



Are these transferable or in buyer's name only?  I'm almost done with pre-season pass buying and dont want to end up with more inventory than my gf and I can use, but I wouldn't mind pulling the trigger on this for Stowe & Sugarbush if I was sure I could sell the 3rd day if need be.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Oct 1, 2014)

Getting a 404 error trying to go to skivermont.com/3and5/

Are people having any luck this morning?


----------



## manhattanskier (Oct 1, 2014)

*Finally!*

Big news, liftopia FINALLY has options for flex dates!  

Check it out: http://hosting.fyleio.com/13755/public/sputnik/Feature_sputnik_580x350.jpg

More info at Liftopia.com !


----------



## dlague (Oct 1, 2014)

bdfreetuna said:


> Getting a 404 error trying to go to skivermont.com/3and5/
> 
> Are people having any luck this morning?



That is last years link - use http://skivermont.ltibooking.com/#all - worked for me, got 3!


----------



## bdfreetuna (Oct 1, 2014)

Sweet thanks! My Mom managed to grab 5 for me earlier, I just grabbed 3 more. Perfect. Thank you for the direct link


----------



## watkin (Oct 1, 2014)

dlague said:


> That is last years link - use http://skivermont.ltibooking.com/#all - worked for me, got 3!



Looks like the 5 day pass is sold out already.   I got one of the 3 days tho.   Thx for posting the link.


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 1, 2014)

I got a 5 pass [emoji106]


----------



## dlague (Oct 1, 2014)

manhattanskier said:


> Big news, liftopia FINALLY has options for flex dates!
> 
> Check it out: http://hosting.fyleio.com/13755/public/sputnik/Feature_sputnik_580x350.jpg
> 
> More info at Liftopia.com !



That was announced earlier this summer.  At least there is an option to change dates - each tier the price goes up around $10.  Some ski areas that is not available.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 1, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> *Are these transferable or in buyer's name only?*



Bueller?


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 1, 2014)

prsboogie said:


> Sorry new to this. Are these passes good at any mountain?





BenedictGomez said:


> Are these transferable or in buyer's name only?  I'm almost done with pre-season pass buying and dont want to end up with more inventory than my gf and I can use, but I wouldn't mind pulling the trigger on this for Stowe & Sugarbush if I was sure I could sell the 3rd day if need be.


Good at any VT. mountain but can only be used once at each resort.
Not transferable.

2014-2015 Ski Vermont 3 Pass/5 Pass Terms and Conditions: Participating Resorts: Bolton Valley, Bromley, Burke, Jay Peak, Killington, Mad River Glen, Magic Mountain, Middlebury Snow Bowl, Mount Snow, Okemo, Pico Mountain, Smugglers' Notch, Stowe, Stratton, Sugarbush, Suicide Six - Limit 1 SKI VERMONT 3 PASS per person, 1 5 PASS per person. - A limited number of SKI VERMONT 3 PASS/5 PASS will be sold for the 2014-2015 season. - 3 PASS/5 PASS rates only available through this offer. 3 PASS/5 PASS not valid in conjunction with any other discount or promotion. - 3 PASS/5 PASS entitles purchaser to three/five one-day lift tickets or beginner learn-to-ski or learn-to-snowboard packages (including limited lift ticket, lesson and rental equipment) at participating resorts. Call resorts in advance for lesson reservations. - 3 PASS/5 PASS is valid for winter season 2014-2015 ONLY, and will not be refunded or carried over to the following season under any circumstances whatsoever attributable to the bearer or to any resort. - *PURCHASER MUST USE 3 PASS/5 PASS COUPONS ONLY ONCE AT ANY PARTICIPATING VERMONT MOUNTAIN RESORT.* - 3 PASS/5 PASS is valid any day of the 2014-2015 season EXCEPT for holiday blackout dates which generally include the week between Christmas and New Year’s, the Martin Luther King weekend in January and Presidents’ week in February. - 3 PASS/5 PASS signature card must be signed by purchaser in advance of use. Each coupon must be signed at the time of redemption in presence of resort personnel. - 3 PASS/5 PASS coupons are VOID if DETACHED FROM SIGNATURE CARD. - Positive identification will be required at the time of coupon redemption. - 3 PASS/5 PASS coupons may only be redeemed at designated locations at resorts. - Abuse or misuse – as determined by participating resorts – of any 3 PASS/5 PASS, the skiing/snowboarding privileges it provides, or any terms and conditions may result in invalidation of the entire 3 PASS/5 PASS and offender will not be eligible to purchase them in the future. - Theft of services is a felony in Vermont, punishable by up to ten years in prison. {13 V.S.A. 2585(b)}. -* 3 PASS/5 PASS coupons are not transferable and may not be resold under any circumstances. *- Vermont Ski Areas Association is not obligated to replace lost or stolen 3 PASS/5 PASSes.


----------



## St. Bear (Oct 1, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> Not transferable.
> .



With the caveat being that in my experience, some mountains are not as diligent in checking ID.  So if you're feeling adventerous....


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 1, 2014)

St. Bear said:


> With the caveat being that in my experience, some mountains are not as diligent in checking ID.  So if you're feeling adventerous....


"Theft of services is a felony in Vermont, punishable by up to ten years in prison. {13 V.S.A. 2585(b)}."


----------



## 4aprice (Oct 1, 2014)

RootDKJ said:


> I got a 5 pass [emoji106]



Got my confirmation e-mail.   All set.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## dlague (Oct 1, 2014)

RootDKJ said:


> I got a 5 pass [emoji106]



These were sold out before I got on - 3 pass works for me too!


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 1, 2014)

All sold out


----------



## skiNEwhere (Oct 1, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> "Theft of services is a felony in Vermont, punishable by up to ten years in prison. {13 V.S.A. 2585(b)}."



That would make an interesting "only in Vermont" jailhouse story


----------



## dlague (Oct 1, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> All sold out



That has to be record time!


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 1, 2014)

dlague said:


> These were sold out before I got on - 3 pass works for me too!


Funny last year it was the 3 pass that sold out first.


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 1, 2014)

dlague said:


> That has to be record time!


Last year was about the same I think. They had a clitch last year & still had them for sale after they sold out but those orders were cancelled as Alex stated earlier.


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 1, 2014)

So besides those that found out about the VT. pass by this thread how did you find out about it? I found out the same way as last year. This past Fri. I got a postcard in the mail alerting me to the sale today.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 1, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> *So besides those that found out about the VT. pass by this thread how did you find out about it?* I found out the same way as last year. This past Fri. I got a postcard in the mail alerting me to the sale today.



Email didn't work this year by the way.  I signed up for it and got no email. 

 I decided not to pull the trigger though, even through the 3-day was left as I'm not sure I could use the 3rd day given I've already accumulated a bunch of vouchers etc...


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 1, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> Email didn't work this year by the way.  I signed up for it and got no email.
> 
> I decided not to pull the trigger though, even through the 3-day was left as I'm not sure I could use the 3rd day given I've already accumulated a bunch of vouchers etc...


I think I told you earlier in this thread I've never received an email notification from them in the past. Last year & this year I got the postcard a few days before the sale. Previous to that I used to get an application in the mail & you had to be quick to order otherwise they were sold out & they'd return your check. Only got shut out once one year when I was slow to pull the trigger. Still got another application the following year though. I've been buying these things for a long time. Previous to last year you were allowed to buy 2 3 day passes under the same name


----------



## St. Bear (Oct 1, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> Email didn't work this year by the way.  I signed up for it and got no email.



Same here.

I knew it was Oct 1, because that's the date it always is.  When I didn't get the email like last year, I came here, saw the link above, clicked, and got my 3 pass.


----------



## dlague (Oct 1, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> So besides those that found out about the VT. pass by this thread how did you find out about it? I found out the same way as last year. This past Fri. I got a postcard in the mail alerting me to the sale today.




I knew it was October 1st and I tried the link that worked the last two years and no luck.  I ended up here!


----------



## MadMadWorld (Oct 1, 2014)

Anyone want to sell....err donate one???


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 2, 2014)

This is for the sample at Gore, WF and Bell I dont thing it great deal actually but I guess it cheaper then buying the ticket at the windows in Jan. 
2014-2015 Snow SamplerFour fully transferable tickets valid any day of the 2014-2015 snow season at Gore, Whiteface, or Belleayre. This product is only available until December 12, 2014, and the vouchers have a firm expiration date of Closing Day, Spring 2015.

$259.00

http://www.goremountain.com/tickets-passes/frequent-skier-products


----------



## xwhaler (Oct 2, 2014)

I intentionally passed on the SkiVT vouchers this yr as I've already accumulated vouchers that I can use. I've made the mistake in the past of chasing all these 'deals' in the Fall only to find myself scrambling to use/trade/sell later in the season.
I think SkiVt is a good deal if you are solo and can't easily pair into 2fers. Or if you only want to ski Stowe, Sugarbush, Killington where deals on wknds arent as plentiful through other means.


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 2, 2014)

xwhaler said:


> I intentionally passed on the SkiVT vouchers this yr as I've already accumulated vouchers that I can use. I've made the mistake in the past of chasing all these 'deals' in the Fall only to find myself scrambling to use/trade/sell later in the season.
> I think SkiVt is a good deal if you are solo and can't easily pair into 2fers. Or if you only want to ski Stowe, Sugarbush, Killington where deals on wknds arent as plentiful through other means.



I passed as well because I already have my deals for the few times I will be skiing VT and also It isn't much of a deal for when I will be going to Magic. Pondering the FOX44 Ski & Ride Card though. Should be going on sale soon.


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 2, 2014)

When does the skiridefree 2fer gas thing get updated? Are they doing it this year?


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 2, 2014)

xwhaler said:


> *I intentionally passed on the SkiVT vouchers this yr as I've already accumulated vouchers that I can use.* I've made the mistake in the past of chasing all these 'deals' in the Fall only to find myself scrambling to use/trade/sell later in the season.
> *I think SkiVt is a good deal if you are solo and can't easily pair into 2fers. Or if you only want to ski Stowe, Sugarbush*, Killington *where deals on wknds arent as plentiful through other means*.



Agree 100% with the above.  My logic as well.  I would have used Sugarbush and Stowe, but I'd be overpaying on Smuggs, plus I have a bunch of other vouchers already and know some slightly better deals may still come.  Definitely *a great deal for Stowe though*, if you use it there as one of your 3 days, you can make the argument you've already saved enough that you brought the other 2 days down to an acceptable value no matter what.  So all in all it seems that skiVT is one of the better deals out there, provided you use it properly.



Smellytele said:


> *When does the skiridefree 2fer gas thing get updated? Are they doing it this year?*



That's a sloppily run program, but each year it's up and running either right before or (usually) right after Thanksgiving.


----------



## xwhaler (Oct 2, 2014)

I also look fwd to when Irving will post details on their well run program.


----------



## dlague (Oct 2, 2014)

xwhaler said:


> I intentionally passed on the SkiVT vouchers this yr as I've already accumulated vouchers that I can use. I've made the mistake in the past of chasing all these 'deals' in the Fall only to find myself scrambling to use/trade/sell later in the season.
> I think SkiVt is a good deal if you are solo and can't easily pair into 2fers. Or if you only want to ski Stowe, Sugarbush, Killington where deals on wknds arent as plentiful through other means.





Smellytele said:


> I passed as well because I already have my deals for the few times I will be skiing VT and also It isn't much of a deal for when I will be going to Magic. Pondering the FOX44 Ski & Ride Card though. Should be going on sale soon.





BenedictGomez said:


> Agree 100% with the above.  My logic as well.  I would have used Sugarbush and Stowe, but I'd be overpaying on Smuggs, plus I have a bunch of other vouchers already and know some slightly better deals may still come.  Definitely *a great deal for Stowe though*, if you use it there as one of your 3 days, you can make the argument you've already saved enough that you brought the other 2 days down to an acceptable value no matter what.  So all in all it seems that skiVT is one of the better deals out there, provided you use it properly.
> 
> 
> 
> That's a sloppily run program, but each year it's up and running either right before or (usually) right after Thanksgiving.



I used to ignore the 3 Pass years ago due to impact on my average per visit cost but bought it for the first time last year for the sole purpose of getting to Stowe, Killington and Okemo mid season.  There is not a 2 fer deal out there that matches this deal for those resorts since it works out being more that 50% off.  And 2 fers at those resorts are rare.  Most likely it will be used on a Sunday since we follow The Ride and Ski Card Saturday 2 fer Tour 90% of the time.  We almost did not get it this year because for the first time we have season passes, but the thought of skiing one ski area so frequently seems like a little too much.  Plus my wife liked using those last year and she strongly lobbied to get them again.  Personally as a deal hunter, I think it fits in very well.  It does increase my dollar cost average by about $2.50.  We are also considering the Fox 44 Card.  Basically we will ski Cannon a lot, with the variety coming from RSNE, Ski VT 3 Pass and Fox 44 and some other comps.


----------



## 4aprice (Oct 2, 2014)

ScottySkis said:


> This is for the sample at Gore, WF and Bell I dont thing it great deal actually but I guess it cheaper then buying the ticket at the windows in Jan.
> 2014-2015 Snow SamplerFour fully transferable tickets valid any day of the 2014-2015 snow season at Gore, Whiteface, or Belleayre. This product is only available until December 12, 2014, and the vouchers have a firm expiration date of Closing Day, Spring 2015.
> 
> $259.00
> ...



Breaking this down, it's not a horrible deal for Gore and Whiteface, but at Belleayre its $.75 *over* the walk up price.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 2, 2014)

4aprice said:


> Breaking this down,* it's not a horrible deal for Gore and Whiteface,* but at Belleayre its $.75 *over* the walk up price.



Even for Gore and Whiteface though, $65 per day?  Any serious SOTC'er sneers at this with derision.


----------



## fahz (Oct 2, 2014)

I looked thru the thread and didn't see anyone post the cost of each could someone that made a purchase provide them?
Ski Vermont 3 Pass


Ski Vermont 5 Pass


----------



## dlague (Oct 2, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> Even for Gore and Whiteface though, $65 per day?  Any serious SOTC'er sneers at this with derision.



Not a good deal at all!  Needs to be 50% or less IMO!  That is not even close ant any of those places.



fahz said:


> I looked thru the thread and didn't see anyone post the cost of each could someone that made a purchase provide them?
> Ski Vermont 3 Pass
> 
> 
> Ski Vermont 5 Pass



Ski Vermont 3 Pass = $130 or about $43 per visit  so for Stowe that is 58% off, Killington that is 53% off and Okemo or Sugarbush that is also about 53% off

The 5 Pass was probably $180 which works out to $36 per visit!


----------



## Savemeasammy (Oct 2, 2014)

5 pass is $205.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dlague (Oct 2, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> 5 pass is $205.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Oh wow, not a huge price break on ver visit cost as I thought there would be. About $2 per visit cheaper but 5 days instead of 3.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Oct 2, 2014)

^ $41 at major vt resorts on Saturdays sounds good to me.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dlague (Oct 2, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> ^ $41 at major vt resorts on Saturdays sounds good to me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Does not sound good to me!  I think it sounds great!


.......


----------



## prsboogie (Oct 2, 2014)

Shit these days skiing anywhere for under 50 is a bargain


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 3, 2014)

prsboogie said:


> Shit these days skiing anywhere for under 50 is a bargain


Why do you think they sell out in under 12 hours?

Ski club days are even better. Over a hundred of those to choose from for under $50 & they don't sell out. No need to purchase ahead of time either.


----------



## prsboogie (Oct 3, 2014)

Well I would think that the freedom of any day use is very appealing to many, from what I've seen the club days are midweek and these are good any day except the blackout dates. I could be wrong and not every club is restricted but I can't always ski during the unfortunately so I need less restricted passes. I didn't get these at all. Saw the link too late.


----------



## dlague (Oct 3, 2014)

prsboogie said:


> Well I would think that the freedom of any day use is very appealing to many, from what I've seen the club days are midweek and these are good any day except the blackout dates. I could be wrong and not every club is restricted but I can't always ski during the unfortunately so I need less restricted passes. I didn't get these at all. Saw the link too late.



I agree, not locked down to a specific day.  That being said ski club days are pretty good too but u
You have to add in the membership fee and to dollar cost that down you have to ski at least 5 times or more then the overall per visit cost starts to ratchet up.  Hence why I settle for the three pass because it is limited.


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 3, 2014)

prsboogie said:


> Well I would think that the freedom of any day use is very appealing to many, from what I've seen the club days are midweek and these are good any day except the blackout dates. I could be wrong and not every club is restricted but I can't always ski during the unfortunately so I need less restricted passes. I didn't get these at all. Saw the link too late.


Just a quick look at my sheet of club days & I counted over 40 days that are Sat. or Sun. Most of them are for the same ski area both days. Yes a lot of them are during the week but that works for me also. In fact there is a club discount day somewhere just about every day from the end of Nov. until the middle of April. I bought a couple of VT. 3 packs also.


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 3, 2014)

dlague said:


> I agree, not locked down to a specific day.  That being said ski club days are pretty good too but u
> You have to add in the membership fee and to dollar cost that down you have to ski at least 5 times or more then the overall per visit cost starts to ratchet up.  Hence why I settle for the three pass because it is limited.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


I don't associate membership fee's with discount days. The money I save in lodging costs pays the membership fee's 10 times over.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 3, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> * a quick look at my sheet of club days & I counted over 40 days that are Sat. or Sun.* Most of them are for the same ski area both days



Can you post that in Excel to this thread?  That's sounds like a great resource you've built.


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 3, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> Can you post that in Excel to this thread?  That's sounds like a great resource you've built.


Look on pg. 21. That list is not all inclusive but gives you a pretty good idea. I've posted other days that are not on that list throughout this thread.


----------



## dlague (Oct 3, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> Look on pg. 21. That list is not all inclusive but gives you a pretty good idea. I've posted other days that are not on that list throughout this thread.



View attachment Awareness%20Days[1].pdf

Tried uploading Excel Spreadsheet but failed so i pasted it in here for copying

Date			Day	Place		Cost
11/28/2014	Fri	Killington	$39
11/29/2014	Sat	Killington	$39
11/30/2014	Sun	Killington	$39
12/5/2014	Fri	Stowe*	$44
12/6/2014	Sat	Stowe*	$44
12/7/2014	Sun	Stowe*	$44
12/12/2014	Fri	Okemo	$40
12/13/2014	Sat	Okemo	$44
12/14/2014	Sun	Mt Snow	$36
12/15/2014	Mon	Mt Snow	$36
12/16/2014	Tue	Mt Snow	$36
12/17/2014	Wed	Mt Snow	$36
12/18/2014	Thur	Stratton	$42
12/19/2014	Fri	Stratton	$42
12/20/2014	Sat	Loon/Waterville		$40
12/21/2014	Sun	Loon/Waterville		$40
12/22/2014	Mon	Loon/Waterville		$40
12/23/2014	Tue	Loon/Waterville		$40
12/24/2014	Wed	Loon/Waterville		$40
12/25/2014	ThurXM	Sunapee	$37
12/26/2014	Fri	Sunapee	$41
12/27/2014	Sat	Magic	$45
12/28/2014	Sun	Ragged	$49
12/29/2014	Mon	Mt Snow	$56
12/30/2014	Tue	Mt Snow	$56
12/31/2014	Wed	Ragged	$49
1/01/2015	ThurNY	Mt Snow	$48
1/02/2015	Fri	Mt Snow	$43
1/03/2015	Sat	Mt Snow	$51
1/04/2015	Sun	Okemo	$48
1/05/2015	Mon	Okemo	$42
1/06/2015	Tue	Okemo	$42
1/07/2015	Wed	Sunapee	$37
1/08/2015	Thur	Sunapee	$37
1/09/2015	Fri	Sunapee	$37
1/10/2015	Sat	Mt Snow	$50
1/11/2015	Sun	Sugarbush	$48
1/13/2015	Tue	Stratton	$42
1/14/2014	Wed	Stratton	$42
1/15/2014	Thur	Stratton	$42
1/16/2015	Fri	Mt Snow	$40
1/17/2015	Sat	Magic	$45
1/18/2015	Sun	Magic	$45
1/19/2015	MnMLK	Killington/Pico	$47/40
1/20/2015	Tue	Killington	$42
1/21/2015	Wed	Killington	$42
1/22/2015	Thur	Killington/Pico	$42/31
1/23/2015	Fri	Killington/Pico	$42/31
1/24/2015	Sat	JayPeak/Burke	$42
1/25/2015	Sun	JayPeak/Burke	$42
1/26/2015	Mon	JayPeak/Burke	$36
1/27/2015	Tue	JayPeak/Burke	$36
1/28/2015	Wed	JayPeak/Burke	$36
1/29/2015	Thur	JayPeak/Burke	$36
1/30/2015	Fri	Mt Snow	$40
1/31/2015	Sat	Mt Snow	$50
2/01/2015	Sun	Okemo	$48
2/02/2015	Mon	Okemo	$42
2/04/2015	Wed	Stowe*	$44
2/05/2015	Thur	Stowe*	$44
2/06/2015	Fri	Killington/Pico	$42/31
2/07/2015	Sat	Killington/Pico	$47/40
2/08/2015	Sun	Killington/Pico	$47/40
2/09/2015	Mon	Loon/Waterville		$40
2/10/2015	Tue	Loon/Waterville		$40
2/11/2015	Wed	Loon/Waterville		$40
2/12/2015	Thur	Loon/Waterville		$40
2/13/2015	FriVD Loon/Waterville	$40
2/14/2014	Sat	Ragged	$49
2/15/2014	Sun	Ragged	$49
2/16/2015	MonPD	Ragged	$49
2/17/2015	Tue	Pico	$40
2/18/2015	Wed	Pico	$40
2/19/2015	Thur	Sunapee	$41
2/20/2015	Fri	Sunapee	$41
2/21/2015	Sat	Ragged	$49
2/22/2015	Sun	Stratton	$48
2/23/2015	Mon	Stratton	$42
2/24/2015	Tue	Stratton	$42
2/25/2015	Wed	Stratton	$42
2/26/2015	Thur	Sunapee	$37
2/27/2015	Fri	Sunapee	$37
2/28/2015	Sat	Mt Snow	$50
3/01/2015	Sun	Mt Snow	$48
3/02/2015	Mon	Mt Snow	$40
3/05/2015	Thur	Mt Snow	$39
3/06/2015	Fri	Okemo**	$**
3/07/2015	Sat	Okemo**	$**
3/08/2015	Sun	Okemo**	$**
3/09/2015	Mon	Killington	$42
3/10/2015	Tue	Killington	$42
3/11/2015	Wed	Killington	$42
3/12/2015	Thur	Sunapee	$37
3/13/2015	Fri	Sunapee	$37
3/14/2014	Sat	Sunapee	$39
3/15/2014	Sun	Stratton	$48
3/16/2015	Mon	Bolton Valley	$35
3/17/2015	Tue	Bolton Valley	$35
3/18/2015	Wed	Bolton Valley	$35
3/19/2015	Thur	Bolton Valley	$35
3/20/2015	Fri	Stowe*	$44
3/21/2015	Sat	Okemo	$44
3/22/2015	Sun	Okemo	$40
3/23/2015	Mon	Okemo	$40
3/26/2015	Thur	Sunapee	$37
3/27/2015	Fri	Sunapee	$37
3/28/2015	Sat	Mt Snow	$41
3/29/2015	Sun	Mt Snow	$36
3/30/2015	Mon	Mt Snow	$36
4/03/2015	Fri	Killington	$39
4/04/2015	Sat	Killington	$39
4/05/2015	Sun	Killington	$39
4/10/2015	Fri	Stratton	$42
4/11/2015	Sat	Stratton	$42
4/12/2015	Sun	Stratton	$42


----------



## Savemeasammy (Oct 3, 2014)

To clarify, dlague, the above dates/prices are discount days at those resorts for members of ANY ski club?


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 3, 2014)

Cool; thanks Steamboat and Dlague.  

I'm going to copy/paste that into Excel and modify it to my geographic needs and add to it as more dates are posted here.


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 4, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> Cool; thanks Steamboat and Dlague.
> 
> I'm going to copy/paste that into Excel and modify it to my geographic needs and add to it as more dates are posted here.


Hope you already copied the dates for Bellayre, Gore & Whiteface I posted since they aren't on that list & seemed to be the areas you were most interested in.

Don't think you'll find any more dates forthcoming. They're pretty much all set.

I'll add once again that list isn't all inclusive. I've already posted dates not on that list for VT. & the NY dates aren't on there either.

Me I'm just interested in a few days at Stowe (preferably weekdays).


----------



## john1200c (Oct 6, 2014)

Bruins have a skate and ski program.  If you buy a ticket for select games in Oct and Nov you get a pass for Loon.  Sun-Fri-blackout dates apply.  http://bruins.nhl.com/club/page.htm?id=38915


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 6, 2014)

http://www.windhammountain.com/groups-weddings/ski-club-card/


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 6, 2014)

john1200c said:


> Bruins have a skate and ski program.  If you buy a ticket for select games in Oct and Nov you get a pass for Loon.  Sun-Fri-blackout dates apply.  http://bruins.nhl.com/club/page.htm?id=38915



Man, Bruins tickets are expensive.


----------



## bobbutts (Oct 6, 2014)

Whaleback is on Amazon local.. It says 0 people bought the deal , so I am spamming it up for them here..
http://local.amazon.com/greater-manchester/B00NFRQWY8?cid=site_nav_breadcrumb&ref_=site_nav_breadcrumb



$39 ($80 value) for two adult lift tickets for weekdays
$69 ($140 value) for two adult lift tickets for weekdays plus ski or snowboard rental
$49 ($90 value) for two adult lift tickets for weekends
$89 ($150 value) for two adult lift tickets for weekends plus ski or snowboard rental


----------



## fahz (Oct 8, 2014)

The New York Capital District Ski Council has a bunch more days/places  on it.  Some that steamboat1 had posted previously.  So mountains don't  care what club as long as it is affiliated?
http://www.nycdsc.org/council-days.html



BenedictGomez said:


> Cool; thanks Steamboat and Dlague.
> 
> I'm going to copy/paste that into Excel and modify it to my geographic needs and add to it as more dates are posted here.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 9, 2014)

fahz said:


> *The New York Capital District Ski Council has a bunch more days/places  on it.*  Some that steamboat1 had posted previously.  So mountains don't  care what club as long as it is affiliated?
> http://www.nycdsc.org/council-days.html



I'll have to take your word for it.  I clicked on that link and became blinded.   Holy hades, does a blind person do their web page?


----------



## dlague (Oct 14, 2014)

Well - this is old news now, however, to be noted for next year.  

My wife bought us VIP Passes to the Boston Winter Film Festival - http://www.bostonwinterfilmfestival.com/.   I returned from travel and told me we are heading to Boston no questions asked.  When we got there we walked around Boston then headed over to the Aquarium IMAX theater and she said surprise we are going to watch ski/snowboard movies and we did from 7:30-11:30.  It was a very cool vibe.  Next time we will bring our own beverages though - via my wife's purse!

Where is the deal here?  Well the VIP Pass was $34 and it comes with a comp ticket to Sunday River, I got to watch 4 ski/snowboard flicks (Level 1 movie was the best).


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 14, 2014)

dlague said:


> Well - this is old news now, however, to be noted for next year.
> 
> My wife bought us VIP Passes to the Boston Winter Film Festival - http://www.bostonwinterfilmfestival.com/.   I returned from travel and told me we are heading to Boston no questions asked.  When we got there we walked around Boston then headed over to the Aquarium IMAX theater and she said surprise we are going to watch ski/snowboard movies and we did from 7:30-11:30.  It was a very cool vibe.  Next time we will bring our own beverages though - via my wife's purse!
> 
> Where is the deal here?  Well the VIP Pass was $34 and it comes with a comp ticket to Sunday River, I got to watch 4 ski/snowboard flicks (Level 1 movie was the best).


What's the walk up rate?


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 15, 2014)

dlague said:


> Well - this is old news now, however, to be noted for next year.
> 
> My wife bought us VIP Passes to the Boston Winter Film Festival - http://www.bostonwinterfilmfestival.com/.   I returned from travel and told me we are heading to Boston no questions asked.  When we got there we walked around Boston then headed over to the Aquarium IMAX theater and she said surprise we are going to watch ski/snowboard movies and we did from 7:30-11:30.  It was a very cool vibe.  Next time we will bring our own beverages though - via my wife's purse!
> 
> Where is the deal here?  Well the VIP Pass was $34 and it comes with a comp ticket to Sunday River, I got to watch 4 ski/snowboard flicks (Level 1 movie was the best).



Bummer that it has already passed. Surprised no one hear mentioned it before...


----------



## dlague (Oct 15, 2014)

Smellytele said:


> Bummer that it has already passed. Surprised no one hear mentioned it before...



It kind of snuck up on me!  Not my wife however!  If I was on FB more I may have noticed it because I liked SnowRider that actually more or less runs it every year!


.......


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 15, 2014)

http://www.picomountain.com/winter/tickets_and_passes/p_tickets

ps: just a reminder tomorrow is the last day to purchase K tickets. Also Killington Express Card prices increase.

http://www.killington.com/site/tickets/tickets_and_cards/K-Tickets


----------



## Rushski (Oct 15, 2014)

Does anyone know if Fox25 will be doing Ski Fridays again?


----------



## catherine (Oct 15, 2014)

Today is the last day for guaranteed lowest prices at Sunday River.  I got a two night stay, slopeside condo with two days of skiing for $188.


----------



## dlague (Oct 15, 2014)

catherine said:


> Today is the last day for guaranteed lowest prices at Sunday River.  I got a two night stay, slopeside condo with two days of skiing for $188.



Until the ski show!


----------



## catherine (Oct 15, 2014)

dlague said:


> Until the ski show!


Will it be cheaper there?  If so, Sunday River guarantees to match any price....


----------



## dlague (Oct 15, 2014)

catherine said:


> Will it be cheaper there?  If so, Sunday River guarantees to match any price....



Not sure - but Sugarloaf and SR have this whole setup with a boatload of sales people all focused on lodging!  They had good deals last year!


----------



## billski (Oct 15, 2014)

What New England areas are selling ticket packs with no blackout dates?
The ones that jump to mind are Magic and MRG.   Are there others?


----------



## yeggous (Oct 15, 2014)

billski said:


> What New England areas are selling ticket packs with no blackout dates?
> The ones that jump to mind are Magic and MRG.   Are there others?



Blackout dates are a Vermont thing. Most NH and Maine mountains do not have blackout dates on their vouchers.


----------



## dlague (Oct 15, 2014)

Last chances for K Tickets - http://www.killington.com/site/tickets/tickets_and_cards/K-Tickets

Buy 7 get 8th free average cost per visit ~$53.

Almost considered it but overall a little too much!  But for those of you that like Killington @ $53 with no blackout dates, then this is perfect.


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 15, 2014)

billski said:


> What New England areas are selling ticket packs with no blackout dates?
> The ones that jump to mind are Magic and MRG.   Are there others?


Two that come to mind are Killington K tickets (tomorrows the last day to purchase, see my post on previous page) & the Sugarbush Quad Packs.

oops see post above for K tickets.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 15, 2014)

yeggous said:


> *Blackout dates are a Vermont thing. Most NH and Maine mountains do not have blackout dates on their vouchers*.



Really?  Wow, that's great.  Score one for NH and ME.


----------



## catherine (Oct 15, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> Two that come to mind are Killington K tickets (tomorrows the last day to purchase, see my post on previous page) & the Sugarbush Quad Packs.
> 
> oops see post above for K tickets.



The K Tickets for midweek are $41 - they do have blackout dates but a good deal


----------



## mbedle (Oct 15, 2014)

Okemo has a ticket pack onsale till the end of October.


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 15, 2014)

catherine said:


> The K Tickets for midweek are $41 - they do have blackout dates but a good deal


Yes they are. You'd need at least a dozen days on a midweek season pass to beat that price (same blackouts).


----------



## dlague (Oct 16, 2014)

mbedle said:


> Okemo has a ticket pack onsale till the end of October.



$199 not worth it!  Sugarbush 4 pak $219 - a little better but not worth it IMO  Magic's at $139 3 pak is not too bad however I would not get that either.


----------



## manhattanskier (Oct 16, 2014)

catherine said:


> The K Tickets for midweek are $41 - they do have blackout dates but a good deal



LAST DAY for K tickets! http://www.killington.com/site/tickets/tickets_and_cards/K-Tickets

Reminder today is the LAST day to get these $41 tickets Midweek Tickets. If you can ski midweek do not forget about these GREAT deals at Pico.

Midweek Specials All Season Long
Pico Mountain celebrates 76 years of great turns and snowy glades with Midweek Specials for all walks of life, all season long (excluding peak periods*).

Mondays are for the 50+ Crowd
Morning Social including hot beverages and continental breakfast
$24 lift ticket
$24 rental equipment
$24 AM or PM group lesson
Thursdays are for Ladies
$24 lift ticket
$24 rental equipment
$24 AM or PM group lesson
$24 half-day childcare or kids' lessons

Fridays are for the Guys
$24 lift ticket
$24 rental equipment
$24 half-day childcare or kids' lessons
$24 AM or PM group lesson, including Free Heel Friday lesson**
**Free Heel Friday Group Lessons requires a minimum of two participants. Please pre-book the Free Heel Friday special lesson offer by calling 866-233-1195.


----------



## dlague (Oct 16, 2014)

manhattanskier said:


> LAST DAY for K tickets! http://www.killington.com/site/tickets/tickets_and_cards/K-Tickets
> 
> Reminder today is the LAST day to get these $41 tickets Midweek Tickets. If you can ski midweek do not forget about these GREAT deals at Pico.
> 
> ...



Always wondered why they split the husbands and wives on to two different days.  My guess the couples will pay full price for at least two lift tickets on those days based on gender.

If you are going to copy from Pico's website, there is yet another deal VT and NH residents can ski a full day for $29 midweek!


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 16, 2014)

dlague said:


> If you are going to copy from Pico's website, there is yet another deal VT and NH residents can ski a full day for $29 midweek!



He only cares about NYer's.


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 16, 2014)

Transgenders can get the deal & ski Thurs. (girls day), Fri. (guys day) & if they're over 50 Mon. too. Excluding Peak Periods of course.


----------



## skifree (Oct 18, 2014)

www.myjumponit.com
middlebury snow bowl $17.50 midweek


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 18, 2014)

http://www.njssc.org/wp-content/uploads/2015SundayRiver1.pdf


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 18, 2014)

http://www.njssc.org/wp-content/uploads/2015Stowe1.pdf


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 18, 2014)

If it hasn't been mentioned already, the Vertical Value Card for Attitash/Wildcat is only $50 before November 12th.  That includes a one day lift ticket. 

http://skiwildcat.com/vertical-value-card.html


----------



## prsboogie (Oct 18, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> If it hasn't been mentioned already, the Vertical Value Card for Attitash/Wildcat is only $50 before November 12th.  That includes a one day lift ticket.
> 
> http://skiwildcat.com/vertical-value-card.html



And Crotched too!!


----------



## dlague (Oct 19, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> If it hasn't been mentioned already, the Vertical Value Card for Attitash/Wildcat is only $50 before November 12th.  That includes a one day lift ticket.
> 
> http://skiwildcat.com/vertical-value-card.html



I struggle with the value of those cards - I think if you can ski mid week they are great.  But I can do much better than 25% off on weekends.  At least in this case the free lift ticket up front makes it more enticing.  Unlike Kilington's where you have to use a certain number of times to get a free lift ticket.


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 19, 2014)

The real value comes with early or late season pricing and with Sunday afternoon tickets.   Depending on what I'm doing on Saturday evenings, I may not want to get up at 6AM to make the trek up to North Conway.  The value card gets me on the hill for $22.50 for the afternoon.  Early or late in the year, when they're charging say $50 on the weekends, you can get on the hill for $37.50.

and, I've got a couple of floating holidays I can use on short notice this winter.  I'll take 50% off for a midweek powder day


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 19, 2014)

dlague said:


> I struggle with the value of those cards - I think if you can ski mid week they are great.  But I can do much better than 25% off on weekends.  At least in this case the free lift ticket up front makes it more enticing.  Unlike Kilington's where you have to use a certain number of times to get a free lift ticket.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


Hunter mountains Big Lift card works basically the same way with midweek, weekend & holiday discounts. They also offer the one free day up front if purchased early. Hunter takes it one step further though offering either one, two or three days free up front depending on price. For a person planning to use the card strictly on weekends & holidays it may pay for them to purchase the card with the three free days up front then use the discount for any additional days they plan to ski.

http://www.huntermtn.com/winter/passes/big-lift-card/

edit: plus you can get the same discount for a friend for one day.


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 19, 2014)

Middlebury Snowbowl midweek for $17.50 per day: http://myjumponit.com/engine/Splash...&contestid=125848&productid=13037323&p=12&p=2


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## dlague (Oct 19, 2014)

thetrailboss said:


> Middlebury Snowbowl midweek for $17.50 per day: http://myjumponit.com/engine/Splash...&contestid=125848&productid=13037323&p=12&p=2
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



Late to the party - that was mentioned yesterday by skifree.


.......


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 19, 2014)

thetrailboss said:


> Middlebury Snowbowl midweek for $17.50 per day: http://myjumponit.com/engine/Splash...&contestid=125848&productid=13037323&p=12&p=2


Such a deal. Is there a time limit on purchasing this?

Middlebury sits smack tab in the middle of the central Vt. snow belt.

Wouldn't be a bad choice on a pow day.

Not that it's a bad choice any other day either.


----------



## rocojerry (Oct 20, 2014)

Killington early season Buy-One-Get-One BOGO 2-for-1

http://www.killington.com/site/2for1/2for1-skimag

get your 2 for 1 Killington lift tickets. Valid through 12/14/14 (excluding 11/28-29).

Thanks Google and Killington, i knew you'd come through...


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 20, 2014)

rocojerry said:


> Killington early season Buy-One-Get-One BOGO 2-for-1
> 
> http://www.killington.com/site/2for1/2for1-skimag
> 
> ...


This was posted in this thread almost two months ago. Thanks for reposting though for those that might not have seen it the first time.


----------



## rocojerry (Oct 20, 2014)

*Killington, 25-50% off one day.*



steamboat1 said:


> This was posted in this thread almost two months ago. Thanks for reposting though for those that might not have seen it the first time.



Maybe this one is buried further in this thread too, but the next one Google found for me:

http://www.killington.com/site/2for1/killingtonleaseadult50_25

_Here is your voucher to Killington Resort good for one discounted adult 1-day lift ticket. Receive 50% off a midweek or 25% off a weekend/peak day lift ticket. Peak Periods: 11/27-30/14, 12/24/14-1/4/15, 1/17-19/15, 2/14-20/15. Voucher must be presented at ticket window upon arrival._
_Offer cannot be used in conjunction with any other discount._
_Valid through 03/31/2015._


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 20, 2014)

rocojerry said:


> Maybe this one is buried further in this thread too, but the next one Google found for me:
> 
> http://www.killington.com/site/2for1/killingtonleaseadult50_25
> 
> ...


----------



## dlague (Oct 20, 2014)

rocojerry said:


> Maybe this one is buried further in this thread too, but the next one Google found for me:
> 
> http://www.killington.com/site/2for1/killingtonleaseadult50_25
> 
> ...



Got mine times three.


.......


----------



## prsboogie (Oct 20, 2014)




----------



## xwhaler (Oct 21, 2014)

RSNE Wknd Tour Dates are posted
http://www.rideandskine.com/Weekend_Tour.html


----------



## billski (Oct 22, 2014)

Well, it's not the skiing, but it's a beni you get when you buy snows...

Buy 4 Bridgestone Blizzak tires from October 15 – November 30 and if you guess the correct temp when the puck drops[SUP]†[/SUP]at the 2015 Bridgestone NHL Winter Classic[SUP]®[/SUP], we’ll reimburse you for the cost of the tires! (Up to $720 on a Bridgestone Visa[SUP]®[/SUP] Prepaid Card[SUP]*[/SUP])


----------



## catherine (Oct 22, 2014)

dlague said:


> Got mine times three.
> 
> 
> .......



Thanks for the heads up.  Got two, one for me and one for my son.  Looking forward to my first trip to Killington.


----------



## billski (Oct 23, 2014)

This thread seems to now be focused on tickets and passes.    Since we're talking about cheap, let's talk about good deals on gear.  Level9.com and Backcountry.com are both having clearance sales on last year's gear.  I have no idea if the deals are good, but some seem to be.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 23, 2014)

billski said:


> *This thread seems to now be focused on tickets and passes.    Since we're talking about cheap, let's talk about good deals on gear.*  Level9.com and Backcountry.com are both having clearance sales on last year's gear.  I have no idea if the deals are good, but some seem to be.



We talk about deals on gear in the Gear forum all the time.   Pay a visit sometime!


----------



## moresnow (Oct 23, 2014)

billski said:


> This thread seems to now be focused on tickets and passes.    Since we're talking about cheap, let's talk about good deals on gear.  Level9.com and Backcountry.com are both having clearance sales on last year's gear.  I have no idea if the deals are good, but some seem to be.





BenedictGomez said:


> We talk about deals on gear in the Gear forum all the time.   Pay a visit sometime!



Here you go:
http://www.forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?t=132144


----------



## Dave157 (Oct 24, 2014)

Putting in a plug for Vermont Travel Club Card. It costs $49 for an individual and card holders get discounts at 11 Vermont resorts plus Sunday River. (Stowe, Sugarbush, Okemo, Stratton, Killington, Mount Snow, Burke, Jay, Bolton, Pico and Smuggs) Stowe for example is $68 Adult day pass (save $41) good any day and no blackouts. The deal is different at each resort but I think its safe to say that the card pays for itself in the second or third use. http://www.vermonttravelclub.com/


----------



## reefer (Oct 24, 2014)

I may have to try this Crotched Mountain place out this year. This may be the first senior discount I ever use - Monday is $29.00 for 55+! Tuesday is $29.00 for everyone!


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 24, 2014)

reefer said:


> I may have to try this Crotched Mountain place out this year. This may be the first senior discount I ever use - Monday is $29.00 for 55+! Tuesday is $29.00 for everyone!


Pico is $24 on Monday's for 50+

Thurs. ladies & Fri. men for $24


----------



## Tin (Oct 24, 2014)

reefer said:


> I may have to try this Crotched Mountain place out this year. This may be the first senior discount I ever use - Monday is $29.00 for 55+! Tuesday is $29.00 for everyone!



Be sure to, some of the best trees and side country in NH.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Oct 24, 2014)

http://www.mountsunapee.com/mtsunapeewinter/rates/specialdeals/3-for-all.asp

3 unrestricted Mt. Sunapee tickets for $159.  Expires 10/31.  Sunapee is one of those places where it is hard to find a deal...


----------



## dlague (Oct 24, 2014)

Dave157 said:


> Putting in a plug for Vermont Travel Club Card. It costs $49 for an individual and card holders get discounts at 11 Vermont resorts plus Sunday River. (Stowe, Sugarbush, Okemo, Stratton, Killington, Mount Snow, Burke, Jay, Bolton, Pico and Smuggs) Stowe for example is $68 Adult day pass (save $41) good any day and no blackouts. The deal is different at each resort but I think its safe to say that the card pays for itself in the second or third use. http://www.vermonttravelclub.com/



If you dollar cost average it and the end result is paying more than $50 than IMO it is not worth it.  Then again I only ski stowe one or twice and there are much better deals than that. - VT Ski 3/5 Pass and Ski Club days are a couple.  Basically The Ride and Ski Card, VT Ski 3/5 Pass, Ski Club Days, as well as a few other deals all allow you to ski for less than $50 and most cases less than $40.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Oct 24, 2014)

^If I could cherry-pick days at a place like Stowe for $50, I would be happy to.  Some places are not worth a valuable ski day, even for a "deal".  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 24, 2014)

dlague said:


> and most cases less than $40.


I don't know of any deals for Stowe less than $40. Please elaborate.

Ski club days are $44 & the VT. 5 pass is $41, VT. 3 pass $43.33333333333333333333..


----------



## dlague (Oct 24, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> I don't know of any deals for Stowe less than $40. Please elaborate.
> 
> Ski club days are $44 & the VT. 5 pass is $41, VT. 3 pass $43.33333333333333333333..



I was not being very clear, that particular part of the comment was not aimed at Stowe that was aimed at other resorts on the list of places.  For example, The Ride and Ski Card (RSNE) 2 fer at Jay Peak and Pico Sun-Fri or Mountain Sports Club 2 fer Sun-Friday at Jay Peak as well.

the VT. 5 pass is $41 - that is the best Stowe deal you will find without spending $1719!

The point is there are better deals out there than the Vermont Travel Card.  That being said, if your goal is to not be limited to specific days or a single day and you would like to ski Stowe multiple times during the season - the Vermont Travel card works well.  In fact, if you want to ski there often but < 25 days per year, you are better off using the that card than buying a season pass!  

Actually quite mind boggling that you ski Stowe 25 times with their season pass and your average cost is still $68.


----------



## reefer (Oct 24, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> Pico is $24 on Monday's for 50+
> 
> Thurs. ladies & Fri. men for $24



Nice! Thanks.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 24, 2014)

dlague said:


> Actually *quite mind boggling that you ski Stowe 25 times with their season pass and your average cost is still $68*.



I'd love to know what percentage of Stowe's skiers with season passes dont even hit 25 days.  Does seem crazy.


----------



## trackbiker (Oct 24, 2014)

WNEP card now on sale.
Well here's one that went south compared to previous years. It used to include Gore and Greek Peak. Now it doesn't but is still the same price, $129.00. I likely would have bought it if it still had either but the ski areas on this card are so spread out and smaller mountains that no one is going to ski more than 4 of them and most only three. I know of at least 6 people who bought it in the past who will not be buying it this year.
http://wnep.nimbledeals.com/deal/moosic/wnep-ski-card-2014-2015

I hope that Gore not being on this card is not a sign that it will not be on the Fox44 card this year.


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 25, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> I'd love to know what percentage of Stowe's skiers with season passes dont even hit 25 days.  Does seem crazy.


I'm willing to bet those who don't don't really care.


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 25, 2014)

Ski club members should be receiving pricing for prepurchase discount vouchers soon if they haven't already. I haven't bought any in years but I know a lot of people do purchase these. Not the best of deals but they do save you some coin & can be used anytime. Cheapest on our list is Bromley @ $52 & the most expensive is Okemo @ $68 (Stowe is $66). Be careful not to purchase more than you think you'll use because most areas only take a small percentage for return if not used. Most only accept 20% for return but Sugarbush will only accept 10%.


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 26, 2014)

VT. Passes showed up in the mail yesterday....


----------



## catsup948 (Oct 27, 2014)

Fox 44 cards on sale right now!


----------



## xwhaler (Oct 27, 2014)

catsup948 said:


> Fox 44 cards on sale right now!



Got mine abt 4am!  Wasnt gonna miss this


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 27, 2014)

catsup948 said:


> Fox 44 cards on sale right now!



Whiteface and Bolton are new to it this year (I think anyway). Got mine


----------



## xwhaler (Oct 27, 2014)

Folks better jump on this quick...only 270 remaining (they started with 350 when sale went live at Midnight)


----------



## Savemeasammy (Oct 27, 2014)

xwhaler said:


> Folks better jump on this quick...only 270 remaining (they started with 350 when sale went live at Midnight)



How does it work?  Is it a card, or a bunch of vouchers?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xwhaler (Oct 27, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> How does it work?  Is it a card, or a bunch of vouchers?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Card that shows the logos of each mtn. Bring to any ticket window and they initial/hole punch on the card then hand you a lift ticket.
Even if you think you will only use 4 or 5 days I think its a great deal. Last yr I got 5 days out of it and was very happy.


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 27, 2014)

xwhaler said:


> Card that shows the logos of each mtn. Bring to any ticket window and they initial/hole punch on the card then hand you a lift ticket.
> Even if you think you will only use 4 or 5 days I think its a great deal. Last yr I got 5 days out of it and was very happy.



MAke sure it doesn't get wet. I ruined one a few years ago after only 1 use


----------



## trackbiker (Oct 27, 2014)

catsup948 said:


> Fox 44 cards on sale right now!



Thanks for the tip.
Price went up a little. Plus I don't remember the shipping being that high. But with the addition of Whiteface and Bolton, still a great deal.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 27, 2014)

trackbiker said:


> *Price went up a little. Plus I don't remember the shipping being that high.* But with the addition of Whiteface and Bolton, still a great deal.



I can only use it 4 times, Whiteface, Gore, Jay, Smuggs, so that's $37/day.  Not bad, not amazing.  Are these transferable?  In other words, could I use it at the above 4 and then trade it to someone in NH for Cannon etc... who might be sitting on a Jay or Smuggs voucher?


----------



## trackbiker (Oct 27, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> I can only use it 4 times, Whiteface, Gore, Jay, Smuggs, so that's $37/day.  Not bad, not amazing.  Are these transferable?  In other words, could I use it at the above 4 and then trade it to someone in NH for Cannon etc... who might be sitting on a Jay or Smuggs voucher?



The card does not have a name on it and does not say, "Not transferable."


----------



## xwhaler (Oct 27, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> I can only use it 4 times, Whiteface, Gore, Jay, Smuggs, so that's $37/day.  Not bad, not amazing.  Are these transferable?  In other words, could I use it at the above 4 and then trade it to someone in NH for Cannon etc... who might be sitting on a Jay or Smuggs voucher?



Sent you a PM


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 27, 2014)

trackbiker said:


> *The card does not have a name on it *and does not say, "Not transferable."





xwhaler said:


> *Sent you a PM*



Cool.  Thanks for the info guys.  Now I just have to make some calculations to ensure I dont already have TOO MANY vouchers as is, and the WM movie isnt even here yet!

EDIT:  Though given the velocity these things seem to be moving at it doesn't appear you have much time to dawdle.  I think I'll pull the trigger.   As they say in the investing world, limited downside & significant upside.


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 27, 2014)

We should start a thread just to see who is using what when so we can share these cards...
I will be using WHiteface (weekend of 3/13), Cannon (anytime), Burke (not sure when), Jay(not sure when), MRG(not sure when) and maybe more if no one wants what is left. The real issue is that when they will be used. 
May use Middlebury, S6 
Will not use Smuggs, Titus, Owls head, Bolton and Gore


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 27, 2014)

Glad I checked this thread.  When I emailed Fox last month they said the cards would go on sale November 1st.   I would have missed it.   Only about 185 cards left.  I'm guessing that sells out today.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 27, 2014)

Smellytele said:


> We should start a thread just to see who is using what when so we can share these cards...



I did that last year and it was a great success (at least for me, lol).  I'll start that thread again once we get closer to the season.  The thread doesnt get much traffic most of the season, but then the trades picked up greatly in March as people are sitting on things they know they wont use and trade for lift tickets closer to home.  Worked out a few great trades last year and got free ski days for things I wouldnt have been able to use (and the trade partner likewise).


----------



## dlague (Oct 27, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> I can only use it 4 times, Whiteface, Gore, Jay, Smuggs, so that's $37/day.  Not bad, not amazing.  Are these transferable?  In other words, could I use it at the above 4 and then trade it to someone in NH for Cannon etc... who might be sitting on a Jay or Smuggs voucher?



We used it 7 times last year which was awesome.  As someone noted earlier the shipping cost is odd!  We buy three which would all be in the same envelope and still charge 3 times shipping.  The shipping alone will increase my dollar cost average by 50 cents - I know, no biggie.  In the end we opted not to go with it.  With a season pass at Cannon and getting into voucher overload the ~$441 for 3 cards seems a bit too much this year.  If we did not have the season pass then it was going to be a no brainer since we easily can get to most of them.

We would have gone to Jay Peak, Burke, Bolton, Smuggs, WF, MRG and maybe S6, Owls Head if we had the card - oh well!  Still have not skied WF or MRG yet so that was the draw for me.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 27, 2014)

dlague said:


> *As someone noted earlier the shipping cost is odd!* * We buy three which would all be in the same envelope and still charge 3 times shipping.*



  The mountains will certainly notice that, so I'd expect this card to cost more next year.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Oct 27, 2014)

Smellytele said:


> Will not use Smuggs, Titus, Owls head, Bolton and Gore



Keep me in mind.   I'm getting cards for me and my wife.  Not sure about reciprocation yet...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMadWorld (Oct 27, 2014)

Got my card....so who's going to give me a tour of Gore???


----------



## VTKilarney (Oct 27, 2014)

I haven't been following this thread, so forgive me if this has already been posted.

For my two boys, we just did a season ski lease for $99.  This includes skis, boots, and poles.

The lease included the following:
1) A free unrestricted junior season pass to Bretton Woods; and
2) A coupon book with coupons for a free youth ticket with the purchase of an adult ticket at about 23 different ski areas.  

Even if your child doesn't need the skis this is a pretty appealing offer.


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 27, 2014)

VTKilarney said:


> I haven't been following this thread, so forgive me if this has already been posted.
> 
> For my two boys, we just did a season ski lease for $99.  This includes skis, boots, and poles.
> 
> ...



where did you lease from?


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 27, 2014)

VTKilarney said:


> *Even if your child doesn't need the skis this is a pretty appealing offer*.



Even I draw the SOTC line at, _"Subletting skis to children"_.


----------



## SteveInCT (Oct 27, 2014)

catsup948 said:


> Fox 44 cards on sale right now!



Is there a link? I can't find it!


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 27, 2014)

SteveInCT said:


> Is there a link? I can't find it!



http://www.mychamplainvalley.com/good-deals/cards


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 27, 2014)

xwhaler said:


> Folks better jump on this quick...only 270 remaining (*they started with 350 when sale went live at Midnight*)



Do you call them to find out when the deal drops?

Only 133 left now, so 62% has sold in just over 11 hours.


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 27, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> Do you call them to find out when the deal drops?
> 
> Only 133 left now, so 62% has sold in just over 11 hours.



If he is like me he was just checking everyday...


----------



## xwhaler (Oct 27, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> Do you call them to find out when the deal drops?
> 
> Only 133 left now, so 62% has sold in just over 11 hours.



I knew of the deal about a week ago when I located the site on my own so knew exact start time and how many were available---for my own selfish reasons I kept it to myself until after I bought.


----------



## SteveInCT (Oct 27, 2014)

Smellytele said:


> http://www.mychamplainvalley.com/good-deals/cards



Thank you!!


----------



## VTKilarney (Oct 27, 2014)

Smellytele said:


> where did you lease from?


Golf and Ski Warehouse in West Lebanon.  There is a store in Nashua that offers the Bretton Woods pass, and one in North Conway.  There are also a couple in Massachusetts.  There may be a couple of more that I am not aware of.  I am not sure which stores offer the buy-one-get-one coupon book.

Golf and Ski Warehouse had better terms than some of the other shops.  No deposit, and a generous return-by-date.  One shop I looked at wanted the skis back by mid-March.  Golf and Ski Warehouse is officially April 15th, but if the season is like it was last year he said that they had no problem extending the date by a couple of weeks.

Rogers Ski and Sport has not gotten on the junior-lease bandwagon, and I really can't understand why.  They have a credit if you exchange junior equipment, but it's not nearly as appealing to me - especially since you can exchange leased equipment if anything breaks or if your child outgrows anything.  My son had a real growth spurt last year and I am very thankful that we were able to swap out his equipment for a bigger size with no questions asked.


----------



## dlague (Oct 27, 2014)

Here is another deal that might work for some of you!  Breathe NH Fun Pass - http://www.breathenh.org/funpass

I think this deal is OK IMO almost like a 2 fer, but the $36 up front cost limits it usefulness.  But if used enough could be worth it.

Listed below are the coupon values with the pass - generally set up as child free with full paying adult.

Attitash Mountain Resort Coupon- $50.00

Black Mountain Ski Area Coupon - $55.00

Cannon Mountain Coupon - $52.00

Cranmore Mountain Coupon -up to $64.00

Gunstock Mountain Coupon - up to $53.00

Loon Mountain Coupon - $63.00 

Lost Valley Ski Coupon - $35.00

Mount Sunapee Coupon - $54.00

Pats Peak Ski Area Coupon - $46.00

Ragged Mountain Coupon - up to $49.00

Waterville Valley Ski Resort - up to $55.00

Wildcat Mountain Coupon - $50.00


----------



## prsboogie (Oct 27, 2014)

dlague said:


> Here is another deal that might work for some of you!  Breathe NH Fun Pass - http://www.breathenh.org/funpass
> 
> I think this deal is OK IMO almost like a 2 fer, but the $36 up front cost limits it usefulness.  But if used enough could be worth it.
> 
> ...





Just picked this up, its a great deal for all the other savings throughout the year, the skiing is a bonus. I have an 8 and 6 yo so we do lots of the places that are listed.


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 27, 2014)

Noticed that the K etix (adult and youth) are posted on their sites. It also shows what the walk up rate is on any given day for those. Helps with early season planning - well it does for me.


----------



## prsboogie (Oct 27, 2014)

I lease from The Ski House in Somerset Ma and we get the Bretton Woods passes but not the coupon book. I wish they offered that too but beggars and all!!


----------



## Abubob (Oct 27, 2014)

dlague said:


> Here is another deal that might work for some of you!  Breathe NH Fun Pass - http://www.breathenh.org/funpass
> 
> I think this deal is OK IMO almost like a 2 fer, but the $36 up front cost limits it usefulness.  But if used enough could be worth it.
> 
> ...



This seems a bit confusing to me. Looking at this list it looks like you get a coupon for a lift ticket at that price but if you read the details it's more like buy one ADULT ticket at FULL price get a discounted CHILDREN's ticket. Am I reading that right?


----------



## dlague (Oct 27, 2014)

Smellytele said:


> Noticed that the K etix (adult and youth) are posted on their sites. It also shows what the walk up rate is on any given day for those. Helps with early season planning - well it does for me.



Funny because they state the window are on day one to be - Window: $64.  I have never seen that - I guarantee they will start the window rate at $39.  That is what it was last year.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 27, 2014)

Last year must have been an exception.  Most years they start at $59.  It's always $20-30 higher window rate than Sunday River for the first couple of weeks.  We've had the discussion in the forums many times.  

K has the higher rate, but no one ends up paying it because of the flood of twofer coupons out there.


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 28, 2014)

Smellytele said:


> http://www.mychamplainvalley.com/good-deals/cards



42 left as of this AM


----------



## mattchuck2 (Oct 28, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Got my card....so who's going to give me a tour of Gore???



I will. You will see places like these:


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 28, 2014)

Smellytele said:


> *42 left as of this AM*



Am I misremembering, or didn't these sell out lickety-split on the first day last year?



mattchuck2 said:


> I will. *You will see places like these:*



Most underrated woods skiing that I know of.


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 28, 2014)

21 left


----------



## dlague (Oct 28, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> Am I misremembering, or didn't these sell out lickety-split on the first day last year?
> 
> Most underrated woods skiing that I know of.



They did seem to sell out fast last year.  Maybe too spread out for some?

I know we really wanted to ski Gore using this last year but never made it (3.5 hours away), we also missed out on MRG of all places (snowboarding son).  It was even more attractive this year with Whiteface and Bolton Valley being added, but we opted to skip it this year.  Gore is still on our hit list though, someday.


----------



## Cornhead (Oct 28, 2014)

Only 15 Fox cards left, I'm passing on it this year, saving my money to go West, but I'm still tempted. This is the best deal out there for quality/price/variety  IMHO. Hurry and snatch one if you can! Better yet get two. Hope gas prices continue to drop, I foresee many $15 powder days at Snow Ridge for me this year.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## St. Bear (Oct 28, 2014)

I'm passing this year too.  I let a few vouchers expire last year.  Better to underbuy than overbuy.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 28, 2014)

St. Bear said:


> Better to underbuy than overbuy.



That's about where I'm at now too.  With this Fox44 card, plus the upcoming WM film, plus everything else I've bought, my SOTC efforts are CLOSED for business.  Not bad for October 28th*.    

*Though I'd be lying if I said I wouldnt buy a DECENTE passport if the price was right!


----------



## xwhaler (Oct 28, 2014)

I'm done as well having accumulated the following (just counting the actual vouchers not 2fers)
-RSNE voucher
-Mtn Sports Club (Black NH anytime, Whaleback anytime)
-Warren Miller Movie x2 (Gunstock night pass, Sugarbush Midweek (2), Peaks anytime, Cranmore Jan 9 voucher x2 (their $9 day), Pats Peak midweek
-NH Fisher Cats 2015 Mini Pack (includes a Pats Sun-Fri voucher)
-Fox 44 card


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 28, 2014)

Sold out.  Amazing how they just BLEW through those remaining passes so quickly.  Really a case study in buyer behaviour.


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 28, 2014)

I'm done too. My short list.

K midweek season pass (got the cost down to under $14 a day last season)
2 VT. 3 passes
Ski Club Appreciation Days (no prepurchase required).


----------



## dlague (Oct 28, 2014)

Went light on the deals

The Ride and Ski Card (Saturdays and a few Pico or Jay Peak Sundays)
Ski VT 3 Pass
K-ton Early season 2 fers and regular season 50% off vouchers
Warren Miller vouchers - Sugarbush mid week 2 fer, Gunstock, Smuggs
Boston Winter Film Festival - Sunday River
MRG - Roll Back The Clock Day
Gunstock Night Skiing 2 fer Tuesdays
Cannon Season Pass


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 28, 2014)

Now the Foxx44 links show "2" left = Somebodies credit card's a bit overextended.

http://wfff.halfoffdeals.com/index.php?index_type=promo-detail&h=5836947


----------



## bigbog (Oct 28, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> Pico is $24 on Monday's for 50+
> Thurs. ladies & Fri. men for $24



That is great stuff....  

Boyne @Sugarloaf is ??(was $39 on StateResident Wednesdays..not shown as yet)...and has no designated age levels except @65+...but caters to college students by charging hardly anything.  Upping their $39 State Resident Wednesdays wouldn't surprise me a bit.   They have no respect for the non-condo_owner skier.  Hope they surprise me...


----------



## jaytrem (Oct 28, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> Now the Foxx44 links show "2" left = Somebodies credit card's a bit overextended.
> 
> http://wfff.halfoffdeals.com/index.php?index_type=promo-detail&h=5836947



I just grabbed two, been on the fence, but decided to go for it.  It's such a great deal, but I've been to most of those places and was tempted to try some new places instead.  Anyway, let's see if they come back.


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 28, 2014)

bigbog said:


> That is great stuff....


In addition rentals or am/pm lessons are $24 on those days for those who qualify.

They also offer a Sun. afternoon ticket for $39


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 28, 2014)

jaytrem said:


> *I just grabbed two, been on the fence, but decided to go for it.*  It's such a great deal, but *I've been to most of those places and was tempted to try some new places instead.  *Anyway, let's see if they come back.



Hah!  That's primarily why I posted that, on the off chance someone who posts here was late to the party.

Even if you only use it 4 times it's $37/day, which isnt bad on a Saturday.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Oct 28, 2014)

mattchuck2 said:


> I will. You will see places like these:
> 
> View attachment 14136
> 
> ...



I want in on this tour.


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Dave157 (Oct 28, 2014)

You can get a nice variety of deals with Vermont Travel Club's card. It costs $49 and get you a variety of deals at Stowe, Sugarbush, Killington, Pico, Stratton, Okemo, Smuggs, Jay Peak, Burke, and Sunday River. For instance, the deal at Stowe is $41 off window. That pays for itself pretty quickly. http://goo.gl/10EsdL


----------



## St. Bear (Oct 28, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> I want in on this tour.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app



I'm a big fan of Gore.
http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php/119638-Gore-Mountain-3-9?highlight=


----------



## mattchuck2 (Oct 28, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> I want in on this tour.



You're in if you want. Let me know when you guys are coming up. I suggest Late February or March if you want full access to all the trees. We've been skiing deep glades in December before, but we need a good snow year for that to happen.


----------



## jaytrem (Oct 28, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> Hah! That's primarily why I posted that, on the off chance someone who posts here was late to the party.
> 
> Even if you only use it 4 times it's $37/day, which isnt bad on a Saturday.



Yeah I figured your post was an omen that I should buy em.  So thanks for posting.  I figure I'll use 7-9 of them.  But those are days I could have used to hit some places I haven't been to yet...

Black NH and ME, Cranmore, Mt Abram, Shawnee ME, Dartmouth, etc.

Middlebury and Suicide Six would be new to me.


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 28, 2014)

jaytrem said:


> Yeah I figured your post was an omen that I should buy em.  So thanks for posting.  I figure I'll use 7-9 of them.  But those are days I could have used to hit some places I haven't been to yet...
> 
> Black NH and ME, Cranmore, Mt Abram, Shawnee ME, Dartmouth, etc.
> 
> Middlebury and Suicide Six would be new to me.



Yes those 2 will be new to me as well.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Oct 28, 2014)

mattchuck2 said:


> You're in if you want. Let me know when you guys are coming up. I suggest Late February or March if you want full access to all the trees. We've been skiing deep glades in December before, but we need a good snow year for that to happen.



That's what we were planning. We were going to make it a weekend and hit up Gore and Whiteface. Looks like fun to me though!


----------



## jaytrem (Oct 28, 2014)

If anybody is going to Lake Louise, Castle, Revelstoke, Panorama or Schwietzer, there is this card...

https://www.skilouise.com/louise_cards.php

1st, 4th and 7th ski days are free.  And you can get 2 cards on ebay right now for $50 total....

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lake-Louise...294?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item418959fcf6


----------



## dlague (Oct 28, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> Hah!  That's primarily why I posted that, on the off chance someone who posts here was late to the party.
> 
> Even if you only use it 4 times it's $37/day, which isnt bad on a Saturday.



It is actually the best deal out there for the most part!  I struggled with it knowing how good it is and in the end did not get it.  I have good options already.


.......


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 28, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> We were going to make it a weekend and hit up Gore and Whiteface.



Have you never skied either?


----------



## prsboogie (Oct 28, 2014)

Do they have a fox 44 style card for the NH hills?


----------



## yeggous (Oct 28, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> Ski club members should be receiving pricing for prepurchase discount vouchers soon if they haven't already. I haven't bought any in years but I know a lot of people do purchase these. Not the best of deals but they do save you some coin & can be used anytime. Cheapest on our list is Bromley @ $52 & the most expensive is Okemo @ $68 (Stowe is $66). Be careful not to purchase more than you think you'll use because most areas only take a small percentage for return if not used. Most only accept 20% for return but Sugarbush will only accept 10%.



Cheapest (of the Vermont tickets) at my club are Middlebury and Suicide Six are $5. Most expensive are Okemo, Stowe, Stratton, Mt Snow, Sugarbush, Killington at $48. New Hampshire and Maine are more but have no blackout dates. We have a Jay Peak trip December 16-21 for $440 that includes 5 nights lodging, 6 days in the water park, and an unlimited season pass to Jay. 5 group lessons are an additional $50.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 29, 2014)

yeggous said:


> Cheapest (of the Vermont tickets) at my club are Middlebury and Suicide Six are $5. Most expensive are Okemo, Stowe, Stratton, Mt Snow, Sugarbush, Killington at $48. New Hampshire and Maine are more but have no blackout dates. We have a Jay Peak trip December 16-21 for $440 that includes 5 nights lodging, 6 days in the water park, and an unlimited season pass to Jay. 5 group lessons are an additional $50.


And your club is?


----------



## xwhaler (Oct 29, 2014)

*Bolton Valley*

Subaru/Hyundai Drivers---Free/BOGO skiing

http://www.boltonvalley.com/tickets-passes-rentals/specials-ticket-packs/Subaru-and-Hyundai-Days


----------



## boofenstien (Oct 29, 2014)

xwhaler said:


> Subaru/Hyundai Drivers---Free/BOGO skiing
> 
> http://www.boltonvalley.com/tickets-passes-rentals/specials-ticket-packs/Subaru-and-Hyundai-Days



Thanks! was already head to Sugarbush for March 6th and was debating heading up Friday too.


----------



## trackbiker (Oct 29, 2014)

xwhaler said:


> Subaru/Hyundai Drivers---Free/BOGO skiing
> 
> http://www.boltonvalley.com/tickets-passes-rentals/specials-ticket-packs/Subaru-and-Hyundai-Days



Only if your car is registered in VT.

"Each day will include a different lift ticket deal for owners with a valid *Vermont registration*."


----------



## St. Bear (Oct 29, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> That's what we were planning. We were going to make it a weekend and hit up Gore and Whiteface. Looks like fun to me though!



If the planets align and there's a Blue Moon on the 3rd Thursday of the month and we sacrifice a virgin, we might have a mini AZ NY Summit at WF/Gore.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Oct 29, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> Have you never skied either?



I have been to Whiteface twice but never to Gore. I look forward to it though.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Oct 29, 2014)

xwhaler said:


> Subaru/Hyundai Drivers---Free/BOGO skiing
> 
> http://www.boltonvalley.com/tickets-passes-rentals/specials-ticket-packs/Subaru-and-Hyundai-Days



Well this better than last year! I took that Friday off because they only let you ski the afternoon free on the Sundays.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Oct 29, 2014)

trackbiker said:


> Only if your car is registered in VT.
> 
> "Each day will include a different lift ticket deal for owners with a valid *Vermont registration*."



Dammit!!


----------



## Savemeasammy (Oct 29, 2014)

St. Bear said:


> If the planets align and there's a Blue Moon on the 3rd Thursday of the month and we sacrifice a virgin, we might have a mini AZ NY Summit at WF/Gore.



This should happen.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 29, 2014)

trackbiker said:


> Only if your car is registered in VT.
> 
> "Each day will include a different lift ticket deal for owners with a valid *Vermont registration*."



Bummer my son has a Hyundai or will by mid Jan but it will be registered in NH. I would have gone...

Also have the FOX44 card that would have helped out as well


----------



## trackbiker (Oct 29, 2014)

Smellytele said:


> Bummer my son has a Hyundai or will by mid Jan but it will be registered in NH. I would have gone...
> 
> Also have the FOX44 card that would have helped out as well



It appears that they are losing a lot incremental business by limiting the deal to VT residents only.


----------



## yeggous (Oct 29, 2014)

Smellytele said:


> And your club is?



I'm in a couple of the EICSL clubs. Discount tickets are best purchased through ACE, and the Jay trip is open to all EICSL members. We also have a Winter Park trip for $1100 that includes airfare, ground transport, loding, and lift tickets. I think the airfare portion is sold out for this year, but there is a ground package still available.


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 29, 2014)

yeggous said:


> Cheapest (of the Vermont tickets) at my club are Middlebury and Suicide Six are $5. Most expensive are Okemo, Stowe, Stratton, Mt Snow, Sugarbush, Killington at $48. New Hampshire and Maine are more but have no blackout dates. We have a Jay Peak trip December 16-21 for $440 that includes 5 nights lodging, 6 days in the water park, and an unlimited season pass to Jay. 5 group lessons are an additional $50.


*"This is a limited time sale from July 25, 2014 through August 9, 2014. Ticket orders postmarked before July 25th or after August 9th will not be filled, and checks will be returned."

http://www.aceskiandboardclub.org/2014-2015-ticket-sale/
*


----------



## yeggous (Oct 29, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> *"This is a limited time sale from July 25, 2014 through August 9, 2014. Ticket orders postmarked before July 25th or after August 9th will not be filled, and checks will be returned."
> 
> http://www.aceskiandboardclub.org/2014-2015-ticket-sale/
> *



The club uses that sale to gauge interest in the volume of tickets it needs to order. It then orders all those requested plus some extra to sell at meetings. You can still buy tickets to some mountains at meetings. (There is actually a meeting tonight.) I'm not sure which mountains are sold out and which have availbility. Smugglers Notch and Bolton Valley are usually the last to sell out. Ticket sales are announced via email and in the newsletter.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 29, 2014)

yeggous said:


> The club uses that sale to gauge interest in the volume of tickets it needs to order. It then orders all those requested plus some extra to sell at meetings. You can still buy tickets to some mountains at meetings.



Do they ever have an excess in Stowe, or is that pretty much only a guarantee is you buy in that July/August window?


----------



## yeggous (Oct 29, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> Do they ever have an excess in Stowe, or is that pretty much only a guarantee is you buy in that July/August window?



Stowe is very popular and sells out quickly. I think at the last meeting we had one Stowe ticket left. Because we buy tickets by the booklet with a fixed number per mountain, we have to adjust the price of the tickets to reflect the popularity of the mountain. The relative prices we charge gives you a good idea of how popular each is.

New Hampshire and Maine tickets work differently. All have remaining availability and no blackout dates. Their state associations are not nearly as friendly to ski clubs so we have to buy our tickets directly from the mountain. Because of this we carry a limited number of mountains on direct order. This year we are offering Cannon ($52), Cranmore ($56), Bretton Woods ($2 for a voucher than gets you a $50 window ticket), Wachusett ($44-52 depending on time of day you can use it), Attitash / Wildcat ($57), Killington ($61), and Sunday River / Sugarloaf ($68). Lower prices are available for teen and children tickets.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 29, 2014)

yeggous said:


> Stowe is very popular and sells out quickly. I think at the last meeting we had one Stowe ticket left. *Because we buy tickets by the booklet with a fixed number per mountain, we have to adjust the price of the tickets to reflect the popularity of the mountain. The relative prices we charge gives you a good idea of how popular each is.*



 If Stowe is a booklet of 5 tickets, doesn't the booklet cost the same regardless of whether you have 20 ticket requests or 100 ticket requests (i.e. you'd need 4 versus 20 booklets of five tickets).  I'm obviously not understanding something?


----------



## yeggous (Oct 29, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> If Stowe is a booklet of 5 tickets, doesn't the booklet cost the same regardless of whether you have 20 ticket requests or 100 ticket requests (i.e. you'd need 4 versus 20 booklets of five tickets).  I'm obviously not understanding something?



The booklets come from Ski VT and contain tickets to every mountain in the state. If you want 5 more Stowe tickets you also need to take tickets to Suicide Six, etc.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 29, 2014)

yeggous said:


> The booklets come from Ski VT and contain tickets to every mountain in the state. If you want 5 more Stowe tickets you also need to take tickets to Suicide Six, etc.



OIC.  That makes perfect sense, thanks.


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 29, 2014)

yeggous said:


> The booklets come from Ski VT and contain tickets to every mountain in the state. If you want 5 more Stowe tickets you also need to take tickets to Suicide Six, etc.


The website says there is a two ticket per mountain limit for VT. ski areas.


----------



## yeggous (Oct 29, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> The website says there is a two ticket per mountain limit for VT. ski areas.



Yes, I am talking about the club ordering tickets. They buy a bunch to each mountain and then resell them to the members. Two tickets per mountain up to a total of 16 tickets per member for Vermont. You could double that if your significant other also joined. There are no limits on New Hampshire and Maine tickets.

Starting in December or so the limits are removed for remaining tickets.


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 30, 2014)

St. Bear said:


> If the planets align and there's a Blue Moon on the 3rd Thursday of the month and we sacrifice a virgin, we might have a mini AZ NY Summit at WF/Gore.



I hope to be their to make turns with you again and who ever else can make it to gore.

//www.iskiny.com/ski-deals
https://www.iskiny.com/ski-deals
*Ski Deals*

             ISKINY has a variety of programs and deals developed to help foster new and continued growth of skiing and snowboarding in New York State.







                                                                    New York State has over 50+ ski resorts. Many of these resorts participate in both national and ISKINY programs and provide interested participants with a way to enjoy the winter months. For avid New York State skiers, the Gold Pass is a great value that allows one lift ticket per day to any participating resort throughout the season, while the ISKINY Ticket Program offers discounted adult lift tickets to many New York State resorts.
If you want to shout from the mountaintops how much you love skiing, consider getting a personalized NYS Ski License Plate. $10 from each plate goes to support winter recreation in New York State.
*ISKINY Free For Kids Passport Program*

The ISKINY Free For Kids Passport Program for 3rd and 4th Graders lets kids ski free with a paying adult (up to 3 times at each ski area) and/or learn to ski and snowboard for free (1 time free at each area plus a discount on a return visit).  Click the here to learn more.
*Discounted Lift Ticket Deals*

You can purchase discounted lift ticket vouchers that you print at home for many areas around New York State.  Click here to learn more.
*January Learn to Ski & Snowboard Month*

In most of New York State, winter is long. The best way to enjoy this long season is by taking advantage of the snow. One way ISKINY continues to grow skiing and snowboarding is through national and state-wide programs. The national program, Learn to Ski & Snowboard encourages kids and adults to learn how to ski and / or snowboard. Many ski resorts throughout New York State participate in this program offering deals on lift tickets, lessons and rentals. The Free for Kids Passport allows 3rd and 4th graders to ski free or learn to ski or snowboard at a participating mountain.
*Ski & Stay*

Enjoy our New York State ski resorts and lodging properties better and longer with our Ski and Stay packages. Participating ski areas offer up great packages during special weekends throughout the season. Click here to learn more.
*Discover NY Ski Days*

On December 19th and January 9th you can get a discounted voucher for a lift ticket for those two days only.  At this time those days have past but we have other great deals as well.








Free For Kids Program
Using the Passport
Free For Kids Ski Areas
Program Rules
Free For Kids FAQ

Ski New York Poster
Discover NY Skiing
Learn to Ski & Snowboard
Ski License Plate
Ticket Sales
Ski & Stay




 


 


 



 
*NYS Ski License Plate*

Get your own Ski Plate Today!  

Read More 

*I Ski NY Partners*




 


 


 


*Newsletter Email Signup*

Stay up to date on all things skiing in New York State. Sign-up for our conditions report and receive alerts when new programs and specials are available.

Email * 
 Mailing List to Sign Up For   Press Releases  
  Ski Reports


----------



## skifree (Oct 31, 2014)

http://myjumponit.com/engine/SplashDetails.aspx?LID=4291&contestid=125848&productid=13092039&p=12

good deal if you bring a newbie


----------



## chuckstah (Oct 31, 2014)

Bretton Woods is selling $19 early season tickets valid every day 'til Dec. 19  They also have $35 midweek valid all season with holiday blackouts, and $65 anytime tix.  For a limited time at  brettonwoods.com


----------



## HD333 (Oct 31, 2014)

Has anyone done the VT 5th Grade Passport?  10 bucks seems worth it even if you only hit 1 mountain.


----------



## dlague (Oct 31, 2014)

HD333 said:


> Has anyone done the VT 5th Grade Passport?  10 bucks seems worth it even if you only hit 1 mountain.



Yes and it is awesome - three lift tickets at every resort on VT for the child in any case.  NH has one too and while it is OK - it does not compare to VT's.  We got both of them a couple of years ago.  Peak resorts in NH do not participate.

http://skivermont.com/fifth-grade-passport.html
http://skinh.com/4th-and-5th-grade-programs/


----------



## Dave157 (Oct 31, 2014)

VT Travel Club is offering $10 off their discount lift ticket card (reg $49) for Halloween (good through Sunday). Deals to Stowe, Sugarbush, Killington, Pico, Stratton, Okemo, Jay, Bolton, Burke, Sunday River, Mt Snow, Smuggs. http://goo.gl/10EsdL


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 31, 2014)

dlague said:


> Yes and it is awesome - three lift tickets at every resort on VT for the child in any case.  NH has one too and while it is OK - it does not compare to VT's.  We got both of them a couple of years ago.  Peak resorts in NH do not participate.
> 
> http://skivermont.com/fifth-grade-passport.html
> http://skinh.com/4th-and-5th-grade-programs/



I have done both with all 3 of my kids. Pretty good deals.


----------



## skifree (Oct 31, 2014)

HD333 said:


> Has anyone done the VT 5th Grade Passport?  10 bucks seems worth it even if you only hit 1 mountain.


yup. They didn't believe I was a 5th grader though


----------



## catsup948 (Oct 31, 2014)

My Fox 44 card arrived today!  I feel like a kid at Christmas!


----------



## VTKilarney (Oct 31, 2014)

chuckstah said:


> Bretton Woods is selling $19 early season tickets valid every day 'til Dec. 19  They also have $35 midweek valid all season with holiday blackouts, and $65 anytime tix.  For a limited time at  brettonwoods.com


Link is broken for me.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 31, 2014)

catsup948 said:


> My Fox 44 card arrived today!  I feel like a kid at Christmas!



Got mine too, that was really quick.


----------



## jaytrem (Oct 31, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> Got mine too, that was really quick.



Me too, was quite surprised.  They even put a barcode and a number on the cards this year.  The one from a 2 years ago looked like something you could copy in 5 minutes.  I didn't get one last year, so not sure how it was last year.


----------



## catherine (Oct 31, 2014)

VTKilarney said:


> Link is broken for me.



http://brettonwoods.com/specials/specials/offers#seasonalvalues


----------



## VTKilarney (Oct 31, 2014)

catherine said:


> http://brettonwoods.com/specials/specials/offers#seasonalvalues


That link works.  It's the link you click on to actually purchase the tickets that does not work.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Oct 31, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> Got mine too, that was really quick.



For the ridiculous cost of shipping it should be a quick turnaround


----------



## catherine (Oct 31, 2014)

catherine said:


> http://brettonwoods.com/specials/specials/offers#seasonalvalues



me too


----------



## catsup948 (Oct 31, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> For the ridiculous cost of shipping it should be a quick turnaround



I don't understand that shipping cost.  I guess instead of calling it a transaction fee or something like that they just made it shipping.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 31, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> For the ridiculous cost of shipping it should be a quick turnaround



LOL.  Seriously.  We should have gotten it hand delivered by a singing telegram.



catsup948 said:


> *I don't understand that shipping cost.*  I guess instead of calling it a transaction fee or something like that they just made it shipping.



BS fee to boost profit.  

 I don't know anything about the relationships or how that program works financially, but if the only difference in price this year as people seem to be intimating is the shipping, I cant imagine the mountains being happy with that.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Nov 1, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> BS fee to boost profit.



If they want to make more money, just increase the cost of the card...  No one is stupid enough to believe there is that much cost associated with putting cards in an envelope and dropping them in the mail.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VTKilarney (Nov 1, 2014)

How much was shipping?


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 1, 2014)

VTKilarney said:


> How much was shipping?



12 something


----------



## VTKilarney (Nov 1, 2014)

Holy cow!  They also avoid sales tax on the shipping, don't they?


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 1, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> *If they want to make more money, just increase the cost of the card...  No one is stupid enough to believe there is that much cost associated with putting cards in an envelope and dropping them in the mail.  *



Did they use a 3rd-party shipping service last year as well?   Maybe that's the delta.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Nov 1, 2014)

In their defense, they did put a tiny piece of Styrofoam in there. What the hell was that supposed to do?


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 1, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> In their defense, they did put a tiny piece of Styrofoam in there. *What the hell was that supposed to do?*



  It lowers the shipping rate.  Ancient USPS secret.

I think that was the densest Styrofoam I've ever seen.


----------



## prsboogie (Nov 1, 2014)

VTKilarney said:


> That link works.  It's the link you click on to actually purchase the tickets that does not work.



no good for me either,


----------



## manhattanskier (Nov 1, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> BS fee to boost profit.



Really? At 12 something dollars a day you think anyone is making money on this? Just be grateful...


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 1, 2014)

manhattanskier said:


> Really? At 12 something dollars a day you think anyone is making money on this? Just be grateful...



You get 12 tickets for $147. so around 12.25 if you use them all. I plan on using 6 so still only 24.50 per. not bad at all.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 1, 2014)

I look at the fee on the card like I look at fees for concert tickets,......part of what you have to pay to play


----------



## MadMadWorld (Nov 1, 2014)

I just get annoyed when companies claim cheaper prices and tack on fees afterwards. Buying flowers online is even worse than concert tickets.


----------



## jaytrem (Nov 1, 2014)

If anybody is interested in the Geigerrig passport theclymb.com has one of the packs on sale for $94.98, (note:less than 4 left)...

https://www.theclymb.com/show-produ...h?q=brand:%20geigerrig&style_id=131192&page=1

That's one of the more expensive Geigerrig, so if you you're just looking for the passport you might be better off waiting for a cheaper model.  Passport details are here...

http://www.geigerrig.com/passport/locations.html

Lots of midweek tickets for around the country.  Eastern highlights are.... Killington, Pico, Bretton, Oak, Wachusettes, Pat Peak (2 for 1)


----------



## VTKilarney (Nov 1, 2014)

chuckstah said:


> Bretton Woods is selling $19 early season tickets valid every day 'til Dec. 19  They also have $35 midweek valid all season with holiday blackouts, and $65 anytime tix.  For a limited time at  brettonwoods.com


Bretton Woods lost their server and their backup server - which is why the link to purchase the tickets does not work.  They confirmed that the promotional pricing will run through the conclusion of the Boston Ski Expo.  They hope to have their server back online this (Saturday) afternoon, although they didn't seem too sure of it.


----------



## prsboogie (Nov 1, 2014)

Thanks VTK, I need to pickup a couple to matchup with my kids free jr passes from their rentals.


----------



## VTKilarney (Nov 1, 2014)

prsboogie said:


> Thanks VTK, I need to pickup a couple to matchup with my kids free jr passes from their rentals.


That's exactly what I was trying to do.  I actually went to get my children's season passes, but couldn't get them because of the server crash.  Oh well...  It was a nice day for a drive.


----------



## VTKilarney (Nov 1, 2014)

The Bretton Woods server appears to be back up, but I still can't figure out how to purchase the tickets.  It wants you to put in a start date, and no matter what date I put in it says that no product is available.


----------



## VTKilarney (Nov 1, 2014)

Bretton Woods appears to have an unadvertised Christmas Day ticket for $25.


----------



## Edd (Nov 1, 2014)

VTKilarney said:


> The Bretton Woods server appears to be back up, but I still can't figure out how to purchase the tickets.  It wants you to put in a start date, and no matter what date I put in it says that no product is available.



I get the Bold/Beautiful pass for Cannon/BW every year.  Last season I had no luck with BW's site. Tried calling them and they couldn't take the order over the phone. Yeah, weird. Had to go through Cannon.


----------



## VTKilarney (Nov 1, 2014)

Edd said:


> I get the Bold/Beautiful pass for Cannon/BW every year.  Last season I had no luck with BW's site. Tried calling them and they couldn't take the order over the phone. Yeah, weird. Had to go through Cannon.


They couldn't sell me the promotional tickets in person, which was pretty frustrating after making the drive to the mountain.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 1, 2014)

You would think their ticket manager could produce a hand typed voucher for the tickets to satisfy the sale.


----------



## prsboogie (Nov 1, 2014)

VTKilarney said:


> The Bretton Woods server appears to be back up, but I still can't figure out how to purchase the tickets.  It wants you to put in a start date, and no matter what date I put in it says that no product is available.



That seems to be the same issue I'm having!


----------



## Edd (Nov 2, 2014)

Edd said:


> I get the Bold/Beautiful pass for Cannon/BW every year. Last season I had no luck with BW's site. Tried calling them and they couldn't take the order over the phone. Yeah, weird. Had to go through Cannon.



So I just tried to buy my season pass for this year on BW's site. You get partly through the process and it craps out. Deja vu from last year. I went straight to Cannon's site and it worked like a charm.

The obvious takeaway here is that the government-run ski area does a superior job when compared with the private one. No doubt VTKilarney agrees wholeheartedly with me.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 2, 2014)

typical communist


----------



## catherine (Nov 2, 2014)

Edd said:


> So I just tried to buy my season pass for this year on BW's site. You get partly through the process and it craps out. Deja vu from last year. I went straight to Cannon's site and it worked like a charm.
> 
> The obvious takeaway here is that the government-run ski area does a superior job when compared with the private one. No doubt VTKilarney agrees wholeheartedly with me.



Kinda like healthcare


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 2, 2014)

Edd said:


> *The obvious takeaway here is that the government-run ski area does a superior job when compared with the private one.* *No doubt VTKilarney agrees *wholeheartedly with me.





deadheadskier said:


> *typical communist*



Cant the politics be confined to the multiple Global Warming threads and/or obvious other political threads?  Can we try to at least keep politics out of the friggin' SOTC thread?


----------



## Edd (Nov 2, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> Cant the politics be confined to the multiple Global Warming threads and/or obvious other political threads?  Can we try to at least keep politics out of the friggin' SOTC thread?



Those were jokes, BG. Lighten up, buddy.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 2, 2014)

yes, jokes.......



And thanks for the laugh BG.  The single most politically charged forum member by far is attempting to community moderate where political discussions can and can't occur? Seriously?  That's a good Sunday morning laugh right there.


----------



## VTKilarney (Nov 2, 2014)

As of this morning Bretton Woods' server was down again.  At this point I would happily support a government takeover.  ;-)  And if I did want to take this seriously, I would point out the complete train wreck that is the Vermont Health Connect website.  But it's November and snow is blowing, so why not just have some fun!

As long as they get their servers running before my stay at the Mt. Washington Hotel all is good.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 2, 2014)

When's the deadline on the cheap tickets at BW?  I'd like to buy 1 or 2 for some December turns.


----------



## VTKilarney (Nov 2, 2014)

At least through the Boston Ski Expo.


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 2, 2014)

For Scotty.

Plattekill: $20 lift tickets for 1st 100 skiers/riders 1/9, 2/6 & 3/6.

$15 lift tickets for everyone 1/28,29,30.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 2, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> And thanks for the laugh BG.  The single most politically charged forum member by far is attempting to community moderate where political discussions can and can't occur? Seriously?  That's a good Sunday morning laugh right there.



Anddddddddddd it continues.......


----------



## billski (Nov 2, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> Sold out.  Amazing how they just BLEW through those remaining passes so quickly.  Really a case study in buyer behaviour.


  The lurkers on this forum jumped in.


----------



## prsboogie (Nov 2, 2014)

yeggous said:


> I'm in a couple of the EICSL clubs. Discount tickets are best purchased through ACE, and the Jay trip is open to all EICSL members. We also have a Winter Park trip for $1100 that includes airfare, ground transport, loding, and lift tickets. I think the airfare portion is sold out for this year, but there is a ground package still available.



Are you required to attend meetings for Ace or can I just pay my nickel and enjoy the ride?


----------



## yeggous (Nov 2, 2014)

prsboogie said:


> Are you required to attend meetings for Ace or can I just pay my nickel and enjoy the ride?



You can just pay. Tickets are distributed at the December meeting so that is one incentive to go.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## prsboogie (Nov 2, 2014)

Thanks yeggous. Not that I wouldn't want to go it would just be a big commitment since I'm about 1h20m away.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 2, 2014)

I was a member of Ace for a couple of years.  Never went to a meeting.  I found the club to be well organized and the deals quite good.


----------



## prsboogie (Nov 2, 2014)

Thanks. I will probably join at some point this month.


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 2, 2014)

prsboogie said:


> Thanks. I will probably join at some point this month.


Just a bit of advice. The ski deals end soon so joining later means you won't be able to use any this year (except for maybe ski club appreciation days). I think the deadline for ordering ski club discount vouchers for various resorts that are good anytime ends sometime this week, at least I know my clubs order forms are due this week. As Yeggous already stated the ACE vouchers that went on sale in August are just about sold out except for some small areas.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 2, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> Look on pg. 21. That list is not all inclusive but gives you a pretty good idea.





dlague said:


> View attachment 13857



Speaking of Ski Club Days, is there a "Final Version" of that PDF yet?


----------



## prsboogie (Nov 2, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> Just a bit of advice. The ski deals end soon so joining later means you won't be able to use any this year (except for maybe ski club appreciation days). I think the deadline for ordering ski club discount vouchers for various resorts that are good anytime ends sometime this week, at least I know my clubs order forms are due this week. As Yeggous already stated the ACE vouchers that went on sale in August are just about sold out except for some small areas.



I would join now just for the appreciation days at this point. The good tickets are unavailable


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 2, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> Speaking of Ski Club Days, is there a "Final Version" of that PDF yet?


I wouldn't expect an update. Last year was the same thing, the preliminary list was the final list. Like I said before there are dates & places that aren't on that list. I've posted most of the ones not on the list in this thread already.


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 3, 2014)

prsboogie said:


> I would join now just for the appreciation days at this point. The good tickets are unavailable


Definitely worth it. Just the savings on one day at most places pays the dues. Me I just use a few Stowe days, that's it. My savings belonging to a ski club is mostly from lodging costs. I don't have the luxury of living close enough to the places I like to ski for day trips.


----------



## prsboogie (Nov 3, 2014)

The ride is s killer if you can't find decent rack rates. Its on of the reasons I ski NH, you can always get a place to sleep inexpensively in the N Conway area. Stowe is about 4 hours away and can be really expensive to stay. Same reason I haven't skied at Sugarbush Jay or Sugarloaf.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 3, 2014)

prsboogie said:


> * Stowe is about 4 hours away and can be really expensive to stay. Same reason I haven't skied at Sugarbush Jay*



Do what I do and date a Vermonter.

<------ Employs advanced SOTC tactics


----------



## Tin (Nov 3, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> Do what I do and date a Vermonter.
> 
> <------ Employs advanced SOTC tactics




LOL


----------



## 4aprice (Nov 3, 2014)

VTKilarney said:


> Bretton Woods lost their server and their backup server - which is why the link to purchase the tickets does not work.  They confirmed that the promotional pricing will run through the conclusion of the Boston Ski Expo.  They hope to have their server back online this (Saturday) afternoon, although they didn't seem too sure of it.



As of this morning this is still not working.  Will keep my eyes on it as it looks like I can be up there the weekend of the 15th and would ski even limited terrain for 20 bucks.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 3, 2014)

prsboogie said:


> The ride is s killer if you can't find decent rack rates. Its on of the reasons I ski NH, you can always get a place to sleep inexpensively in the N Conway area. Stowe is about 4 hours away and can be really expensive to stay. Same reason I haven't skied at Sugarbush Jay or Sugarloaf.


There are reasonably priced places to stay near all those areas.


----------



## Edd (Nov 3, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> Do what I do and date a Vermonter.
> 
> <------ Employs advanced SOTC tactics



I pulled something similar. My GF lived on North Conway the first 4 years we dated. It was really great having her place there. I hit 59 days one season. Unfortunately, my skills weren't very employable there so she moved my way.


----------



## jaytrem (Nov 3, 2014)

If anybody needs a 40% off Geigerrig code send me a PM.  It says the code will work 3 times, I'm 99% sure I won't be buying one this year, so 1st 3 get the code.  Lowest priced pack on their website is $115 before discount.

Passport details here...

http://www.geigerrig.com/hydration-pack/


----------



## prsboogie (Nov 3, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> There are reasonably priced places to stay near all those areas.



Ya I need to work on it. I have two young kids that tag alone and increase to costs .


----------



## Tin (Nov 3, 2014)

Mountain Sports Club has their $30 package with free lift tickets. Grabbed a Berkie and Crotched one today. Unlimited BOGOs for Berkshire East (M-F), Ward, Black (M-F), Cranmore, Crotched, Dartmouth, Whaleback, buy one get one half price at Platty, Burke (M-F), Jay (Sun-Fri), Smuggs (Early and late season), and then lots of $5-$15 off things. Late in the year they have great specials, last year was $15 tickets to Magic and Platty after March 1st. This thing saved me over $400 last year.


----------



## VTKilarney (Nov 3, 2014)

I was finally able to snag a couple of $19 early season tickets at Bretton Woods.


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 4, 2014)

prsboogie said:


> Ya I need to work on it. I have two young kids that tag alone and increase to costs .



You can stay in Burlinton Vermont a supe8 for 50$  a night and your only 45 minutes to STowe 30 mintes to Bolton, a little less then an hour to Bush, I guess an hour in half to Jay and smuggs not bad I did that a lot cheap hotels in that area


----------



## VTKilarney (Nov 4, 2014)

For Stowe, you might want to check out this motel in Hardwick: http://www.vtvillagemotel.com/
It's 22 miles from the ski area.  Hardwick has improved somewhat and now has a couple of decent places to eat.  But it is still very much off the beaten path so the rates should be cheap.  I have no idea how good the motel is.

The EconoLodge in Montpelier is another good option for a cheap place to stay.  I just looked at their rates for President's Day weekend, and it is $69 per night.  Montpelier is not too far from Stowe, Sugarbush, MRG, and Bolton.  The EconoLodge is very close to I-89.

Barre might have some cheaper options as well, but it's a bit more of a drive from the interstate.


----------



## prsboogie (Nov 4, 2014)

Thanks for the suggestions guys I will definitely be looking to take advantage of some of them


----------



## dlague (Nov 4, 2014)

VTKilarney said:


> Bretton Woods appears to have an unadvertised Christmas Day ticket for $25.



Where? As in to get said lift tickets!


----------



## prsboogie (Nov 4, 2014)

Finally picked up the 35 any weekday tixs and a early season 19 tix.


----------



## VTKilarney (Nov 4, 2014)

dlague said:


> Where? As in to get said lift tickets!



I just put Christmas Day as the date when ordered a ticket in their web store and it came up.  


Sent from my iPhone, excuse brevity and typos.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 5, 2014)

Warren Miller movie SOTC alert, and a potential downgrade to this SOTC prerequisite.

They've changed it so that *ALL the perks are now via the computer*.  I've just returned from the movie so I'm speculating here, but I imagine that likely means that all the tickets will be "in name only" going forward, which, if my speculation is correct, will hamper the ability to trade the resorts you wont hit for the mountains you ski at.

Other than that, the movie was enjoyable and IMO very good.  The photography this year was truly astounding, they really outdid themselves in that regard.  Another net positive is that unlike the last several years, there was absolutely no politics in the film this year.  You could tell they really attempted (though I wouldn't call it a total success) to make this movie more like the true Warren Miller movies of years past.  Worth seeing for sure, and the free Sugarbush ticket doesn't hurt.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 5, 2014)

I haven't been to a WM film in a couple of years, but the few years I did, they were computer printed via an authorization code.  

What has changed?


----------



## Abubob (Nov 6, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> Warren Miller movie SOTC alert, and a potential downgrade to this SOTC prerequisite.
> 
> They've changed it so that *ALL the perks are now via the computer*.



Where have you been? Its been like that for years. And what the heck is SOTC!? Shadow of the Colossus? Stations of the Cross? People people people! Say what you mean for cryin out loud. Enough with the acronyms!!:uzi:


----------



## Savemeasammy (Nov 6, 2014)

Abubob said:


> And what the heck is SOTC!?
> :uzi:



Are you familiar with the title of the thread? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 6, 2014)

Abubob said:


> Its been like that for years.



Yes, very long time.  I can remember having to computer print the vouchers as far back as when I lived in Portland.  So, Fall 2007.


----------



## Abubob (Nov 6, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> Are you familiar with the title of the thread?


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 6, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> I haven't been to a WM film in a couple of years, but the few years I did, they were computer printed via an authorization code.





Abubob said:


> Where have you been? Its been like that for years.



You two weren't going to the correct, SOTP sanctioned, Warren Miller showings.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 6, 2014)

What the hell are you talking about?  explain


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 6, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> What the hell are you talking about?  explain



The giveaways at WM movies aren't uniform.  Most of the WM tour sanctioned shows only have 1 east coast giveaway, maybe 2, and they're by computer.  Those giveaways usually more than pay for the price of seeing the flic, but if you search for the independent shows that are not part of the tour you can do *much better*, and most of those giveaways are not by computer, you actually receive physical vouchers to the mountain.  Hence, I go to indy WM shows as they not always, but usually have the better giveaways.

For instance, last year in addition to the Sugarbush WM computer giveaway, I received a physical ticket to Gore, a physical ticket to Bellayre, and a BOGO to Jiminy Peak.   The Jiminy Peak I traded for more Gore, and I unloaded the Belleayre for something too (cant recall what).

Dont get me wrong, the giveaways I received last night were OUTSTANDING, and I will use the Sugarbush, Smuggler's Notch, Gore, and Windham tickets I received last night (that's a few hundred in value).   But with everything on computer I don't think I'll be able to unload the Killington BOGO I got last night and that would have been an easy trade given the hoards that ski there, and I just wanted to point that out for the folks that plan for the WM movie annually as I do given this was an early viewing.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 6, 2014)

I'm unaware of any Indy showings in my area.


----------



## rocojerry (Nov 6, 2014)

Anyone know if there are any giveaways/BOGO tickets along with the TGR tour this year?    http://www.tetongravity.com/tours  IMAX boston (kid friendly, maybe even bring 2 kids free) tonight, let me know if you go! I may go in a few weeks to the next Boston showing.  Years past, usually a 2-for-1 somewhere...


----------



## catherine (Nov 6, 2014)

The Flying Monkey in Plymouth is having a show with tickets to Sugarbush and Cannon.

http://www.flyingmonkeynh.com/event-detail/warren-miller's-no-turning-back/2014-11-28/


----------



## dlague (Nov 6, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> What the hell are you talking about?  explain



Portmouth's showing is not too bad - Sugarbush, Gunstock, and Smuggs, well Abenaki too but....

Manchester has an independent showing  that has pretty decent offerings too.  I think xwhaler is going to that one.  http://www.kristensgift.com/warrenmiller/


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 6, 2014)

perhaps posted above but in case not

For sale only thru November 2014. We packaged up four, completely unrestricted 2014/15 Adult All Mountain lift tickets for just $219. A serious savings. The Quad Pack *tickets are transferable,* so you and your friends, family, or co-workers can use them. But you have to act fast, the Quad Pack is gone when December hits. - See more at: http://www.sugarbush.com/vermont-skiing-snowboarding/quad-pack#sthash.dSTKceZU.dpuf

http://www.sugarbush.com/vermont-skiing-snowboarding/quad-pack


----------



## trackbiker (Nov 6, 2014)

Here's one some people in central NY may be interested in. $25 ticket for Toggenburg good anytime. 
Would be a good one to use when everything else is blacked out.

http://wicz.incentrev.com/detail/T5TXDW0BD3EC27D66


----------



## dlague (Nov 6, 2014)

gmcunni said:


> perhaps posted above but in case not
> 
> For sale only thru November 2014. We packaged up four, completely unrestricted 2014/15 Adult All Mountain lift tickets for just $219. A serious savings. The Quad Pack *tickets are transferable,* so you and your friends, family, or co-workers can use them. But you have to act fast, the Quad Pack is gone when December hits. - See more at: http://www.sugarbush.com/vermont-skiing-snowboarding/quad-pack#sthash.dSTKceZU.dpuf
> 
> http://www.sugarbush.com/vermont-skiing-snowboarding/quad-pack



Over $50  - rather use two fers with WM movies or RSNE


.......


----------



## Cornhead (Nov 6, 2014)

trackbiker said:


> Here's one some people in central NY may be interested in. $25 ticket for Toggenburg good anytime.
> Would be a good one to use when everything else is blacked out.
> 
> http://wicz.incentrev.com/detail/T5TXDW0BD3EC27D66



Probably not, but if they ever put the $15 Plattekill tickets back up, I'll be all over that. Here's an upcoming one on Incentrev for a $50 voucher for $25 at The Cliff House in Vestal, might find a use for that one.
http://wicz-mobile.incentrev.com/upcoming 

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 6, 2014)

Cornhead said:


> if they ever put the $15 Plattekill tickets back up, I'll be all over that.



I checked that website all winter long once every 7 to 10 days last year looking for that to no avail.  Seems like it was a one-time only thing.


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 6, 2014)

dlague said:


> Over $50  - rather use two fers with WM movies or RSNE
> 
> 
> .......


If you only want to ski weekdays or on 1/10


----------



## dlague (Nov 6, 2014)

Smellytele said:


> If you only want to ski weekdays or on 1/10



I ski Sugarbush exactly that way!


.......


----------



## chuckstah (Nov 6, 2014)

catsup948 said:


> My Fox 44 card arrived today!  I feel like a kid at Christmas!



Has anyone else not received their card yet?  I feel as though it should have arrived by now.  I was sent tracking info quickly but no card yet.  Getting anxious!


----------



## MadMadWorld (Nov 6, 2014)

chuckstah said:


> Has anyone else not received their card yet?  I feel as though it should have arrived by now.  I was sent tracking info quickly but no card yet.  Getting anxious!



Most of us received ours earlier this week. When did you order yours?


----------



## chuckstah (Nov 6, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Most of us received ours earlier this week. When did you order yours?



Right when  they went on sale.  I think I will call tomorrow and ask about it.  I have this recurring bad feeling that it is lost and I will only be offered a refund.  That would screw up some of my ski plans big.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 6, 2014)

I'd definitely call.  I didn't get mine as quick as some of the others.  It came on Monday I believe for me.


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 6, 2014)

chuckstah said:


> Right when  they went on sale.  I think I will call tomorrow and ask about it.  I have this recurring bad feeling that it is lost and I will only be offered a refund.  That would screw up some of my ski plans big.



Did you actually track it with your tracking info???

Got my 2 last Saturday


----------



## chuckstah (Nov 6, 2014)

Smellytele said:


> Did you actually track it with your tracking info???
> w
> Got my 2 last Saturday



The only tracking I have got so far is that a shipping label was created.  No other info is available.  I will call tomorrow and ask about it.


----------



## Abubob (Nov 6, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> I'm unaware of any Indy showings in my area.



Would this qualify as an Indy showing?   November 16, 2014, The Palace Theatre, Manchester, NH to benefit CHaD



> The 17th annual showing of the latest Warren Miller film at the historic Palace Theatre includes great door prizes, raffles and goodie bags worth hundreds of dollars! Pick up some incredible bargains in our silent auction, including skis, snowboards, skiwear and sports memorabilia. Meet representatives from several New Hampshire ski areas who will have tables set up in the newly expanded lobby.




Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 6, 2014)

Abubob said:


> Would this qualify as an Indy showing?   November 16, 2014, The Palace Theatre, Manchester, NH to benefit CHaD
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


yes indy show


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 6, 2014)

Cornhead said:


> Probably not, but if they ever put the $15 Plattekill tickets back up, I'll be all over that.





BenedictGomez said:


> I checked that website all winter long once every 7 to 10 days last year looking for that to no avail.  Seems like it was a one-time only thing.





steamboat1 said:


> For Scotty.
> 
> Plattekill: $20 lift tickets for 1st 100 skiers/riders 1/9, 2/6 & 3/6.
> 
> $15 lift tickets for everyone 1/28,29,30.


Is this what you're looking for?

This is for 2015.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 7, 2014)

chuckstah said:


> *Has anyone else not received their card yet?  I feel as though it should have arrived by now. * I was sent tracking info quickly but no card yet.  Getting anxious!



I dont recall getting tracking info, but IIRC it was sent Priority, so you should definitely have received it by now.



steamboat1 said:


> Is this what you're looking for? This is for 2015.



No.  It was a special deal limited to I believe 200 lift tickets back 2 years ago (they did it for Shawnee too).


----------



## Cornhead (Nov 7, 2014)

Yeah, the Incentrev Platty deal was only one year, I keep looking for it again too. I bought 4, 4 days at Platty for under $80 was one sweet deal, there was a $3.75 handling charge per voucher.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rocojerry (Nov 7, 2014)

*TGR movie 11/7 - Saddleback BOGO*



rocojerry said:


> Anyone know if there are any giveaways/BOGO tickets along with the TGR tour this year?    http://www.tetongravity.com/tours  IMAX boston (kid friendly, maybe even bring 2 kids free) tonight, let me know if you go! I may go in a few weeks to the next Boston showing.  Years past, usually a 2-for-1 somewhere...



Still haven't found any intel about Boston shows -- but got an email from Saddleback that they will be at tonights TGR flick in Portland Maine, 
You can get a 2 for 1 ticket to Saddleback (Sunday-Friday Non Holiday)
​​​
​


----------



## dlague (Nov 7, 2014)

*Boston Ski and Sports Club - The Blizzard Winter Kick-off*



http://www.bssc.com/index.cfm/page/The-Blizzard-Winter-Kick-off/cdid/22340/pid/15696


----------



## Savemeasammy (Nov 7, 2014)

dlague said:


> View attachment 14213
> 
> http://www.bssc.com/index.cfm/page/The-Blizzard-Winter-Kick-off/cdid/22340/pid/15696



If I send them $15, will they mail me a gift bag? 


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## skifree (Nov 7, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> If I send them $15, will they mail me a gift bag?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


We need a runner.  Give him/her $$ and get some swag bags


----------



## dmw (Nov 7, 2014)

rocojerry said:


> Still haven't found any intel about Boston shows -- but got an email from Saddleback that they will be at tonights TGR flick in Portland Maine,
> You can get a 2 for 1 ticket to Saddleback (Sunday-Friday Non Holiday)
> ​​​
> ​



I went to the Higher screening; cool film, no freebies.


----------



## chuckstah (Nov 8, 2014)

Bretton woods is free tomorrow, Sunday 11/9, from 12-4 with a non perishable food donation.  I will make the drive.


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 9, 2014)

chuckstah said:


> Bretton woods is free tomorrow, Sunday 11/9, from 12-4 with a non perishable food donation.  I will make the drive.


Cleaning out the food pantry are we?


----------



## prsboogie (Nov 9, 2014)

Went to Crotched yesterday for the first time for Pretty Faces, solid looking place but was bummed the weren't giving tickets away, well except on free JR pass for the raffle. They were pushing the Vert Value card though for 50!


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 9, 2014)

chuckstah said:


> Bretton woods is free tomorrow, Sunday 11/9, from 12-4 with a non perishable food donation.  I will make the drive.


and another
Grab you skis and head up to Pinkham Notch!  Wildcat opens today.  FREE Skiing with a canned good donation.


----------



## dlague (Nov 9, 2014)

prsboogie said:


> Went to Crotched yesterday for the first time for Pretty Faces, solid looking place but was bummed the weren't giving tickets away, well except on free JR pass for the raffle. They were pushing the Vert Value card though for 50!



Bummer! We were there too!  


.......


----------



## prsboogie (Nov 9, 2014)

Man I should have posted something, would have liked to meet up


----------



## dlague (Nov 9, 2014)

prsboogie said:


> Man I should have posted something, would have liked to meet up



I was thinking the same!


.......


----------



## chuckstah (Nov 10, 2014)

Sunday River is offering free skiing tomorrow for veteran's and one family member in honor of Veteran's Day.


----------



## billski (Nov 10, 2014)

yeggous said:


> Yes, I am talking about the club ordering tickets. They buy a bunch to each mountain and then resell them to the members. Two tickets per mountain up to a total of 16 tickets per member for Vermont. You could double that if your significant other also joined. There are no limits on New Hampshire and Maine tickets.
> 
> Starting in December or so the limits are removed for remaining tickets.


  FWIW, I have belonged to the club for 15 years.  The last four years I was on the board.


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 10, 2014)

got my CAST (CT Ski Council) club renewal today.  $15 for the family, gets me the CSC awareness discount days 

http://www.skiclub.com/documents/Awareness Days.pdf

and 

season long discount @ Mt Snow, Butternut (which i found a lot of fun for SNE last season) and few other places down this way.
http://www.skiclub.com/documents/CSC_AllSeasonDiscounts14-15.pdf


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 11, 2014)

*PotterBrothers 2014-2015 flex dates Catskills and other mountains in VT*

Potterbrothers store in Kingson NY has the advertimsements for daily discounts and flex dates in the store. I post some here today through out the day.


Plattekill-$t37.95 on Sundays-Jan4, Jan25 and feb 22, march22
 Killington-$49.95 Dec.19, Jan2, Jan15, jan30, feb. 12, feb27,mar6, and sunday(only weekend day)3/15
 Hunter ( all Fridays)$ 37.95 Dec12, jan 9 , feb 6, fb 27 march 13
 Bell (FLAT) eayre $37.95     Dec20(sat), 1/4and2/1Sundays  Fri 2/6 and Sundays Feb22and March15
 Catamount $24.95 Saturdays eveinings  from 3pm -10pm.1/17,1/31, Feb 7 and Feb 28 Jiminy Peak and Windham to come later[/QUOTE]

 Bromley $39.95 jan1, 1/3,&10sat.s ,1/19 Monday. Sat.s: 1/31,2/7,2/21,2/28,3/7,3/14
 Windham $37.95 1/6,1/14,1/22,2/4,2/10,2/26, Saturday :s 2pm-8pm 1/3,1/10,1/24,2/7 and, Sundays:$39.95:1/11,1/25,2/1,2/8,3/1,3/8

 Jiminy Peak $25 Sat.s 1/24and 2/21 from 3pm to 10pm. 38 Fridays any 8 hours 1/9,1/23,2/6, and 2/13. Sundays $40 any 8 hours 1/4,1/11,1/25, 2,/8, 2/22,3/1, 3/8



 Plattekill-$t37.95 on Sundays-Jan4, Jan25 and feb 22, march22
Killington-$49.95 Dec.19, Jan2, Jan15, jan30, feb. 12, feb27,mar6, and sunday(only weekend day)3/15
Hunter ( all Fridays)$ 37.95 Dec12, jan 9 , feb 6, fb 27 march 13
Bell (FLAT) eayre $37.95     Dec20(sat), 1/4and2/1Sundays  Fri 2/6 and Sundays Feb22and March15
Catamount $24.95 Saturdays eveinings  from 3pm -10pm.1/17,1/31, Feb 7 and Feb 28
Bromley, Jiminy Peak and Windham to come later


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 11, 2014)

[h=1]Show Special: Book a Slopeside Room and Ski For Free![/h]Boston skiers & riders, we're bringing our neighborhood to your doorstep this weekend! Bolton Valley is headed on the road to the Boston Ski & Snowboard Expo, and *we're giving away free All Access Lift Tickets* to anyone who books a room at the slopeside Inn at Bolton Valley at the expo*. The show will be held at the Seaport World Trade Center, November 13-16.
When you book a room at our slopeside Inn during the show, you only pay for the room. All Access Lift Tickets, continental breakfast and access to the Sports Center are included for free! *Early/Late season weekend packages start as low as $180 TOTAL* for a family of four for a two day, two night weekend. Or, come for a mid-winter weekend stay, and pay just $300 for your destination getaway. Doesn't get much better than that!
[h=3]Ski 3 Days for $89[/h]Sometimes, life gets in the way of making plans in advance. We understand. That's why we're also offering an unrestricted $89 three-pack for travelers who can't commit to specific lodging dates far in advance. Exclusively available at the expo, it comes loaded with three All-Access Lift Tickets valid any day of the 2014-2015 winter season. That allows you to visit our backyard playground and ski and ride with us for less than $30 per-day. No blackouts. 

Following are the rates you pay per night, per room. When you book at the show these rates also include lift tickets for everyone staying in the room. 
*Early Winter (Dec. 12 – Dec. 24, 2014)*


Weekdays & Weekends: $90
*Mid-Winter (Jan. 1 - 15, 2015; Jan. 19 – Feb. 12, 2015; Feb. 22 – March 14, 2015)*


Weekdays: $120
Weekends: $150
*Peak (Dec. 25 – 31, 2014; Jan. 16 - 18, 2015; Feb. 13 - 21, 2015)*


Weekdays & Weekends $180
*Late Winter (March 15, 2015 – April 4, 2015)*


Weekdays: $90
Weekend: $110
 
*Prices are per room, per night based on double occupancy. Additional adults may be added to the room for a charge of $30 per adult, per night. Children ages 17 and under may be added to the room for free as long as that room has two paying adults. The total number of people in the room is not to exceed four. Lift tickets will be included if room is booked at the Boston Ski & Snowboard Expo for everyone staying in the room. Rates above apply to slopeside Inn at Bolton Valley hotel rooms only. Rates do not include 9% Vermont Rooms Tax or service charge. Offer Valid for a limited time only. Limited inventory, some restrictions apply, based on availability at time of reservation with limited availability per day. Friday night arrivals have a two night minimum. Cannot be combined with any other lodging discount and does not apply to groups or existing reservations. All prices in US dollars.


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 12, 2014)

L





ScottySkis said:


> Potterbrothers store in Kingson NY has the advertimsements for daily discounts and flex dates in the store. I post some here today through out the day.
> 
> Plattekill-$t37.95 on Sundays-Jan4, Jan25 and feb 22, march22
> Killington-$49.95 Dec.19, Jan2, Jan15, jan30, feb. 12, feb27,mar6, and sunday(only weekend day)3/15
> ...



Bromley $39.95 jan1, 1/3,&10sat.s ,1/19 Monday. Sat.s: 1/31,2/7,2/21,2/28,3/7,3/14
Windham $37.95 1/6,1/14,1/22,2/4,2/10,2/26, Saturday :s 2pm-8pm 1/3,1/10,1/24,2/7 and, Sundays:$39.95:1/11,1/25,2/1,2/8,3/1,3/8

Jiminy Peak $25 Sat.s 1/24and 2/21 from 3pm to 10pm. 38 Fridays any 8 hours 1/9,1/23,2/6, and 2/13. Sundays $40 any 8 hours 1/4,1/11,1/25, 2,/8, 2/22,3/1, 3/8


----------



## Tin (Nov 12, 2014)

ScottySkis said:


> Potterbrothers store in Kingson NY has the advertimsements for daily discounts and flex dates in the store. I post some here today through out the day.
> 
> Plattekill-$t37.95 on Sundays-Jan4, Jan25 and feb 22, march22
> Killington-$49.95 Dec.19, Jan2, Jan15, jan30, feb. 12, feb27,mar6, and sunday(only weekend day)3/15
> ...



Thank you Scotty, I'm going to grab the Dec. 19th one to K. A nice Friday trip and hopefully they have a lot more open. Anyone up for a trip?


----------



## Ski2LiveLive2Ski (Nov 12, 2014)

Princeton Ski Club (costs $30 to join) is offering $55 Pocono Ski And Ride Cards. Each card is good for 6 days of skiing, one day each at Blue Mountain, Camelback, Jack Frost, Shawnee, Big Bear and Alpine. Good any day after Jan 5, with no black out dates. 

This is a steal for Pocono skiers. I bought two of them, which will give me 6 days solo at Blue, Camelback and Jackfrost and 2 days with my kids (under 46" ski free with paying adult) at Shawnee. Probably won't bother with Alpine or Big Bear, but I'll be getting 8 days on the slopes, 2 with my kids included, for $140 including the membership cost. Hard to beat. 

They need to receive your check by Nov. 20 for this deal. For info, email gkoscs@gmail.com

Once I've used up the Mountains I plan to hit, I will offer my cards free to anyone interested in hititng Alpine or Big Bear (both about 500 foot hills suited only for beginners)


----------



## jaytrem (Nov 12, 2014)

Here's a decent deal for a mileage junkie like myself...

http://www.united.com/web/en-US/app...ons/registrationDetails.aspx?promoCode=A14398

Basically United is offering 20% off when using mile to book a flight to Europe.  So you're looking at 48,000 roundtrip rather than 60,000.  I always found it better to use other credit cards deal to get to Europe though.  When using straight airline miles you don't earn additional miles, so you'd lose out on about 8,000 new ones. But if you're loaded with UNited miles this might be of interest.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 12, 2014)

jaytrem said:


> *you're looking at 48,000 roundtrip rather than 60,000.*



When did it change to 60,000 from 50,000?    

I took a FF trip to Europe in 2004 and it cost me 50,000.  I guess there's even "inflation" in FF miles!


----------



## jaytrem (Nov 12, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> When did it change to 60,000 from 50,000?
> 
> I took a FF trip to Europe in 2004 and it cost me 50,000. I guess there's even "inflation" in FF miles!



I'm not sure, I just realized it when I was checking out flights today.  I do vaguely recall reading something about it a while back, like maybe a year or two ago.  I know they were still 50,000 in the summer of 2010.


----------



## VTKilarney (Nov 13, 2014)

60,000 miles is now standard - and that assumes that you can find tickets at that tier.  On Delta, good luck.


----------



## VTKilarney (Nov 13, 2014)

I haven't been able to find a schedule for The Point FM's Friday ski days.  Are they doing it this year?


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 13, 2014)

VTKilarney said:


> 60,000 miles is now standard - and that assumes that you can find tickets at that tier.  On Delta, good luck.



What a crock of crap.   I have so many miles I may as well just start selling them.


----------



## abc (Nov 13, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> What a crock of crap.   I have so many miles I may as well just start selling them.


If you got a boat load of miles you don't have any use for, sell it!

A couple years ago, I sold a bunch of AA miles because they don't fly to where I want to go direct. It certainly help finance my trips. And my buddies got a pair of tickets at less cost than if they buy the ticket straight.

End result: I gain a couple of ski buddies and (I believe) some good karma points!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 13, 2014)

abc said:


> *If you got a boat load of miles you don't have any use for, sell it!
> 
> A couple years ago, I sold a bunch of AA miles*



I guess this has to be done with friends or family?  I mean, there's no private market for them, is there?


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 14, 2014)

All hill and prices and dates for flex tickets posted here now.


ScottySkis said:


> Potterbrothers store in Kingson NY has the advertimsements for daily discounts and flex dates in the store. I post some here today through out the day.
> 
> http://www.potterbrothers.com/produ...gston+Swap+#+3+(Email+Blast)&utm_medium=email
> Plattekill-$t37.95 on Sundays-Jan4, Jan25 and feb 22, march22
> ...



 Bromley $39.95 jan1, 1/3,&10sat.s ,1/19 Monday. Sat.s: 1/31,2/7,2/21,2/28,3/7,3/14
 Windham $37.95 1/6,1/14,1/22,2/4,2/10,2/26, Saturday :s 2pm-8pm 1/3,1/10,1/24,2/7 and, Sundays:$39.95:1/11,1/25,2/1,2/8,3/1,3/8

 Jiminy Peak $25 Sat.s 1/24and 2/21 from 3pm to 10pm. 38 Fridays any 8 hours 1/9,1/23,2/6, and 2/13. Sundays $40 any 8 hours 1/4,1/11,1/25, 2,/8, 2/22,3/1, 3/8
http://www.potterbrothers.com/product-category/flex-tickets/



 Plattekill-$t37.95 on Sundays-Jan4, Jan25 and feb 22, march22
Killington-$49.95 Dec.19, Jan2, Jan15, jan30, feb. 12, feb27,mar6, and sunday(only weekend day)3/15
Hunter ( all Fridays)$ 37.95 Dec12, jan 9 , feb 6, fb 27 march 13
Bell (FLAT) eayre $37.95     Dec20(sat), 1/4and2/1Sundays  Fri 2/6 and Sundays Feb22and March15
Catamount $24.95 Saturdays eveinings  from 3pm -10pm.1/17,1/31, Feb 7 and Feb 28
Bromley, Jiminy Peak and Windham to come later[/QUOTE]


----------



## VTKilarney (Nov 14, 2014)

Monte Sainte Anne offered a kids ski free promotion last year during a portion of the winter.

I can't find anything on their official website, but one of the lodging partners has it available and it can be booked.  The promotion runs from February 16th through March 22nd.

Here is a link: 
http://www.chateaumontsainteanne.com/en/packages/

If anyone else knows of any other kids ski free offers I would love to know.


----------



## skifree (Nov 14, 2014)

smuggs
http://myjumponit.com/engine/SplashDetails.aspx?LID=4291&contestid=125848&productid=13139692&p=12


----------



## VTKilarney (Nov 14, 2014)

If you are thinking about a trip to Bretton Woods, the Fairbanks Inn in St. Johnsbury is offering a Manager's Special through the end of November for 2 nights at the price of 1.  It doesn't price correctly if you book online, so you will need to call.  The cheapest room looks to be $134 per night.  

The Fairbanks Inn is a motel, but it is definitely an upscale motel.  Truthfully, $134 seems somewhat steep, but one family has a monopoly on hotels in town and the rates reflect that reality.


----------



## jaytrem (Nov 14, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> I guess this has to be done with friends or family? I mean, there's no private market for them, is there?



There's no legit one that I know of.  I've arranged a few deals between friends (different circle), works out real well for both parties.  There's also Craigslist, but obviously that a bit more risky.  And who knows, maybe somebody from AZ will PM you now that they know you have miles you're looking to part with.


----------



## Tin (Nov 14, 2014)

Anyone know of any cheap lodging within 45 minutes of Mad River/Bush and Smuggs? We generally stay at the Hollow Inn in Montpelier for under $100 a night. Was thinking the hostel when solo but that won't work when the GF or dog is with me.


----------



## xwhaler (Nov 14, 2014)

Catsup948 and I grabbed a room at the Hydeaway 2 miles from MRG for March for $86 after taxes on a Sunday night. Includes hot breakfast


----------



## reefer (Nov 14, 2014)

Tin said:


> Anyone know of any cheap lodging within 45 minutes of Mad River/Bush and Smuggs? We generally stay at the Hollow Inn in Montpelier for under $100 a night. Was thinking the hostel when solo but that won't work when the GF or dog is with me.



Golden Lion. Route 100 across from Sugarbush South Entrance. Used to give an AZ discount. Hot Breakfast included. 5 minutes to Bush, 10 to MRG.


----------



## Tin (Nov 14, 2014)

Stayed at the Lion last year and liked it. $86 is a great deal


----------



## Kleetus (Nov 16, 2014)

Not sure if this has been posted before...but looks like a good deal if your going for the ride and ski card...basically half off...

http://nhdollarsaver.dollarsavershow.com/Advertiser.aspx?advertiser_id=4663


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 16, 2014)

smuggs - $49 adult / 39 youth @ Costco

print ticket @ home so no need to have your receipt checked as you exit.

*One (1) 3-Mountain Lift Ticket *



Adult ages 19-64
Youth ages 6-18
Valid 11/28- 4/19/15, No Holidays
*Features:*


3 Big Interconnected Mountains
Over 1,000 acres of terrain
Over 750 acres of Glades
78 Trails - over 27 miles
58 km of cross-country and snowshoe trails
*Specifications:*


19% intermediate trails and glades
50% expert
31% challenge
Variety of learning terrain
2,610 foot vertical rise
Average annual snowfall of more than 26 feet
*How to Redeem:*


Bring your printed e-voucher to Smugglers' Notch Ticket Booth to receive your one (1) Adult 3-Mountain Lift Ticket or one (1) Youth 3-Mountain Lift Ticket
*Smugglers' Notch Terms & Conditions:*


Recipient’s e-mail address MUST be supplied in e-mail field on Shipping Address page
E-voucher entitles the bearer to one single-day, Adult OR Youth 3-Mountain Lift Ticket
Not valid with any other offers or discounts
Identification must be presented upon request.
Non-transferable
Not for resale
No Holidays - 12/26/14 - 1/4/15, 1/17 - 1/19/15 & 2/14 - 2/22/15


----------



## xwhaler (Nov 17, 2014)

*Ragged $25 Friday 12/5*

http://raggedmountainresort.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/11/CHAD.pdf


----------



## bousquet19 (Nov 17, 2014)

*WNEP Ski Card for Poconos*

Just received a blast email for the 2014-15 WNEP ski card:  $114 + $2 shipping for seven Poconos resorts (well, six if you lump Jack Frost and Big Boulder).

Weekends OK, holidays blacked out.

Woody

http://wnep.com/2013/10/04/the-2012-2013-wnep-ski-card-is-here/



Jack Frost
Big Boulder
Ski Sawmill
Swain Resort
Greek Peak
Ski Shawnee
Mountain Creek


----------



## trackbiker (Nov 17, 2014)

bousquet19 said:


> Just received a blast email for the 2014-15 WNEP ski card:  $114 + $2 shipping for seven Poconos resorts (well, six if you lump Jack Frost and Big Boulder).
> Weekends OK, holidays blacked out
> Woody
> 
> ...



Be careful with this one. Some of the descriptions include Greek Peak but Greek Peak is *not* included this year.
This was much better last year. It included Greek Peak and Gore for the same price. That is why it is not selling well this year.


----------



## 603Skier (Nov 17, 2014)

www.liftopia.com on Dec 12th Mount Snow Vt has a $12 lift ticket deal 87% off.
Not sure how long it will last.


----------



## catsup948 (Nov 17, 2014)

603Skier said:


> www.liftopia.com on Dec 12th Mount Snow Vt has a $12 lift ticket deal 87% off.
> Not sure how long it will last.



It goes almost up until that date.  I went last year.  It was fun, terrain was fairly limited.  North face was open so it made the trip worth it.


----------



## prsboogie (Nov 17, 2014)

603Skier said:


> www.liftopia.com on Dec 12th Mount Snow Vt has a $12 lift ticket deal 87% off.
> Not sure how long it will last.



Its available on their website also. Same price, founders day


----------



## VTKilarney (Nov 17, 2014)

Sugarbush four packs:
http://www.sugarbush.com/vermont-sk...&utm_content=quad-pack&utm_campaign=quad-pack


$219, transferable, and no restrictions.


----------



## VTKilarney (Nov 18, 2014)

*Bretton Woods specials:*

Christmas Special: December 25, 2014
Our Christmas gift to you... ski and ride, from 10 am to 4 pm, for just $25.

Big Game Special: February 1, 2015
Join us for the Big Game Day, lift tickets are just $49.

St. Patty’s Special: March 17, 2015
Everyone is Irish with $17 lift tickets.

Beach Party Special: March 28, 2015
During our Annual Beach Party celebration, wear beach attire and ski for just $25!

Patriot’s Day Special: April 20, 2015
Join us for some spring skiing, lift tickets are only $17.76.

*Specials for local residents:*

BRETTON WOODS LIFT TICKETS - SUNDAYS
Join us Sunday afternoons (after 12 pm) at Bretton Woods and get an exclusive rate as a local resident.

Sunday Local Special: $25 Lift Tickets

BRETTON WOODS NIGHT SKIING - FRIDAYS
Join us Friday nights (4 - 8 pm) at Bretton Woods and get an exclusive rate as a local resident.

Friday Night Special: 2-4-1 Lift Tickets, $25 / two people


----------



## Ski2LiveLive2Ski (Nov 18, 2014)

I received a free any one day pass to Whaleback in NH with my Mountain Sports Club membership. No way I'm going to use it, so if anyone will send me your address and I will mail it to you.


----------



## xwhaler (Nov 18, 2014)

Ski2LiveLive2Ski said:


> I received a free any one day pass to Whaleback in NH with my Mountain Sports Club membership. No way I'm going to use it, so if anyone will send me your address and I will mail it to you.



PM sent


----------



## Ski2LiveLive2Ski (Nov 18, 2014)

Cool, that was quick


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 18, 2014)

VTKilarney said:


> Sugarbush four packs:
> http://www.sugarbush.com/vermont-sk...&utm_content=quad-pack&utm_campaign=quad-pack
> 
> 
> $219, transferable, and no restrictions.


"Quad Packs must be issued to an individual at the time of purchase, and *ONLY THIS INDIVIDUAL may pick-up Quad Pack tickets from the ticket window.* One or multiple tickets may be picked up at a time, and are ONLY VALID on the day of issuance."


Yes you can use them to get tickets for other people but you must be there yourself to redeem the coupons. They are very strict about this, believe me I know. When I got hurt two seasons ago I couldn't give them to a friend to use even if I gave him my ID & called ahead. No way was I driving to VT. with a broken ankle & torn ACL just to redeem the tickets. Got burnt for three of them.


----------



## xwhaler (Nov 18, 2014)

*Dartmouth Skiway*


*Monday and Tuesday Special**Non-Holiday Periods Only*​*All Day*
*1/2 day*All Skiers and Riders$20$20


----------



## 4aprice (Nov 18, 2014)

xwhaler said:


> *Monday and Tuesday Special**Non-Holiday Periods Only*​*All Day*
> *1/2 day*
> All Skiers and Riders
> $20
> $20



Careful,  While a good deal, Skiways tends not to run the Holts Side everyday so it's probably just the Winslow side for this deal.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## bousquet19 (Nov 18, 2014)

trackbiker said:


> Be careful with this one. Some of the descriptions include Greek Peak but Greek Peak is *not* included this year.
> This was much better last year. It included Greek Peak and Gore for the same price. That is why it is not selling well this year.



Not much of a deal, especially without Greek Peak or Gore.  

A rather deceptive oversight (?) to list Greek Peak when it's not included.  Shame on WNEP.


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 19, 2014)

http://www.groupon.com/deals/magic-mountain-ski-resort


----------



## prsboogie (Nov 19, 2014)

http://instagram.com/p/vlg629OU7C/  looks like a good time to use the 19 dollar early season pass!!


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 19, 2014)

Smellytele said:


> http://www.groupon.com/deals/magic-mountain-ski-resort



just FYI - Not valid 12/26/14-1/1/15, 1/17/15-1/19/15, or 2/14/15-2/22/15


----------



## prsboogie (Nov 19, 2014)

gmcunni said:


> just FYI - Not valid 12/26/14-1/1/15, 1/17/15-1/19/15, or 2/14/15-2/22/15



Use code less10 for another 10 off!


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 19, 2014)

Today is the last day to get low priced Wachusett passes. $249 Bronze, $299 Silver, $539 Gold. Includes a number of discounts at partner mtns including 50% off at Jay, Burke, and Alta.

https://www.wachusett.com/shoponline/entity/tabid/254/c-1-gps.aspx

Use the group *SkiForr*.


----------



## trackbiker (Nov 19, 2014)

prsboogie said:


> Use code less10 for another 10 off!



? Tried this. Didn't work. Still $45.00


----------



## prsboogie (Nov 19, 2014)

I didn't think it was a limited off but maybe it was linked to my account, sorry just trying to help out.


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 19, 2014)

Smellytele said:


> http://www.groupon.com/deals/magic-mountain-ski-resort



for a $1.33 more per day with no blackouts

3-Pack of Tickets 


- 3 tickets vouchers for only $139
- Valid any day during 2014-15 season, even holidays
- 100% transferable so they make great gifts or advanced purchases for visiting ski guests at great savings
- Saves 27% off ticket booth price
- Tri-Packs are not sold after November 30th.

http://www.magicmtn.com/magic_card.php


----------



## prsboogie (Nov 19, 2014)

That's a sweet deal too but I know I'll never get there 3 days this year.


----------



## Tin (Nov 19, 2014)

prsboogie said:


> That's a sweet deal too but I know I'll never get there 3 days this year.



I'll drive, don't worry you will.


----------



## prsboogie (Nov 19, 2014)

thanks Tin!!


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 19, 2014)

AAA members 




*$26 for the 2014 - 2015 Season Ride and Ski Card ($52 Value)**The Ride and Ski Card*








http://rideandskine.com/Mountain_Discounts.html


----------



## WJenness (Nov 20, 2014)

I just stumbled across this on the Killington site.

Looks like a pretty great deal to get a little one on the hill for the first time:

Four days on the hill for you and the little one, equipment to keep for them, all for $349 (or $399 depending on when you go):


*MINISTARS 4-DAY DISCOVERY CAMP, STARTING AT $349


This unique 4-day program is designed specifically for first-time skiers to help them find their legs with help from the specially designed Elan Junior U-Flex learning system. Plus, these skis, bindings and boots are theirs to keep - FREE!



Available the following time periods for the 2014-15 season:
November 28 - December 19, 2014, $349
January 4 - February 10, 2015, $399
March 1 through early April, excluding Saturdays, $399


Includes four consecutive full-days of ski lessons, learning area lift ticket, equipment and lunch daily.
Receive a FREE 4-day Adult Lift Ticket to be used each day in conjunction with the program.
The brand new Elan U-Flex ski system and boots are yours to keep - FREE!

Space is limited, so book early.



More info: http://www.killington.com/site/lesso...rams/ministars*


----------



## VTKilarney (Nov 20, 2014)

FYI: The Killington deal is for children ages 4-6.


----------



## VTKilarney (Nov 20, 2014)

Does anyone know if there is a gasoline company deal this year?  (Typically BOGO with three fill-ups).  I haven't been able to find anything.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 20, 2014)

VTKilarney said:


> Does anyone know if there is a gasoline company deal this year?  (Typically BOGO with three fill-ups).  I haven't been able to find anything.



The Skiridefree program (mostly Mobil, some Shell and Indies) doesnt get updated until just before or just after Thanksgiving.  

The Irving program I don't know about as it doesn't operate where I drive.

EDIT:  Just contacted the folks at SRF, website will be updated early next week.


----------



## St. Bear (Nov 20, 2014)

Irving usually doesn't announce their promo until Dec sometime.


----------



## manhattanskier (Nov 20, 2014)

http://www.boltonvalley.com/tickets-passes-rentals/cyber-monday-specials 

Special Deals Only Available on Monday, December 1st

Bolton Valley is offering some great Cyber Monday deals for one 24 hour period. Lock in some skiing and riding for yourself this winter, buy gifts for snow lovers on your list, or a little of both. The sale will start at 12:00am on Monday, December 1st and will be open for 24 hours, closing at 11:59pm on Monday.

A link to purchase these products will appear here at 12:00am on Monday, December 1st. 

$20 Early Season Lift Tickets

Ski Bum Season Pass: Just $199

Powder Pass Lite: Night Skiing for Under $20 Per Night


----------



## catherine (Nov 20, 2014)

I just purchased a great deal at Bolton Valley for my son and myself at the ski expo.  $120 per night for both of us to ski and stay.  With taxes, a little more but still a good deal.  I'm pretty sure if you called they would match it.  Never skied Bolton Valley, looking forward to it.



manhattanskier said:


> http://www.boltonvalley.com/tickets-passes-rentals/cyber-monday-specials
> 
> Special Deals Only Available on Monday, December 1st
> 
> ...


----------



## catherine (Nov 20, 2014)

http://rush49.com/deals/the-ride-an...tm_campaign=WickedAwesomeFacebookAdsforSkiing


----------



## trackbiker (Nov 21, 2014)

Here's two deals for 4 CT & MA areas each. Not bad for $70 each even if you only used two of the 4.

http://cbshartford.halfoffdeals.com/?af=10003&pk_campaign=2992-20141121


----------



## dlague (Nov 21, 2014)

trackbiker said:


> Here's two deals for 4 CT & MA areas each. Not bad for $70 each even if you only used two of the 4.
> 
> http://cbshartford.halfoffdeals.com/?af=10003&pk_campaign=2992-20141121



And one of then has Sundown - uh oh!  The Satan card!  Almost want to get it for that reason!


----------



## trackbiker (Nov 21, 2014)

dlague said:


> And one of then has Sundown - uh oh!  The Satan card!  Almost want to get it for that reason!



Hurry up and get one before Domeskier buys them out!


----------



## MadMadWorld (Nov 24, 2014)

trackbiker said:


> Here's two deals for 4 CT & MA areas each. Not bad for $70 each even if you only used two of the 4.
> 
> http://cbshartford.halfoffdeals.com/?af=10003&pk_campaign=2992-20141121



Oh hell I bought one....do I have the balls to ski Sundown?!?!


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 24, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Oh hell I bought one....do I have the balls to ski Sundown?!?!


you'll do fine.   tom's treat for the easy route down if you get nervous.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Nov 24, 2014)

gmcunni said:


> you'll do fine.   tom's treat for the easy route down if you get nervous.



I'm going straight for Satan. I do fear planb420's wrath though!


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 24, 2014)

seeded bumps on Pappoose this year?


----------



## Tin (Nov 24, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> I'm going straight for Satan. I do fear planb420's wrath though!



Show up to Butternut with your Kung Fujas on and kids will be asking for autographs.


----------



## prsboogie (Nov 27, 2014)

Guess Pat's Peak isn't opening tomorrow per this posting on their Facebook page.

Pats Peak Ski Area

55 mins*·*

Ok. Here's the scoop! It was the best of times and the worst of times. 15" of new snow is the best Thanksgiving news we've had in a long time. Unfortunately a BIG negative is Mr. Kilowatt is NOT making an appearance as of 8pm on Friday night.*

Now the worst part, wet snow has downed multiple electrical lines in the area making electrical service non-existent in many places including Henniker - home of the mighty Pats Peak.*

At this point, it appears that operating on Friday is highly suspect at best. Please check back in the morning for an updated status.*

PSNH electric crews are working their proverbial magic and butts off but in the grand scheme of things power restoration for homeowners ranks a bit higher than access to a good powder day. Debatable for sure, but we know where the priorities should be.*

With that said, we're going to be gunning for an re-opening on Saturday with all the good news being delayed 24 hrs. It will be like Friday never happened!*

See you guys Saturday, hopefully, for an action packed weekend. Thanks for checking in!*

The 2014/15 season is off to a great start although a bit bumpy! But we are hardy in New England!


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 27, 2014)

Lost power here on the NH seacoast for 24 hours.  Thankful we got it back that quick.  It clicked on 8 minutes before we got home from the holiday meal at the MIL's


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 27, 2014)

What did folks score from this years RSNE card?  I was pretty pleased.  Scored an anytime MT Abram voucher and a Sun-Fri Ragged.  Prior years I always got a random NH or ME ticket I used and a midweek Black Mountain ticket that I often was unable to use.  Psyched to ski Mt Abram.  Its been about 4 years.


----------



## xwhaler (Nov 28, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> What did folks score from this years RSNE card?  I was pretty pleased.  Scored an anytime MT Abram voucher and a Sun-Fri Ragged.  Prior years I always got a random NH or ME ticket I used and a midweek Black Mountain ticket that I often was unable to use.  Psyched to ski Mt Abram.  Its been about 4 years.



I got the Ragged Fri-Sunday ticket


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 28, 2014)

prsboogie said:


> Guess Pat's Peak isn't opening tomorrow per this posting on their Facebook page.
> 
> Pats Peak Ski Area
> 
> ...



Well I live in Henniker and power was restored around 1am this morning. With that said I haven't seen then update their website yet if they are going to open or not.
I realized 2 things because of this power outage. My wife would not survive a zombie apocalypse and I am now in the market to buy a generator.


----------



## prsboogie (Nov 28, 2014)

I bought one right before Sandy and still have never poured gas into it. Been the best 250.00 I've ever spent!


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 28, 2014)

prsboogie said:


> Guess Pat's Peak isn't opening tomorrow per this posting on their Facebook page.
> 
> Pats Peak Ski Area
> 
> ...



 	UPDATE AS OF 8AM: Pats Peak is still without power as of 8am this  morning. We are still waiting for Mr. Kilowatt to make an appearance at  the ski area. PSNH power crews are working hard to get everyone online  as soon as possible.
  	In light of this situation, we will not be operating on Friday and  still have our hopes high to open the lifts on Saturday morning,  provided there is power.

I guess only my side of town is up.


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 28, 2014)

http://offers.cbslocal.com/deal/phi...&utm_medium=email&utm_source=localoffersemail

[FONT=&quot]50% Off At Jack Frost Big Boulder Ski Area[/FONT]


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 28, 2014)

http://www.groupon.com/deals/mt-abr...campaign=b867ae83-9226-4ef2-b19d-3790e0bd2787
Mt Abram 2 fer $59


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 28, 2014)

nashoba Night skiing 25

http://www.groupon.com/deals/nashoba-valley-ski-2


----------



## jsiewierski (Nov 28, 2014)

Here is a special offer for the premium Mountain Sports Club membership with BOGO's at 20 resorts currently and lift tickets discounts at over 40 resorts with more being added. Full list of resort offers is here - http://www.mountainsportsclub.com/downhill.cfm
We also have 4 packs for as low as $100 that includes the one year membership and 17 resorts to select a ticket form with Premium plus. Use promo code SkiCheap through Monday December 1 for a $19.95 premium membership - https://www.mountainsportsclub.com/register.cfm


----------



## Tin (Nov 28, 2014)

jsiewierski said:


> Here is a special offer for the premium Mountain Sports Club membership with BOGO's at 20 resorts currently and lift tickets discounts at over 40 resorts with more being added. Full list of resort offers is here - http://www.mountainsportsclub.com/downhill.cfm
> We also have 4 packs for as low as $100 that includes the one year membership and 17 resorts to select a ticket form with Premium plus. Use promo code SkiCheap through Monday December 1 for a $19.95 premium membership - https://www.mountainsportsclub.com/register.cfm



^
The best site! Today I got 6 tickets to Crotched and 2 tickets to Magic, no blackout dates, for $30 a piece. Lots of other deals as well.


----------



## chuckstah (Nov 29, 2014)

Mt. Snow is offering fully transferable 4 packs with no blackout dates for $199 in  limited quantities.  Available monday, Dec 1st only  and price goes up after a certain undisclosed amount are sold.  Considering this for a couple of day trips when my pass is blacked out.


----------



## Abubob (Nov 29, 2014)

jsiewierski said:


> Here is a special offer for the premium Mountain Sports Club membership with BOGO's at 20 resorts currently and lift tickets discounts at over 40 resorts with more being added. Full list of resort offers is here - http://www.mountainsportsclub.com/downhill.cfm
> We also have 4 packs for as low as $100 that includes the one year membership and 17 resorts to select a ticket form with Premium plus. Use promo code SkiCheap through Monday December 1 for a $19.95 premium membership - https://www.mountainsportsclub.com/register.cfm



Do you have to pay for the premium package to get the lift ticket coupons?


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## catherine (Nov 29, 2014)

Not cheap but cheap for Okemo.    
Midweek Lift Ticket Special
Purchase these Midweek, Non-Holiday lift tickets for just $50!
These tickets are valid every midweek, non-holiday* day during the 2014/15 winter season. Quantities are limited.
Visit this page on Monday to buy your special Midweek Tickets!
 * 2014/15 Holiday Dates: Dec. 26, 2014-Jan. 2, 2015; Jan. 17-19, 2015; Feb. 14-20, 2015
Offer available only on Monday, December 1, 2014.


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 1, 2014)

chuckstah said:


> Mt. Snow is offering fully transferable 4 packs with no blackout dates for $199 in  limited quantities.  Available monday, Dec 1st only  and price goes up after a certain undisclosed amount are sold.  Considering this for a couple of day trips when my pass is blacked out.



poor form Mt Snow.  the $199 was sold out instantly.  but you can still get it for $249... pissed i passed on the Sugarbush $219 4 ticket pack for this only to miss out


----------



## Tin (Dec 1, 2014)

gmcunni said:


> poor form Mt Snow.  the $199 was sold out instantly.  but you can still get it for $249... pissed i passed on the Sugarbush $219 4 ticket pack for this only to miss out



Unless you ski there on weekends you should be able to find cheaper deals on Liftopia or there are lots of BOGOs floating around for Bush.


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 1, 2014)

Tin said:


> Unless you ski there on weekends you should be able to find cheaper deals on Liftopia or there are lots of BOGOs floating around for Bush.



weekend skier...


----------



## VTKilarney (Dec 1, 2014)

Q Burke has a 6-pack on sale until midnight tonight for $269.  The website says that the tickets are transferable.


----------



## Vince (Dec 1, 2014)

If you check out SkiRideFree.com they have a listing of gas stations and ski area's.......Anybody know if Simon Malls Gift Cards has any deal this year? Last year they did not but they did in previous years.


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 2, 2014)

Vince said:


> If you check out SkiRideFree.com they have a listing of gas stations and ski area's.......Anybody know if Simon Malls Gift Cards has any deal this year? Last year they did not but they did in previous years.



still showing 13/14


----------



## xwhaler (Dec 2, 2014)

*Cannon Saturday 12/6*

*December 6: Ski for Hunger Food Drive
*Food collected benefits the Good Neighbor Food Pantry in Franconia, NH. Bring 4 non-perishable food items to Guest Services in the Notchview Lodge and receive 50% off your full-day ticket that day! 

Was starting to scope out locations/prices to ski on Saturday. Cannon looks like a good bet to me


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 2, 2014)

48.30 for a saddleback ticket
http://www.seizethedeal.com/deals/one-lift-ticket-to-saddleback-mountain


----------



## reefer (Dec 2, 2014)

xwhaler said:


> *December 6: Ski for Hunger Food Drive
> *Food collected benefits the Good Neighbor Food Pantry in Franconia, NH. Bring 4 non-perishable food items to Guest Services in the Notchview Lodge and receive 50% off your full-day ticket that day!
> 
> Was starting to scope out locations/prices to ski on Saturday. Cannon looks like a good bet to me




Interesting! May do this. 
Okemo has their food drive Sunday 12/7. Bring a toy, an article of clothing, or (5) non-perishable food items and ski for $39.00.
I would do this but the ski widow uncharacteristically made plans on a Sunday during ski season..............................


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 2, 2014)

Smellytele said:


> still showing 13/14



Yeah, I was told it was supposed to be updated last week.  Didnt happen.  Which is par for the course with that program.  Nice people, but their organizational skills are horrendous.  When I make my GPS map of the gas stations each year, there hasnt been a year when I havent found multiple mistakes (wrong addresses, old stations that no longer participate, new stations participating that were omitted, etc...).


----------



## soposkier (Dec 2, 2014)

For those in Maine.  Free saddleback tickets and cheap beer!  Wish I could make it....


http://mainetoday.com/do-this-2/free-lift-tickets-to-saddleback-and-2-saddleback-ales-powder-keg/


----------



## VTKilarney (Dec 2, 2014)

Irving oil has posted this year's ski promotion:
https://www.theirving.com/ski

Is it safe to assume that the BOGO offer is off of full retail, and not a Liftopia ticket?

The only mountain that I will likely use it at is Owl's Head.  With season passes, even a BOGO is a hard pill to swallow when skiing at my home hill is already paid for.  Owl's Head has some good regular rates and is not too far from where I live, so it's appealing in my situation.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 2, 2014)

VTKilarney said:


> Irving oil has posted this year's ski promotion:
> https://www.theirving.com/ski
> 
> Is it safe to assume that the BOGO offer is off of full retail, and not a Liftopia ticket?



Definitely.

I noticed last week that Irving has made a foray into n.VT, so I might throw this into the mix depending on the individual ticket restrictions (which that link doesn't show) for Jay Peak.  If someone here grabs the paperwork at a local Irving, please post the details.


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 2, 2014)

Don't only certain Irving Gas Stations participate in this?  That's what I seem to recall from prior years.  I wonder if they'd be willing to accept copies of receipts.  I have to turn in the original to get reimbursed for work and it's pretty common for me to fill up my 13 gallon tank 3 times per week.  I suppose I could have the station print me an extra copy if need be.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Dec 2, 2014)

I got my first qualifying "fill-up" today - 10 gallons, which gets me about a half tank.  FYI, for anyone who isn't familiar with this, you need to go into the store and get the vouchers from an employee.


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## catherine (Dec 2, 2014)

Do you know if there are any restrictions on the BOGO?  Weekends available?  Thanks.



VTKilarney said:


> Irving oil has posted this year's ski promotion:
> https://www.theirving.com/ski
> 
> Is it safe to assume that the BOGO offer is off of full retail, and not a Liftopia ticket?
> ...


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 2, 2014)

catherine said:


> Do you know if there are any restrictions on the BOGO?  Weekends available?  Thanks.



did this 2 years ago, no restrictions. don't know if it has changed.


----------



## catherine (Dec 2, 2014)

Thanks!  



gmcunni said:


> did this 2 years ago, no restrictions. don't know if it has changed.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Dec 2, 2014)

catherine said:


> Do you know if there are any restrictions on the BOGO?  Weekends available?  Thanks.



Last year, most of the places offered deals m-f.  Some did sun-fri.  None of the areas offered the deal on Saturdays.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catherine (Dec 2, 2014)

I'm hoping to use it at Okemo.  I feel a sick day coming on...



Savemeasammy said:


> Last year, most of the places offered deals m-f.  Some did sun-fri.  None of the areas offered the deal on Saturdays.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catherine (Dec 2, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> Last year, most of the places offered deals m-f.  Some did sun-fri.  None of the areas offered the deal on Saturdays.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks!


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 2, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> Last year, most of the places offered deals m-f.  Some did sun-fri.  None of the areas offered the deal on Saturdays.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Its about half m-f and half sun-fri


----------



## catsup948 (Dec 2, 2014)

There were some good options for s - f as I remember.  Saddleback, Middlebury amongst others.


----------



## trackbiker (Dec 3, 2014)

*I Ski NY Tickets*

ISkiNY discount tickets are now on sale. Maybe not the best savings but good anytime so some might be interested for holidays. Gore and Whiteface currently sold out. (I got mine yesterday. :grin: )

https://www.iskiny.com/ski-deals/ticket-sales


----------



## Cornhead (Dec 3, 2014)

trackbiker said:


> ISkiNY discount tickets are now on sale. Maybe not the best savings but good anytime so some might be interested for holidays. Gore and Whiteface currently sold out. (I got mine yesterday. :grin: )
> 
> https://www.iskiny.com/ski-deals/ticket-sales



Does ISKINY still do the one $12 day? I think it was one Thursday last year, any ski area in NY on one specific date. I skied Gore on it last year.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trackbiker (Dec 3, 2014)

Cornhead said:


> Does ISKINY still do the one $12 day? I think it was one Thursday last year, any ski area in NY on one specific date. I skied Gore on it last year.
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2



         Listed as January 8th.
Vouchers available soon. 
https://www.iskiny.com/ski-deals/discover-ny-skiing

I think they had it two days last year.


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Dec 3, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> Don't only certain Irving Gas Stations participate in this?  That's what I seem to recall from prior years.  I wonder if they'd be willing to accept copies of receipts.  I have to turn in the original to get reimbursed for work and it's pretty common for me to fill up my 13 gallon tank 3 times per week.  I suppose I could have the station print me an extra copy if need be.



Any Irving as afaik, I save my receipts from all over New England, and copies worked for me on the ones that I had to turn in. At least they did at Burke.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 3, 2014)

Realistically, the ski hill's ticket personnel aren't going to know which Irving gas station's receipt is from a "participating station" versus not.


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 3, 2014)

i thought in prior years you took your receipt into the gas station (if you got at pump) and they gave you a booklet and a sticker for each purchase.. you gave the booklet full of stickers to the ticket person at the hill.


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Dec 3, 2014)

Now you just need the voucher sheet, and the three receipts...

Also:
*Minimum of 10 gallons needed for each receipt in order  to qualify. Qualifying receipts must be dated between December 1st, 2014  and March 31st, 2015. Customers are able to purchase fuel in Canada  (minimum 35 litres per receipt) and qualify for the offer. Vouchers will  be accepted at ski resorts until April 30th, 2015. See voucher for  valid days as there are days of the week the offer is not valid.

Usually the people in one of the Irvings up here just rip off a section of 15-20 vouchers for me off the pad as no one else seems to ask for them.


Participating Ski Resorts:


Black Mt., ME 
Lost Valley, ME 
Mt. Abram, ME 
Shawnee Peak, ME 
Saddleback, ME 
Snow Bowl, ME 
Pats Peak, NH 
King Pine, NH 
Black Mt., NH 
McIntyre, NH 
Dartmouth Skiway, NH 
Nashoba Valley, MA 
Catamount, MA 
Ski Bradford, MA 
Mad River Glen, VT 
Middlebury, VT 
Okemo, VT 
Smuggler Notch, VT 
Bolton Valley, VT 
Burke Mountain, VT 
Jay Peak, VT 
Mt. Southington, CT 
Mohawk Mt., CT 
Owl’s Head, QC


----------



## prsboogie (Dec 3, 2014)

A friend of mine sent this to me today, pretty funny!!
http://unofficialnetworks.com/2014/11/how-to-be-a-skier-too-funny#sthash.1zOijzh5


----------



## Not Sure (Dec 3, 2014)

prsboogie said:


> A friend of mine sent this to me today, pretty funny!!
> http://unofficialnetworks.com/2014/11/how-to-be-a-skier-too-funny#sthash.1zOijzh5



lots of hits...It's been posted a few times here


----------



## badinfluence (Dec 3, 2014)

does anyone know of any discounts to sugarloaf?  I tried searching the thread but it came up empty


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 3, 2014)

badinfluence said:


> does anyone know of any discounts to sugarloaf?  I tried searching the thread but it came up empty



yeah,  good deal for ski and stay the weekend of Feb 6th. let me see if i can find the details for you.


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 3, 2014)

badinfluence said:


> does anyone know of any discounts to sugarloaf?  I tried searching the thread but it came up empty



here it is.  discount lodging + ski plus some parties.

http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php/133217-AlpineZone-Summit-6-0-February-6-8-2015


----------



## badinfluence (Dec 4, 2014)

I wish I could make that trip.  I have been wanting to go for years.  But I don't think my wife would let me leave for a weekend with two kids under 2


----------



## Razor (Dec 4, 2014)

badinfluence said:


> I wish I could make that trip.  I have been wanting to go for years.  But I don't think my wife would let me leave for a weekend with two kids under 2



Sure she would if you let her go away for a weekend while you took care of the kids.


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 4, 2014)

badinfluence said:


> I wish I could make that trip.  I have been wanting to go for years.  But I don't think my wife would let me leave for a weekend with two kids under 2



you could do slopeside condo and hang with them @ lunch and @ night.. but that probably isn't an economical option


----------



## Slimtalk (Dec 5, 2014)

Sounds like a fun time!


----------



## badinfluence (Dec 5, 2014)

Point well taken.  I will have to see what she is willing to do


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 5, 2014)

*$29 Jiminy Peak voucher*

email today:


Visit Pedigree Ski Shop to get your $29 Jiminy Peak voucher.  Bring a new skier to Pedigree when you come for your voucher and we will give them a free daily rental!! (Deposit required).  

Make it a getaway and stay at Jiminy Peak's slopeside Country Inn for $115.  Call (800) 882-8859 to reserve this offer and mention the code "115 Pedigree Special."  _Offer is subject to availability and is valid on stays through December 22, 2014.  Not valid in conjunction with any other offer, discount or promotion._

Jiminy will open for full time operation on Thursday 12/11.  Check *www.jiminypeak.com* for the latest operating schedule, conditions and trail count.

_*BOTH OFFERS END 12/22/14.  Supplies are limited-so hurry in!!*_

_*GET OUT THERE AND SKI!*_​


----------



## Travelbug724 (Dec 5, 2014)

I'm from MA and on a tight budget, are there any mountains with enough trails open to make a day trip worth it?  Maybe a discount day?


----------



## billski (Dec 5, 2014)

Travelbug724 said:


> I'm from MA and on a tight budget, are there any mountains with enough trails open to make a day trip worth it?  Maybe a discount day?


What's your idea of "fun"?  beginner/intermediate/advanced, type of terrain, challenge?  good bar?  speed? bumps? yard sales? Midweek?  How flexible are you?   Need to look at that before we look at deals.


----------



## billski (Dec 5, 2014)

badinfluence said:


> does anyone know of any discounts to sugarloaf?  I tried searching the thread but it came up empty


see if your company belongs to Recreation Connection or Working Advantage.They offer a ~20 USD discount.


----------



## Cornhead (Dec 5, 2014)

billski said:


> What's your idea of "fun"?  beginner/intermediate/advanced, type of terrain, challenge?  good bar?  speed? bumps? yard sales? Midweek?  How flexible are you?   Need to look at that before we look at deals.



I like yard sales, as long as I don't get hurt, breaks up the monotony.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## catherine (Dec 5, 2014)

Gunstock is looking for teams for its Monday Race League.  10 weeks of skiing and 8 weeks of racing for only $150.  Two of the weeks are night skiing.  Works out to $18.75 a day if you don't go at night.  Don't think you can get cheaper than that!


----------



## Ski2LiveLive2Ski (Dec 8, 2014)

badinfluence said:


> I wish I could make that trip.  I have been wanting to go for years.  But I don't think my wife would let me leave for a weekend with two kids under 2



The question is less whether she would let you leave than whether she would let you come back

- signed divorced dad


----------



## yeggous (Dec 8, 2014)

Ski2LiveLive2Ski said:


> The question is less whether she would let you leave than whether she would let you come back
> 
> - signed divorced dad



Wise words here.


----------



## skifree (Dec 8, 2014)

already posted but with this new storm worth a re-post

Founders Day


Friday December 12 

Founders Day 



Time:

All Day

Location:

All Mountain

Description: 

Mount Snow has one of the most colorful and interesting histories of any resort in the ski industry thanks in large part to our visionary founder and National Ski Areas Association Hall of Fame member, Walter Schoenknecht. To celebrate our great history we have decided that December 12, Mount Snow’s birthday, will be known as Founders Day! This year being our 60th Annivesary, we decided to celebrate the entire weekend. Check out a collection of awesome memorabilia from Mount Snow’s past, enjoy a piece of birthday cake and toast to many more years of fun

Here are some of the fun things we have planned for Founder's Day
•$12 Lift Ticket Deal for Friday, December 12 only. (must purchase 24 hours in advance online, use link below)
•Mount Snow History Museum near Tony's Pizza
•Lift Line Giveaways
•Founders Brewing Tap Takeover in Station Tap Room with Live Music ◦Taste the extremely rare, Kentucky Breakfast Stout
◦Plus, 5 additional taps pouring various Founders Brewing Co. Beers
◦Live Music from 3pm-7pm


SPECIAL LIFT TICKET DEAL

As part of the celebration we are offering $12 full day lift tickets valid on December 12th when you purchase online at least 24 hours in advance. Quantities are limited so use the link below to buy your tickets now!

BUY NOW


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 8, 2014)

skifree said:


> already posted but with this new storm worth a re-post
> 
> founders day
> 
> ...



link?


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 8, 2014)

at costco


----------



## fahz (Dec 8, 2014)

Smellytele said:


> link?



At the bottom of this linked page
[video]http://www.mountsnow.com/events/calendar/founders-day/[/video]


----------



## VTKilarney (Dec 8, 2014)

The Eastern Townships can make for a cheap mid-week trip thanks to Liftopia.  Orford is $26 on Monday, Tuesday, and Wednesday.  Owl's Head is less than $30 on every day that I checked.  They have a $20 (non-Liftopia) rate on Tuesdays and Wednesdays beginning January 6th.  They are fun hills to combine with a Jay Peak trip if you are looking for a change of scenery.


----------



## dlague (Dec 8, 2014)

VTKilarney said:


> The Eastern Townships can make for a cheap mid-week trip thanks to Liftopia.  Orford is $26 on Monday, Tuesday, and Wednesday.  Owl's Head is less than $30 on every day that I checked.  They have a $20 (non-Liftopia) rate on Tuesdays and Wednesdays beginning January 6th.  They are fun hills to combine with a Jay Peak trip if you are looking for a change of scenery.



The RSNE card also:



Ride & Ski Cardholders always pay

Tuesday & Wednesday: $20 lift ticket

Thursday-Sunday: up to 30% off lift tickets

Ski&Stay: Slope side room with breakfast
starting at $95 per person, taxes included


----------



## VTKilarney (Dec 8, 2014)

The $95 Owl's Head ski & stay promotion is available to the general public on their website.  

I'm not sure that it's a great deal given how cheap the ski tickets are.  It is per-person, so on Tuesdays and Wednesdays two people sharing the room are paying $150 for the room and breakfast.  Still, it's got to be one of the cheapest options out there for genuine trailside lodging.


----------



## catsup948 (Dec 9, 2014)

Pico! 

http://www.picomountain.com/winter/the_mountain/conditions/@@snowreport-detailed.html


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 10, 2014)

Mt abram 2 fer 49

http://www.seizethedeal.com/deals/two-lift-tickets-at-mt-abram-ski-resort


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Dec 10, 2014)

Blue Mt. 40% off weekdays...CBS daily deal

http://offers.cbslocal.com/deal/philadelphia/40-percent-off-at-blue-mountain-ski-area-1


----------



## chuckstah (Dec 10, 2014)

Sunday River has night skiing this Sat 12/13 for $5. Chondola and S Ridge.
4-8 pm


----------



## abc (Dec 10, 2014)

This just came into my inbox: 

http://valleygives.razoo.com/story/Fltrust

They're raffling off lift tickets to Berkshire East (amount other things). $10 gets you into the raffle and the charity (Franklin Land Trust) gets $20 from gift matching. 

It's only till midnight tonight though. Very short notice I'm afraid.


----------



## powhunter (Dec 11, 2014)

I have a Kmart 2fer that expires Sunday if anyone wants it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 603Skier (Dec 11, 2014)

chuckstah said:


> Sunday River has night skiing this Sat 12/13 for $5. Chondola and S Ridge.
> 4-8 pm



Can't beat that deal, keep in mind the skiing is very limited at night there.  But hey the price is right!


----------



## 603Skier (Dec 11, 2014)

On the skinh.com website...
It's the Season of Giving at Ski NH Resorts

On December 5th, Ragged Mountain Resort hosted Benefit Day where 100% of the proceeds from the sale of lift tickets that day were donated to Children's Hospital at Dartmouth-Hitchcock. The event was a huge success and at the end of the day they were able to donate $10,000 to CHaD. 

Other resorts in NH give back to local communities as well. Here's a list on how resort are helping local communities:

Cannon Mountain - Toys for Tots Drive on Saturday, December 13th. Bring a new, unwrapped toy and receive a voucher for 50% off a full day ticket.

Kine Pine Ski Area - Opening Day is Friday, December 12th, and you can ski and ride all day for only $20.  Donate non-perishable food items and receive $1 off for each item received ($5 discount per person max). 

Loon Mountain - Ring In The Winter. Bring in a gently used winter garment now through Tuesday, December 16 to help people stay warm this winter.

Mount Sunapee - Cares & Shares Day on Sunday, December 14th. Bring 5 non-perishable food items to the ticket window and ski for only $35.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 11, 2014)

The Ski Ride Free gas station list is out.  I wont have time until maybe Sunday night, but I'll be making my GPS map as usual if anyone wants it.

The good?  Vermont gas stations are greatly improved this year, especially where there was some obvious holes, like Chittendon/Franklin counties.

The bad?  Whiteface is no longer participating.

www.skiridefree.com


----------



## catherine (Dec 12, 2014)

Attitash has a Tuesday Race League.  $100 for 9 weeks of racing with all mountain access.  The sign up is Tues, 16 December.


----------



## SkiMiser (Dec 13, 2014)

*Irving Gas 2 for 1 Lift Tix*

Irving Gas Stations offering 2 for 1 lift tickets again this year.  I'll tweet out every deal I find.  @SkiMiser

Details below on Irving.  
https://www.theirving.com/ski


----------



## Savemeasammy (Dec 13, 2014)

SkiMiser said:


> Irving Gas Stations offering 2 for 1 lift tickets again this year.  I'll tweet out every deal I find.  @SkiMiser
> 
> Details below on Irving.
> https://www.theirving.com/ski



This deal has been posted, but I haven't seen the vouchers at my local Irving yet.  Have you seen the vouchers in circulation?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xwhaler (Dec 15, 2014)

*Queechee*

Not sure who skis here other than those who own a condo but a nice little deal if you are looking to explore.

*BRING A FRIEND FRIDAY! ANY AGE, TWO LIFT TICKETS FOR $30.00 
*_includes a $10.00 food voucher for our Base Lodge, valid for day of visit
not offered during December, January and February holidays and breaks_​


----------



## bigski (Dec 15, 2014)

Any ideas for cheap gas, beer, cigarettes, and food heading towards Cannon on Rt 93?  I like CJs in Lincoln food is pretty good and my kids eat everything without complaining.


----------



## VTKilarney (Dec 15, 2014)

We have almost always found the best gas prices in Tilton, although in the past year or so we have noticed that Tilton isn't a sure thing for the cheapest prices.  Yesterday it was $2.63 at the Irving in Tilton.  

We like Tilton because we can stop at the diner for some decent cheap eats.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 15, 2014)

QBurke - offer only good today.




> *Purchase a $100 Gift Card TODAY and get a 1 day voucher good for a 1 day lift ticket! * Purchase online at http://www.skiburke.com/shop/gift-cards/gift-card-100.html or call (802) 626-7300!






If you and your family will eat lunch there enough during the season anyway, this essentially amounts to a free lift ticket.


----------



## skifree (Dec 15, 2014)

VTKilarney said:


> We have almost always found the best gas prices in Tilton, although in the past year or so we have noticed that Tilton isn't a sure thing for the cheapest prices.  Yesterday it was $2.63 at the Irving in Tilton.
> 
> We like Tilton because we can stop at the diner for some decent cheap eats.


my f-150 sure enjoyed the $2.65 gas at irving in greenfield,ma yesterday.
country cow off exit 27 on 93 is a good food stop I usually hit on my way up north.
all the state booze stores are great bargains. smokes=no idea


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 15, 2014)

For gas try - http://www.newhampshiregasprices.com/


----------



## petergriffen (Dec 15, 2014)

bigski said:


> Any ideas for cheap gas, beer, cigarettes, and food heading towards Cannon on Rt 93?  I like CJs in Lincoln food is pretty good and my kids eat everything without complaining.


Stop in plymouth downtown at Biedermans for a good sub and good beer .


----------



## dlague (Dec 16, 2014)

petergriffen said:


> Stop in plymouth downtown at Biedermans for a good sub and good beer .



That is a god stop!  I go the for lunch!


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 16, 2014)

crotched - $31
http://mnch.halfoffdeals.com/index.php?index_type=promo-detail&h=3392611#.VJBMchb-rlc


----------



## Tin (Dec 16, 2014)

Smellytele said:


> crotched - $31
> http://mnch.halfoffdeals.com/index.php?index_type=promo-detail&h=3392611#.VJBMchb-rlc



Thank you! I have 8 already but will probably grab a few more.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 16, 2014)

skifree said:


> my f-150 sure enjoyed the $2.65 gas at irving in greenfield,ma yesterday.
> country cow off exit 27 on 93 is a good food stop I usually hit on my way up north.
> all the state booze stores are great bargains. smokes=no idea



$2.38 here in Jersey, but given oil is plummeting today that should drop further.


----------



## St. Bear (Dec 16, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> $2.38 here in Jersey, but given oil is plummeting today that should drop further.



Sucker.  I paid $2.33 this morning.  With a credit card.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 16, 2014)

St. Bear said:


> Sucker.  I paid $2.33 this morning.  With a credit card.



Yeah I guess I havent looked in a few days.  Someone just told me they paid $2.25, so I guess its really dropped since I last filled up.


----------



## SkiMiser (Dec 18, 2014)

*Irving 2 for 1 update*



SkiMiser said:


> Irving Gas Stations offering 2 for 1 lift tickets again this year.  I'll tweet out every deal I find.  @SkiMiser
> 
> Details below on Irving.
> https://www.theirving.com/ski



The only station that I've seen having the vouchers out is in Farmington, NH.  There is a contact page on the IrvingOil.com site that might give you better direction.  Good Luck!  If I learn any more I'l tweet out @SkiMiser


----------



## SkiMiser (Dec 18, 2014)

Bretton Woods offering $25 tickets on Christmas Day.  Combine that with their 2 for 1 offer on Christmas Eve and you can ski 2 days for about $63.  Of course, unless your bringing the family, the divorce and make up gifts will be a lot more expensive.  If I hear of anything else I'll tweet out.  @SkiMiser


----------



## billski (Dec 18, 2014)

SkiMiser said:


> Bretton Woods offering $25 tickets on Christmas Day.  Combine that with their 2 for 1 offer on Christmas Eve and you can ski 2 days for about $63.  Of course, unless your bringing the family, the divorce and make up gifts will be a lot more expensive.  If I hear of anything else I'll tweet out.  @SkiMiser


  The lodging rates are fully jacked up at that point, so they'll zing you there, so like you said, you gotta add up the whole package $


----------



## dlague (Dec 18, 2014)

billski said:


> The lodging rates are fully jacked up at that point, so they'll zing you there, so like you said, you gotta add up the whole package $



Not if you live within driving distance then we would end up dividing the $60-70 for two days over the carload!


----------



## fahz (Dec 18, 2014)

*Bolton Valley 12/21 Santa Sunday*

Free skiing at Bolton Valley 12/21 if dressed as Santa
http://www.boltonvalley.com/dining-and-events/events-calendar/santa-sunday-1017

What's better than one Santa Claus going skiing? A whole pack of them partying it up in our backyard!
​ Get into the spirit of the season on Sunday, Dec. 21 here at  BV. All skiers and riders who arrive dressed head-to-toe in official  Kris Kringle attire will ski and ride free that day. This challenge is  not for the faint at heart—a simple red hat won’t cut it. Neither will a  just a simple red jacket, red helmet or enything of the like. Guests  must be dressed in the complete Santa package to earn this early holiday  gift!


 To qualify for this giveaway, arrive at Guest Services promptly  by 10am to get your complimentary lift ticket for the day. We'll also  be gathering all the Santas at that time for a group photo at the base  followed by a few photos of all the Santas skiing and riding.


----------



## skifree (Dec 18, 2014)

pico $26 on Fridays for the dudes. 53 trails open. I think i'm playing hooky from work tomorrow


----------



## jrmagic (Dec 18, 2014)

Not sure if it's been posted here but Magic introduced a college  ard and a twenties card that are free. College card gives you $39 weekend/holiday rate and $29 midweek/powder days.
20s card is $49 weekends/holiday and $39 midweek/powder days.


----------



## 57stevey (Dec 18, 2014)

I was able to get Irving vouchers today in Salem NH.


----------



## rocks860 (Dec 18, 2014)

I went to Irving and filled up today but didn't see any sort of promotion for it. Is it only in select areas?


----------



## 57stevey (Dec 18, 2014)

rocks860 said:


> I went to Irving and filled up today but didn't see any sort of promotion for it. Is it only in select areas?



Not sure about that, but I haven't noticed any signage yet at my local station. I asked at the counter and the vouchers had just come in.


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 19, 2014)

http://www.groupon.com/deals/pico-mountain-killington-boston

Pico for $45


----------



## abc (Dec 19, 2014)

Smellytele said:


> http://www.groupon.com/deals/pico-mountain-killington-boston
> 
> Pico for $45


 And if you buy a 2 day ticket, it's only 69 which works out to be 34.5 each

that's a smoking deal


----------



## rocks860 (Dec 19, 2014)

Too bad I ain't got no groupon account


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 19, 2014)

rocks860 said:


> Too bad I ain't got no groupon account



easy enough to sign up for it


----------



## Abubob (Dec 19, 2014)

dlague said:


> That is a god stop!  I go the for lunch!


Biederman's overcharges and underloads their subs IMO. Pats Pizza is a much better deal.


----------



## steamboat1 (Dec 20, 2014)

Got my pass down to $96 a day already.....:-D


----------



## SkiMiser (Dec 22, 2014)

57stevey said:


> Not sure about that, but I haven't noticed any signage yet at my local station. I asked at the counter and the vouchers had just come in.



I haven't seen any promotions at the stations either but the details on the Irving 2 for 1 deal are on the attached link.  Receipts from 12/1 through 3/31 count as long as you buy at least 10 gallons.  Some stores have the vouchers, others don't.  Not sure why but there is also a contact page on the Irving site and I suspect they will hook you up if you email them.  Good Luck!
https://www.theirving.com/ski


----------



## kiki (Dec 22, 2014)

I agree.


----------



## wakenbacon (Dec 23, 2014)

jrmagic said:


> Not sure if it's been posted here but Magic introduced a college  ard and a twenties card that are free. College card gives you $39 weekend/holiday rate and $29 midweek/powder days.
> 20s card is $49 weekends/holiday and $39 midweek/powder days.



Tried signing up for the twenties card. Says its $50 in the shopping cart. Hmm.


----------



## SkiMiser (Dec 23, 2014)

Rossignol offering 6 free lift tickets for purchase of new boots or skis.  Mountains included Saddleback, Jay, Cranmore and 3 others.  Your local shop has more details.  @SkiMiser


----------



## catherine (Dec 24, 2014)

Irving in Wolfeboro, NH has the two fer forms.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 24, 2014)

xwhaler said:


> Not sure who skis here other than those who own a condo but a nice little deal if you are looking to explore.
> 
> *BRING A FRIEND FRIDAY! ANY AGE, TWO LIFT TICKETS FOR $30.00
> *_includes a $10.00 food voucher for our Base Lodge, valid for day of visit
> not offered during December, January and February holidays and breaks_​



What mountain?


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## steamboat1 (Dec 24, 2014)

thetrailboss said:


> What mountain?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


Queechee


----------



## xwhaler (Dec 24, 2014)

thetrailboss said:


> What mountain?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



Queechee


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 24, 2014)

xwhaler said:


> Queechee



Very interesting. Neat hill. Earned my turns there now almost 8 years ago 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## KWRio23 (Dec 25, 2014)

Does anyone know what the holiday periods are for the Irving 2fers? I'm hoping to use them on Friday Jan 2nd. If anyone has a voucher and can check that for me, it'd be greatly appreciated!


----------



## catherine (Dec 25, 2014)

KWRio23 said:


> Does anyone know what the holiday periods are for the Irving 2fers? I'm hoping to use them on Friday Jan 2nd. If anyone has a voucher and can check that for me, it'd be greatly appreciated!



Not valid 12/26 - 1/4  Sorry


----------



## KWRio23 (Dec 25, 2014)

Bummer ... But thanks for letting me know!


----------



## catherine (Dec 26, 2014)

Tickets for Ragged Mtn from Flying Monkey.  See a movie, get ticket. 

http://www.flyingmonkeynh.com/event...ing Monkey&utm_content=Flying+Monkey+12/26/14


----------



## Monica (Dec 27, 2014)

Yes please!


----------



## Carrie (Dec 29, 2014)

I'm still looking for any deals out there


----------



## dlague (Dec 29, 2014)

catherine said:


> Tickets for Ragged Mtn from Flying Monkey.  See a movie, get ticket.
> 
> http://www.flyingmonkeynh.com/event...ing Monkey&utm_content=Flying+Monkey+12/26/14



We will be at this show any one else going?


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 29, 2014)

Carrie said:


> I'm still looking for any deals out there



Search for  potter brothers thread I posted several weeks ago. Deal s for Killington, hunter platty ,Windham, bell, Jiminy and maybe another hill or two


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Dec 29, 2014)

Waterville Valley

http://www.groupon.com/deals/waterv...campaign=216a9eba-926e-4c1c-9cd3-59f60db0f3d2


----------



## catherine (Dec 29, 2014)

dlague said:


> We will be at this show any one else going?



Fortunately, or unfortunately how you look at it, had to go out drinking elsewhere....


----------



## Cornhead (Dec 29, 2014)

ISKINY 1/8 & 1/9, $12-$24, lots of great places.
https://www.iskiny.com/news/theres-still-time-discover-ny-ski-day-january-8th Just noticed they added more Gore, they were sold out, $24, well worth that price.


----------



## catherine (Dec 29, 2014)

I posted this in a thread I started but there is a race league at Attitash that I am trying to get a team together for.  $100 for nine weeks of racing with all mountain access and après sponsored by Tuckerman's.  Can't imagine skiing cheaper than that!  One run through a course, doesn't matter if you snowplow as far as I am concerned.  Tuesdays starting on Jan 6.


----------



## skifree (Dec 30, 2014)

http://www.mountsnow.com/events/calendar/youth-pay-their-age-day/


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Dec 30, 2014)

catherine said:


> I posted this in a thread I started but there is a race league at Attitash that I am trying to get a team together for.  $100 for nine weeks of racing with all mountain access and après sponsored by Tuckerman's.  Can't imagine skiing cheaper than that!  One run through a course, doesn't matter if you snowplow as far as I am concerned.  Tuesdays starting on Jan 6.



You should cross post that in the General Discussion, if you set the bar that low, it shouldn't be a problem to fill out the team with this crowd!   I would if I was closer this winter...


----------



## xwhaler (Dec 30, 2014)

catherine said:


> Not valid 12/26 - 1/4  Sorry



Do you or anyone have the actual voucher showing the list of mtns and blackout days? Only last yrs is online from what I can see.


----------



## catherine (Dec 30, 2014)

xwhaler said:


> Do you or anyone have the actual voucher showing the list of mtns and blackout days? Only last yrs is online from what I can see.


I have the actual voucher.  What did you want to know?


----------



## catherine (Dec 30, 2014)

MEtoVTSkier said:


> You should cross post that in the General Discussion, if you set the bar that low, it shouldn't be a problem to fill out the team with this crowd!   I would if I was closer this winter...



Of course I would love to win but getting to ski for so little money is too good not to share, even at the sake of winning.  There are actually 12 days of skiing included!  The first day has gone by but that still leaves 11 days for $100.


----------



## xwhaler (Dec 30, 2014)

catherine said:


> I have the actual voucher.  What did you want to know?



Which mtns are Sunday-Fri and which are M-F. Also the blackout days. I'd imagine its very identical to last yrs program but I'd rather not assume.
Could you scan an image of it? Easier than typing everything up? Thanks


----------



## catherine (Dec 30, 2014)

Trying to attach photo, don't have a scanner.  Hopefully this works.


xwhaler said:


> Which mtns are Sunday-Fri and which are M-F. Also the blackout days. I'd imagine its very identical to last yrs program but I'd rather not assume.
> Could you scan an image of it? Easier than typing everything up? Thanks


----------



## catherine (Dec 30, 2014)

catherine said:


> View attachment 14863
> Trying to attach photo, don't have a scanner.  Hopefully this works.


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 30, 2014)

similar to Irving but different gas stations (not all same brand i think)

http://www.skiridefree.com/


----------



## chuckstah (Dec 31, 2014)

Loon starts thier Sunday afternoon special this week.  $29 for 12-4.  One of few Loon discounts.


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 31, 2014)

I was unaware of that.  Might be worth checking out at some point.  I still haven't skied South Peak terrain, so might be worth it for an afternoon.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 31, 2014)

Potter Brothers flex dates coming up soon their more I already lister the whole thing but for January 1 Bromley 40. Killington January 2 $50. January 3 Windham $30 2pm to 8 pm. 

January 4 Plattekill 38$ Belleayre 38$,  Jiminy Peak 40$,


----------



## xwhaler (Jan 1, 2015)

Ragged Sunday afternoon. $34 with a NH ID


----------



## Savemeasammy (Jan 1, 2015)

Sunapee offers 50% off non-holiday midweek tickets if you buy 4 days in advance.  40% 3 days in advance, 30% 2 days, 20% 1 day in advance.  My wife is taking one of our boys there tomorrow.


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 2, 2015)

Saddleback - 34.50
http://www.seizethedeal.com/deals/o...eting&user_email_address=tim.lamphere@fmr.com


----------



## 603Skier (Jan 2, 2015)

Cranmore - JANUARY 9, 2015
Ticket Rollback Day
$9 tickets all day, all ages see website calendar


----------



## xwhaler (Jan 2, 2015)

603Skier said:


> Cranmore - JANUARY 9, 2015
> Ticket Rollback Day
> $9 tickets all day, all ages see website calendar



Yes, the Warren Miller CHAD show I attended had these for free in the goodie bag. Given it is also my birthday that day I took the day off and plan on being there. Hopefully its not a total zoo.


----------



## dlague (Jan 2, 2015)

603Skier said:


> Cranmore - JANUARY 9, 2015
> Ticket Rollback Day
> $9 tickets all day, all ages see website calendar





xwhaler said:


> Yes, the Warren Miller CHAD show I attended had these for free in the goodie bag. Given it is also my birthday that day I took the day off and plan on being there. Hopefully its not a total zoo.



Being a Friday - yikes!  Luckily, that weekend is generally low on skier visits being so close to Christmas and New Years break!


----------



## Powda (Jan 13, 2015)

$99 for a lift ticket at mount snow and a night at Snow lake lodge for 1 person. Sun-Thurs 
$150 for 2 people lift tickets included. Sun-Thurs 
Great deal for a 1-2 day getaway.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 14, 2015)

Dunkin Donuts has coupons for Camelback. $6 off adult ticket, good for up to 5 tickets.  Saturday and holiday blackout.


----------



## Puck it (Jan 14, 2015)




----------



## Dmiller27 (Jan 14, 2015)

Cannon $49 full day lift ticket for this Sat 1/17. http://skinoboundaries.com/upcoming


----------



## dlague (Jan 15, 2015)

I know this is not lift ticket related but you can get a free download of a Warren Miller Movie by completing this survey - it is Journey (2003),

http://tracking.aimmedia.com/t?r=21...048708FD5EE57D1EB6E3DBD6C6D20B262B5980AC0D01&


----------



## petergriffen (Jan 18, 2015)

Anyone have a spreadsheet of ski deals


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 18, 2015)

petergriffen said:


> Anyone have a spreadsheet of ski deals[/search the potter brother thread


----------



## petergriffen (Jan 18, 2015)

Potter brother?


----------



## SkiMiser (Jan 19, 2015)

$10 lift tickets at Waterville Valley on Tuesday, 1/20/15!  @SkiMiser
http://www.waterville.com/ski-ride/snow-report.html


----------



## 603Skier (Jan 19, 2015)

Cannon ... Super Sunday Special: Sunday February 1st get your turns in before the big game with another 2-for-$74 day!


----------



## xwhaler (Jan 19, 2015)

I think we may see more of these SB Sunday deals this yr as well. With Pats in the big game and likely folks hosting/going to lots of parties that probably start in the afternoon, you may see mtns try and incent people to come skiing before any game day plans.

Others that have been already announced:
Bretton Woods $49
Wildcat/Attitash $39


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 19, 2015)

Weather dependent, but I'll probably be doing the traditional Cannon twofer on SB Sunday.


----------



## dlague (Jan 19, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Weather dependent, but I'll probably be doing the traditional Cannon twofer on SB Sunday.


I plan on being there that morning in to early afternoon!


----------



## xwhaler (Jan 19, 2015)

dlague said:


> I plan on being there that morning in to early afternoon!



I'd love to---we had a great crew of AZ'ers last SB Sunday. However that is my son's birthday and we are having a little party for him starting around 1
I may be there the Sat before however.


----------



## xwhaler (Jan 19, 2015)

*Black Mtn of ME--Free Ski*

https://www.facebook.com/events/1528986267385857/?source=1

Hard to beat free


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 19, 2015)

petergriffen said:


> Potter brother?
> Potter brothers


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 19, 2015)

Free skiing next Saturday and Sunday at Attitash and Wildcat for Active and Retired military.  $45 tickets for their family members.

http://www.attitash.com/events-and-activities.html?id=5307


----------



## dlague (Jan 19, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Free skiing next Saturday and Sunday at Attitash and Wildcat for Active and Retired military.  $45 tickets for their family members.
> 
> http://www.attitash.com/events-and-activities.html?id=5307



And I will be there on the 24th!  Except rather than $45 for their family members my family will use the Ride and Ski 2 for 1 - even better!


----------



## billski (Jan 21, 2015)

603Skier said:


> Cannon ... Super Sunday Special: Sunday February 1st get your turns in before the big game with another 2-for-$74 day!



Lots of SBS showing up on Liftopia
magic 34
sugarb 49
kingpine 31
bosquet 22
skiway 36
otisridge 12
s6 40
jp 44
gunstock 47
WV 65
wildcat/attitash 39
smuggs 45
mrg 41
burque 38
bv 46
black 33


----------



## billski (Jan 21, 2015)

Okemo 1-day sale, Wed. 1/21
One adult ticket, any day remainder of the season (think holiday rates)  for $76.
Vs. liftopia holiday rate 85 to 83.

https://tickets.okemo.com/affiliate.asp?ID=EB894DCD-A3C2-4477-84FE-345FED41CCB2


----------



## fahz (Jan 22, 2015)

*Penn Station today 1/22*

If you are near Penn Station this AM Ski Vermont and various ski mountains from VT have a presence there.  Thy are usually giving out tickets if you do or say the right thing based upon facebook posts and twitter feeds you might walk away with a free ticket.  

Posted by Ski Vermont on facebook moments ago.
Hey New Yorkers, we're spending the day in Penn Station today so be sure to come by and say hi. Also, the FIRST person to find PJ at the Mount Snow table and wish him a "Bluebird Day" wins a FREE lift ticket.

From Killington's twitter feed
*Killington Resort* ‏@KillingtonMtn  33m33 minutes ago
First 5 people to find us in #PennStation and yell "I Want the Beast Winter Ever" win a free lift ticket! #NYC


----------



## Puck it (Jan 23, 2015)

FYI on Sunoco and Kton


----------



## chuckstah (Jan 23, 2015)

Roll back the clock day coming up next Tuesday at Mad River. Sure it was mentioned before but for $3.50 maybe the best deal of the season. It will be packed. Lawsons finest on tap doesn't hurt either.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 23, 2015)

Platty this Sunday 35$/through Potter brothers shops flex ticket.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 24, 2015)

This Wednesday, Thursday and Friday January 28 thorough the 30 $20/ lift tickets at Plattekill. Jiminy peak and Windham 40$ through potterbrothers flex ticket for Sunday tommorow.


----------



## catherine (Jan 25, 2015)

Anyone know of any deals for Cannon on a Friday?


----------



## BBMF (Jan 27, 2015)

$50 for three lift tickets 
1@Smuggs 
1@Mohawk  
1@Sundown
http://cbshartford.halfoffdeals.com/index.php?index_type=promo-detail&pid=185226


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 29, 2015)

Saddleback - 34.50

http://www.seizethedeal.com/cities/portland


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Jan 29, 2015)

Groupon/Pico

http://www.groupon.com/deals/pico-m...campaign=59dc5ba1-6bcb-4b5e-9691-cdd59257fa1e

[h=4]Choose from Five Options[/h]  

$45 for one lift ticket ($69 value)
$65 for one lift ticket and one lesson or equipment rental ($118 value)
$85 for one lift ticket, lesson, and equipment rental ($159 value)
$69 for one two-day lift ticket ($138 value)
$109 for one two-day lift ticket with lessons or equipment rental ($228 value)
  Two-day lift ticket option must be used on consecutive days, by the  same person. Lessons are conducted in groups; equipment rental includes  skis, boots, and poles, or snowboard and boots. Options that include  lessons can only be used by adults (18 or older).


----------



## Powda (Jan 29, 2015)

Groupon has a 20% off discount code that expires tonight. Use code "TRIPLE" to save 20% on local deals.


----------



## sugarbushskier (Jan 29, 2015)

Catamount $20 eticket Mondays and Thursdays.  Skied there today and conditions were great!


----------



## Powda (Jan 30, 2015)

Two adult lift tickets to Magic, $63. It doesn't say anything about blackout dates.

https://www.doubletakeoffers.com/magic-mountain


----------



## Powda (Jan 30, 2015)

Four lift tickets to Berkshire East, $120 

https://www.doubletakeoffers.com/berkshire-east


----------



## manhattanskier (Jan 30, 2015)

http://cbshartford.halfoffdeals.com/index.php?index_type=promo-detail&pid=185226 

Ski 3 great mountains for only $50 now until the end of the ski season!

Hit the slopes and save!

The CBS Ski Card helps you save money when you’re looking to hit the slopes.

Ski 3 mountains for only $50

Click the buy now button to purchase your cards today!


Ski Sundown
126 Ratum Rd.
New Hartford, CT 06057
www.skisundown.com​

Mohawk Mountain
46 Great Hollow Rd
Cornwall, CT 06753
www.mohawkmtn.com

Smuggler's Notch
4323 Vermont 108 South
Jeffersonsville, VT 05464
www.smuggs.com


----------



## dlague (Jan 30, 2015)

BBMF said:


> $50 for three lift tickets
> 1@Smuggs
> 1@Mohawk
> 1@Sundown
> http://cbshartford.halfoffdeals.com/index.php?index_type=promo-detail&pid=185226





manhattanskier said:


> http://cbshartford.halfoffdeals.com/index.php?index_type=promo-detail&pid=185226
> 
> Ski 3 great mountains for only $50 now until the end of the ski season!
> 
> ...



I think these two are the same!  Repeat post.


----------



## Abominable (Jan 30, 2015)

Powda
Four lift tickets to Berkshire East, $120 

https://www.doubletakeoffers.com/berkshire-east
Today, 10:46 AMPowda
Two adult lift tickets to Magic, $63. It doesn't say anything about blackout dates.

https://www.doubletakeoffers.com/magic-mountain
_______________________________________

Powda, thanks for posting these deals, BUT, heads up, the BEast one all must be used on the same day.

I bought both Magic (which doesn't have this restriction) and BEast (which does).  Thankfully a quick phone call and they will refund.

And yeah, I failed to read the fine print the second time around.

But, thanks for posting!


----------



## SkiMiser (Jan 31, 2015)

2 Free Tickets to Killington when you test drive a Jeep.  Details on the link.  @SkiMiser
http://www.jeepski.com/


----------



## skifree (Jan 31, 2015)

SkiMiser said:


> 2 Free Tickets to Killington when you test drive a Jeep.  Details on the link.  @SkiMiser
> http://www.jeepski.com/


that's what im talking about


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Jan 31, 2015)

Any Ragged discounts for February outside of Liftopia?


----------



## boofenstien (Feb 2, 2015)

I havn't received my voucher yet, but 2-1 lift pass to a few Mountains in NY/VT/NH with purchase of a Casillero del Diablo Wine (Had a tag on a bottle of Carmenere I bought). I didn't write down the mountains but for VT I saw Mt Snow, MRG, and at least Attitash for NH.

You have to register than pick two days you would like your pass for. They are supposed to contact you within 5 days.

http://www.casillerodeldiabloskipass.com/


----------



## billski (Feb 2, 2015)

Costco Waltham, Mass. still has boxes of "Grabber" brand hand and toe warmers.


----------



## skifree (Feb 2, 2015)

Free skiing at waterville Tuesday February 3rd 
Www.waterville.com


----------



## BBMF (Feb 2, 2015)

skifree said:


> Free skiing at waterville Tuesday February 3rd
> Www.waterville.com



all New England Mtns  should be that cool


----------



## mlkrgr (Feb 2, 2015)

Looks like winds will be kicking up into the 30 mph range w/ wind chills making the temp -20 on the summit for free tix tomorrow.

Props for them for doing this... just wished it was on a better day.


----------



## yayowhitesack (Feb 3, 2015)

whoa doesnt get any cheaper than butternut weekdays!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  25$


----------



## emilyp (Feb 4, 2015)

saw a new Killington voucher 30% off lift ticket at sunoco


----------



## yayowhitesack (Feb 5, 2015)

ya but theres no sunocos around me but it def gets your ticket down to like 55$


----------



## dlague (Feb 5, 2015)

Puck it said:


> FYI on Sunoco and Kton





Puck it said:


>





emilyp said:


> saw a new Killington voucher 30% off lift ticket at sunoco



This is getting repetitious!  Puck it - repeat offender!


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 5, 2015)

dlague said:


> This is getting repetitious!  Puck it - repeat offender!



its a great deal, worth repeating.

i fill up 3 cars at a local Sunoco... but i don't ski killington.


----------



## BBMF (Feb 7, 2015)

Jeepski.com deal

Just took my test drive, dealer said only about 500 vouchers are available. Better hurry. Also said last year was Okemo tickets. I will be watching next year for this as well


----------



## catherine (Feb 8, 2015)

Groupon has a deal for Waterville.  $49


----------



## BBMF (Feb 10, 2015)

For Springfield Ma. Area folks. Bus ride and ticket for Mt Snow. $40.
Sponsored by Miller lite so no one will look twice at cracking that beer at 8am.
http://waqy.sagadeals.com/index.php?index_type=promo-detail&h=2811863


----------



## legalskier (Feb 10, 2015)

_"To celebrate Lincoln’s Birthday, Mountain Creek is running a special promotion on Thursday February 12th.  On this day Mountain Creek will give anyone who can come out and recite Honest Abe's Gettysburg Address__ correctly in its entirety, a *free All Access Lift Ticket* good for that day."_

http://www.mountaincreek.com/tickets/tickets-deals/lincolns-birthday/


----------



## chuckstah (Feb 10, 2015)

Killington announced their spring pass. $179 if purchased by 2/28. $199 after. Valid 3/15 through closing,  hopefully in June with the pile on SS. I am in!


----------



## dlague (Feb 11, 2015)

Crotched $14 5pm-3am - that is pretty sweet - in the case of my wife it is better than a box of chocolates (she hates chocolate).  In fact, she sent me the link.

https://crotchedmountain.ltibooking.com/product?product_id=4627&start_date=2015-02-14


----------



## afeshenko (Feb 12, 2015)

Anyone has Descante or Geigerrig Ski Passports, or other lift ticket vouchers for a trade ? I have a few lift tickets from Descante Passport - let me know what you got !


----------



## RENO (Feb 19, 2015)

Groupon coupon code 'joy20' for 20% off good until end of today only! 
A few places I found. I'm sure there's more if you search...

PICO  http://www.groupon.com/deals/pico-mountain-killington-worcester
MAGIC  http://www.groupon.com/deals/magic-mountain-ski-resort-albany-capital-region
WATERVILLE VALLEY  http://www.groupon.com/deals/waterville-valley-ski-resort-3-albany-capital-region
WHALEBACK http://www.groupon.com/deals/whaleback-mountain-1
GUNSTOCK http://www.groupon.com/deals/gunstock-mountain-resort-4


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 19, 2015)

RENO said:


> Groupon coupon code 'joy20' for 20% off good until end of today only!
> A few places I found. I'm sure there's more if you search...
> 
> PICO  http://www.groupon.com/deals/pico-mountain-killington-worcester
> ...



Got the following error...

Sorry, gift code is not applicable to the purchase at this time (joy20)


----------



## RENO (Feb 19, 2015)

Smellytele said:


> Got the following error...
> 
> Sorry, gift code is not applicable to the purchase at this time (joy20)


Strange because I just used it a few seconds ago. I just tried it again and it worked?


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 19, 2015)

RENO said:


> Strange because I just used it a few seconds ago. I just tried it again and it worked?



Maybe related to your loggin so not anyone can use it


----------



## RENO (Feb 19, 2015)

Smellytele said:


> Maybe related to your loggin so not anyone can use it


Possible. Oh well. I'll see if I can find another coupon...


----------



## RENO (Feb 19, 2015)

Smellytele said:


> Maybe related to your loggin so not anyone can use it


Yep, looks like you have to receive the code in an email to be able to use it. Oh well. It was good while it lasted! :lol:


----------



## 57stevey (Feb 19, 2015)

How is the Groupon ticket delivered? Is it a printable voucher that one could use the next day?


----------



## Abominable (Feb 19, 2015)

57stevey said:


> How is the Groupon ticket delivered? Is it a printable voucher that one could use the next day?



That has been my experience.

The Bromley Spring Loaded is a pretty good deal, although it's gone up from last year (now 30 / day vs 25 last year).  Their snowmaking is reliable enough that you will get a solid weekend in the beginning of Dec assuming you don't use them all this year.  However, I'm thinking spring bumps under the PBR quad are going to be killer this year; tons of snow up there.

http://www.bromley.com/winter/deals/

The Spring Loaded Card. 4 awesome days for $119! Yes, that's 4 days of amazing sun in your face spring skiing & riding for less than $30 a day. More details here. Non-transferable, valid February 23 through December 18, 2015


----------



## xwhaler (Feb 20, 2015)

Just bought a Pico Groupon, heading there tomorrow. $45 is a solid deal for when most mtns are still on Holiday pricing/vouchers blacked out.
If that Bromley spring loaded card could have been used this wknd I probably would have pulled the trigger as I could have gotten 2+ days there this season. Never been to Bromley.


----------



## afeshenko (Feb 20, 2015)

Guys, 

I can get you Pico VT for 29 each. 
Also WhiteFace NY 59, Gore NY 69, Killington VT 79, Bretton Woods NH 29, Nashoba Valley MA 19 each.
All vouchers with no restrictions, good any day till season ends, including week-ends.


----------



## xwhaler (Feb 20, 2015)

In the spirit of the spring passes, here is some info on Okemo's offering.

http://www.okemo.com/mountain-info/spring-skiesta-card/


----------



## dlague (Feb 20, 2015)

xwhaler said:


> In the spirit of the spring passes, here is some info on Okemo's offering.
> 
> http://www.okemo.com/mountain-info/spring-skiesta-card/



That's pretty good if you want to ski Okemo!


----------



## xwhaler (Feb 20, 2015)

dlague said:


> That's pretty good if you want to ski Okemo!


It's not bad but it doesn't start until 3/20. Last season I think Okemo closed the 3rd wknd in April---with plenty of snow albeit not enough demand. K has the VT Spring market cornered.
The K Pass I think is a better value at $179 as you get a wknd early and probably 5-8 weeks later.


----------



## Quietman (Feb 20, 2015)

Midnight madness (5pm-3am) at Crotched next Sat night the 28th *is only $9.29 when purchased in advance online.*


----------



## Quietman (Feb 20, 2015)

xwhaler said:


> It's not bad but it doesn't start until 3/20. Last season I think Okemo closed the 3rd wknd in April---with plenty of snow albeit not enough demand. K has the VT Spring market cornered.
> The K Pass I think is a better value at $179 as you get a wknd early and probably 5-8 weeks later.



Okemo closed on April 13th last year and there were a lot of complaints on their facebook site at the time.

_I know there have been some questions about Okemos closing date and I wanted to set the record straight that Okemo will be closing for the season on Sunday April 13, 2014.

*I bought a Skiesta card and now you are closing for the ski season? *

The Skiesta card was available for guests beginning Monday March 17th. Offering 28 days of skiing was actually more than we expected when this program was decided upon last summer. With March being very unpredictable, we were hopeful we could get to this closing date, and Mother Nature obliged. _


----------



## VTKilarney (Feb 23, 2015)

Burke just announced some day ticket discounts, including buy one get two free on Wednesdays.


----------



## yayowhitesack (Feb 23, 2015)

Going to bnut tomorrow


----------



## rocks860 (Feb 23, 2015)

Anyone know of any deals valid this weekend? Was thinking Berkshire east but can get a ticket to pico for Saturday for cheaper on liftopia


----------



## skifree (Feb 23, 2015)

Check post 823. My buddy scored it the other day.  30 per tix is a steal


----------



## rocks860 (Feb 23, 2015)

skifree said:


> Check post 823. My buddy scored it the other day.  30 per tix is a steal



Thought I read that you have to use all 4 tickets at once. There's only 2 of us so that wouldn't really work


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 23, 2015)

rocks860 said:


> Anyone know of any deals valid this weekend? Was thinking Berkshire east but can get a ticket to pico for Saturday for cheaper on liftopia



guessing you don't belong to any of the ski clubs?  i'll (probably) be skiing MT Snow for $50 / day this weekend.  Ski Council discount days.  probably mobbed tho.

too late for much discount this year but check out  one of the other CT clubs for discount tickets for next season.  I belong to CAST, $15 for family membership


----------



## rocks860 (Feb 23, 2015)

What's cast? I saw a post about the manchester ski club earlier this week


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 24, 2015)

rocks860 said:


> What's cast? I saw a post about the manchester ski club earlier this week



CAST is just one of many CT ski clubs... it is a low cost no frills club option. the only thing you get is a Ct Ski Council card which gets you the discounts for the different days throughout New England + some standing discounts good all week.  

Manchester club gets same card but has other benefits as well, including house access. but you pay more for that.. so if you don't need a house and just want access to discounted tickets  CAST is a good option. if you want a house and trips and bulk-ticket purchases then Manchester or other clubs might make more sense.


list of clubs 
http://www.skiclub.com/Default.aspx?uc=JoinAClub

benefits from CSC (ct ski council)
http://www.skiclub.com/Default.aspx?uc=MemberBenefits

daily discount schedule
http://www.skiclub.com/documents/FinalAw1415.pdf


----------



## rocks860 (Feb 24, 2015)

gmcunni said:


> CAST is just one of many CT ski clubs... it is a low cost no frills club option. the only thing you get is a Ct Ski Council card which gets you the discounts for the different days throughout New England + some standing discounts good all week.
> 
> Manchester club gets same card but has other benefits as well, including house access. but you pay more for that.. so if you don't need a house and just want access to discounted tickets  CAST is a good option. if you want a house and trips and bulk-ticket purchases then Manchester or other clubs might make more sense.
> 
> ...



Yeah the manchester one looked really involved and I don't really need a house. I'll check this out, thanks!


----------



## rocks860 (Feb 24, 2015)

gmcunni said:


> CAST is just one of many CT ski clubs... it is a low cost no frills club option. the only thing you get is a Ct Ski Council card which gets you the discounts for the different days throughout New England + some standing discounts good all week.
> 
> Manchester club gets same card but has other benefits as well, including house access. but you pay more for that.. so if you don't need a house and just want access to discounted tickets  CAST is a good option. if you want a house and trips and bulk-ticket purchases then Manchester or other clubs might make more sense.
> 
> ...



What do you need to do to join the cast one? That sounds great since we live in Rocky hill now too


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 24, 2015)

rocks860 said:


> What do you need to do to join the cast one? That sounds great since we live in Rocky hill now too


View attachment 2014-2015 CAST Membership Application.pdf

complete attached  form and mail in with check.  i've never met the guy that runs it nor attended any meetings.

i get my card and use it for discounts.


----------



## rocks860 (Feb 24, 2015)

That attachment doesn't seem to be workin g


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 24, 2015)

PDF file.. try right click and download?

if you send me your email i will happily forward it to you. PM if you like


----------



## dlague (Feb 24, 2015)

rocks860 said:


> That attachment doesn't seem to be workin g



Worked for me.


----------



## rocks860 (Feb 24, 2015)

All set, thanks


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 24, 2015)

Wow you guys are actually ski club members now. Not only that but belong to the Ct. Ski Council.

Such a deal!!!!


----------



## abc (Feb 25, 2015)

afeshenko said:


> Guys,
> 
> I can get you Pico VT for 29 each.


Couple days ago, I checked Pico's online ticket pricing. Even though it's a holiday weekend, the price was only in the high 20's (every day slightly different).


----------



## Jcb890 (Feb 25, 2015)

I am definitely joining CSC through one of the Groups next season.  Those prices are great!

For those of you like me not in CSC this season, check to see if your work uses HR Knowledge for their HR resources.  If so, you have access to ticketsatwork.com and they have some pretty solid lift ticket prices.

(prices are pre-tax):
Mount Snow - $58
Killington - $67
Waterville Valley - $59.99
Loon - $64

For NY/NJ deals they have:
Mountain Creek
Hunter Mountain
Whiteface - $65.50
Gore - $49.99


----------



## dlague (Feb 25, 2015)

Jcb890 said:


> I am definitely joining CSC through one of the Groups next season.  Those prices are great!
> 
> For those of you like me not in CSC this season, check to see if your work uses HR Knowledge for their HR resources.  If so, you have access to ticketsatwork.com and they have some pretty solid lift ticket prices.
> 
> ...



Still kind of high IMO  needs to be 50% or less of window rate.


----------



## Jcb890 (Feb 25, 2015)

dlague said:


> Still kind of high IMO  needs to be 50% or less of window rate.



Like I said, they're not great prices, but they're discounted.  Better than nothing and better than Liftopia rates.  Aside from CSC (or other clubs) I don't know where to get better prices.  If anyone else does, I'd love to hear it.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 25, 2015)

Jcb890 said:


> If anyone else does, I'd love to hear it.



If you review this thread, you'll see some great options on several of those hills.  The caveat is, many of the best deals require pre-season or early-season planning/purchase.


----------



## dlague (Feb 25, 2015)

Jcb890 said:


> Like I said, they're not great prices, but they're discounted.  Better than nothing and better than Liftopia rates.  Aside from CSC (or other clubs) I don't know where to get better prices.  If anyone else does, I'd love to hear it.



Post #9 is a summary!  But there are plenty of others in here!


----------



## Jcb890 (Feb 25, 2015)

BenedictGomez said:


> If you review this thread, you'll see some great options on several of those hills.  The caveat is, many of the best deals require pre-season or early-season planning/purchase.



Yeah, my planning was definitely not great this season.  Here in MA, we don't get the Shell gas station discount either, which is weak.

Next season I'll be joining CSC I think.  Seems like the best deal going.



dlague said:


> Post #9 is a summary!  But there are plenty of others in here!



Thanks!  I'll have to flip through the rest of the thread some more, but the summary is definitely helpful since this thread is 89 pages.


----------



## Dmiller27 (Feb 26, 2015)

$54 for wildcat this Saturday.    Through http://skinoboundaries.com/   you have to buy from their website and pick up at mtn.


----------



## JamaicaMan (Feb 26, 2015)

Bromley's Spring Loaded Card is still a great deal even after they raised the price by $20 this year. 4 days anytime from now until to Dec 18 next year. And the skiing sure looks to stay strong into April.
http://www.bromley.com/winter/deals/

Only caveat is that all days must be at Bromley


----------



## billski (Feb 26, 2015)

Jcb890 said:


> Like I said, they're not great prices, but they're discounted.  Better than nothing and better than Liftopia rates.  Aside from CSC (or other clubs) I don't know where to get better prices.  If anyone else does, I'd love to hear it.


Start following the mountain's facebook and twits.  They are experimenting with short-fuse deals (i.e., $20 for the next 50 people to ski on Sunday...") so it's worth trolling.  The deals should start peeling out in the next week or two.


----------



## Jcb890 (Feb 27, 2015)

billski said:


> Start following the mountain's facebook and twits.  They are experimenting with short-fuse deals (i.e., $20 for the next 50 people to ski on Sunday...") so it's worth trolling.  The deals should start peeling out in the next week or two.



Good call thanks!

Also, I spent a whole bunch of time last night going through the thread from the start (I'm only 45 pages in so far!) to try and plan out getting deals next season.  Like the Vermont 3 / 5 Pass, etc.


----------



## billski (Feb 27, 2015)

*2015 Northeast Ski Map*

Found at truckstops, rest areas, touron booths, etc.


----------



## billski (Feb 27, 2015)

Jcb890 said:


> Good call thanks!
> 
> Also, I spent a whole bunch of time last night going through the thread from the start (I'm only 45 pages in so far!) to try and plan out getting deals next season.  Like the Vermont 3 / 5 Pass, etc.



Best deals come early.  Like summertime.  It's a quid-pro-quo.  They get your money early, you get a good deal.   It's odd thinking about buying tix in the summer, but it is mega worth it.


----------



## billski (Feb 27, 2015)




----------



## Jcb890 (Feb 27, 2015)

billski said:


> Best deals come early.  Like summertime.  It's a quid-pro-quo.  They get your money early, you get a good deal.   It's odd thinking about buying tix in the summer, but it is mega worth it.



Yup, that's what I'll be doing.  I'll probably get myself (and the wife) 1 or 2 of the Vermont 3/5 Passes and join CSC through one of the groups.  I know someone posted one of the groups that only charges $15/family to join CSC.  That seems like a steal.  They don't do any bus trips, but most of the bus trips leave from Eastern MA and I'm in Central MA so it would be ~1hr to get to the bus itself, seems like it defeats the purpose to me kind of.

That'll probably be enough for me for next season I think.  I don't want to over-buy.


----------



## xwhaler (Feb 27, 2015)

I have that brochure---got it at Gunstock back in December. 
Best and to me only real worthwhile one on it is a Smuggs BOGO that can be used wknds. Worth picking up just for that though if anyone is headed up.


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 27, 2015)

billski said:


> Best deals come early.  Like summertime.  It's a quid-pro-quo.  They get your money early, you get a good deal.   It's odd thinking about buying tix in the summer, but it is mega worth it.


I've been purchasing my season pass for the following season in April for years. Save quite a few bucks purchasing early.


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 27, 2015)

Hickory is offering $30 lift tickets Sun. March 1 to anyone with a seasons pass from another ski area.


----------



## Razor (Mar 1, 2015)

Don't know if it's been mentioned, but Killington has 2 for $109 on Thursdays.  Have to buy 24 hours prior.  Also for you olders, it's $50 on Fridays if you're over 50.


----------



## chuckstah (Mar 2, 2015)

If you are in the vicinity of Pats Peak in NH they have a promo in the retail shop.  You donate $20 to a local charity and receive a plastic water bottle with a random any day (I think, mine was) lift ticket to either Burke, Bolton Valley or Shawnee Peak.  I did not want one for Shawnee and they made it happen.


----------



## billski (Mar 2, 2015)

Bretton woods.  $17 on the 17th.  Prepurchase online.


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 4, 2015)

I posted this in the 15/16 Passes & Pricing thread, but figured I would put it in here as well:

I have the link saved for the Vermont 3 Pass / 5 Pass page, but it is pretty lacking in details.

When do they go on sale?
Which mountains are valid?
How do they track 1 per mountain?
Are any of them interchangeable/tradeable?


----------



## dlague (Mar 4, 2015)

Jcb890 said:


> I posted this in the 15/16 Passes & Pricing thread, but figured I would put it in here as well:
> 
> I have the link saved for the Vermont 3 Pass / 5 Pass page, but it is pretty lacking in details.
> 
> ...



I put the answers in for you, but my first reaction was to have you look for the answers in this thread because they are answered.


----------



## billski (Mar 4, 2015)

dlague said:


> I put the answers in for you, but my first reaction was to have you look for the answers in this thread because they are answered.


you have to sign the voucher in their presence and they compare it to the signature on the first card.


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 4, 2015)

I know the Vermont 3/5 Passes had been talked about before, but I was having trouble finding it.  Thank you guys anyways for answering.  Too bad you can't trade them, but it is still a great deal it seems like.


----------



## catherine (Mar 4, 2015)

I just got back from 2 days at Killington.  Sign up for their emails so you'll know when their K-tickets go on sale.  $41 for a midweek ticket this year.


----------



## billski (Mar 5, 2015)

Bromley Mountain: Start Fun, Start Free: Intro to Skiing & Boarding  March 15, 2015 Join the Bromley Ski & Snowboard School in our  carefully sculpted Terrain Based Learning Zone for FREE for three days  this season.  Ages 6 & up, package includes lift access, rental  equipment and instruction.  Must call to register at (802) 824-5522  x301. Limited availability.


----------



## billski (Mar 5, 2015)

Jcb890 said:


> I know the Vermont 3/5 Passes had been talked about before, but I was having trouble finding it.  Thank you guys anyways for answering.  Too bad you can't trade them, but it is still a great deal it seems like.


go to the top of this page.  Select "search this thread" on the right hand side.


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 6, 2015)

Will mountains begin to drop pricing or offering any special kind of pricing for Spring Skiing?  I know some are offering the Spring Passes, but how about for individual days?


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 6, 2015)

In April definitely.  Late season Killington usually charges $50.  Liftopia deals become more abundant with steeper discounts as well.


----------



## Abominable (Mar 6, 2015)

Not to mention lots of special days, St. Pats, etc.  Also spring value cards (like Bromley's).


----------



## elks (Mar 6, 2015)

Jay Peak has already announced the deal our family waits for each year.  $159 per night from Sunday-Thursday for a family of 4, which includes lift tickets and lodging.  The deal is not as good as previous years since you now only get the day of arrival lift tickets (and only a half-day at that) if you book 2 or more nights, but still a pretty solid deal.  (For the past two years, we would book a Sunday night stay and get 8 full-day lift tickets upon arrival Sunday morning!)  Also, if you have young kids, this comes with _free_ daily daycare if needed ...


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 7, 2015)

Jcb890 said:


> I posted this in the 15/16 Passes & Pricing thread, but figured I would put it in here as well:
> 
> I have the link saved for the Vermont 3 Pass / 5 Pass page, but it is pretty lacking in details.
> 
> ...





dlague said:


> I put the answers in for you, but my first reaction was to have you look for the answers in this thread because they are answered.





billski said:


> you have to sign the voucher in their presence and they compare it to the signature on the first card.


They go on sale Oct 1 & usually sell out within a few hours
All VT. ski areas accept them except for maybe the Heritage Club & Plymouth Notch.
Most areas scan them now so the areas skied don't need to be checked off. The scanner knows where the coupons have been used.
I haven't signed the top of mine yet & haven't been asked to. When I was injured 2 years ago & couldn't ski I was able to sell my remaing VT. Passes to a friend who had no problem using them.


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 7, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> They go on sale Oct 1 & usually sell out within a few hours
> All VT. ski areas accept them except for maybe the Heritage Club & Plymouth Notch.
> Most areas scan them now so the areas skied don't need to be checked off. The scanner knows where the coupons have been used.
> I haven't signed the top of mine yet & haven't been asked to. When I was injured 2 years ago & couldn't ski I was able to sell my remaing VT. Passes to a friend who had no problem using them.



As an example... if I bought a 5-pack and used one at Stowe and one at Killington, could I trade 2 of my remaining tickets to someone else who had not used a ticket for Stowe or Killington and did not plan to?


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 11, 2015)

Waterville Valley---could be pretty cold end of this month

*WATERVILLE VALLEY- *_updated 3/10/15_
Once football season ends, take advantage of our _Temperature Tuesday deal_! As the mercury dips so do our prices! Root for cold temps because lift ticket prices on Tuesdays will be the predicted base area temperature that is forecasted by our professional snowmaking meteorologist. Ticket price will be determined at or around 8am on Monday mornings. (Not valid on March 17th as we will have $17 lift tickets St. Patrick's Day.) - See more at: http://www.skinh.com/tickets-and-deals/daily-ticket-deals.aspx#sthash.49e03yQh.dpuf


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 11, 2015)

Okemo Canned Food Drive $39   Sunday 3/29

http://www.okemo.com/activities/calendar/cares--shares-spring-food-drive/


----------



## dlague (Mar 11, 2015)

xwhaler said:


> Okemo Canned Food Drive $39   Sunday 3/29
> 
> http://www.okemo.com/activities/calendar/cares--shares-spring-food-drive/



Or....every Sunday

If a VT/NH Resident do the Sunday Solution 8:30-1 for $35 for an adult, $31 for young adults/seniors and $27 for junior/super seniors. Kids 6 and under are FREE. 

If a VT/NH Resident do Sunday Afternoons  12:30-4 for $29  All ages


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 11, 2015)

dlague said:


> Or....every Sunday
> 
> If a VT/NH Resident do the Sunday Solution 8:30-1 for $35 for an adult, $31 for young adults/seniors and $27 for junior/super seniors. Kids 6 and under are FREE.
> 
> If a VT/NH Resident do Sunday Afternoons  12:30-4 for $29  All ages


You bet...2 of my 3 days so far at Okemo have been on the NH Sunday Solution. 
It's a nice value and you get in a ton of vert for that price.
I'll be back there next Sunday on it as well.


----------



## dlague (Mar 11, 2015)

xwhaler said:


> You bet...2 of my 3 days so far at Okemo have been on the NH Sunday Solution.
> It's a nice value and you get in a ton of vert for that price.
> I'll be back there next Sunday on it as well.



Last year that was one of our go to places on Sundays - this year Cannon!


----------



## ss20 (Mar 11, 2015)

Buy a 102$ 1 hour private lesson at Catamount Monday-Thursday and your normally 33$ lift ticket will be included in the 102$


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 13, 2015)

At the CS counter at my local Market Basket they had BOGOs for Smuggs.  I won't be able to use them before the end of the season, but I grabbed 4 if others are heading.   Shoot me a pm and I'll mail them to you if your local store doesn't have them.


----------



## VTKilarney (Mar 18, 2015)

Bretton Woods has a Patriot's Day special for April 20th.  A ticket is $17.76 and you receive a free return voucher good from the opening day of the 2015/2016 season through December 18, 2015.  

While I know that Bretton Woods has its detractors, $8.88 per day of skiing is pretty darned good.

I believe that you have to purchase the ticket in advance on their website.  Return vouchers are only given out in person on April 20th.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 18, 2015)

I did this two years ago and bought at the ticket window. It was my first time there.   Beautiful day, very crowded, somber car ride home given what happened that day.

Unfortunately my current company doesn't celebrate Patriots day, otherwise I'd be there.  Great deal


----------



## VTKilarney (Mar 18, 2015)

How did the snow hold up?  How crowded is crowded?  I have purchased a ticket.  Since I am local, I figured it's worth it even if I just use the return voucher.  


.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 18, 2015)

They had most of the main trails open off the Center of the mountain, even a couple glades.   
The line got to 20 minutes on the one chair open.  They ended up opening Rosebrook quad, which helped


----------



## VTKilarney (Mar 18, 2015)

Wow, that's definitely more crowded than I was expecting.  Thanks for the heads up.

Was coverage on the main trails sufficient?


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 18, 2015)

Very.


----------



## yayowhitesack (Mar 18, 2015)

72$ for thurs and 89$ for Friday at Stowe last pow time!


----------



## fahz (Mar 19, 2015)

*Youth Pay Their Age Day @ Mount Snow Sunday 3/22*

For those with kids....
http://www.mountsnow.com/events/calendar/youth-pay-their-age-day/


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 19, 2015)

Sunday all season pass holders from any ski snowboard mountain free ticket for platty.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 24, 2015)

Free skiing at Mohawk in CT this Sunday

Sunday, March 29, 2015: Lifts will be spinning from 8:30 am to 4:00 pm as we celebrate our annual Customer Appreciation Day with FREE LIFT TICKETS for ALL! Simply stop at any ticket window or Customer Service Station and request your FREE lift ticket!  As always, lessons (Snowhawks, group and private) and rentals are available in the lower level of the Main Lodge.


----------



## conwayeast (Mar 25, 2015)

I have 2 lift tickets to Mad River Glen. Free to whoever wants them.


----------



## conwayeast (Mar 25, 2015)

conwayeast said:


> I have 2 lift tickets to Mad River Glen. Free to whoever wants them.



If you take them, promise me you will actually use them.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Mar 25, 2015)

conwayeast said:


> If you take them, promise me you will actually use them.



I pm'd you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## conwayeast (Mar 25, 2015)

conwayeast said:


> I have 2 lift tickets to Mad River Glen. Free to whoever wants them.



SOLD to Sugarbushskier!


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 26, 2015)

I saw in another thread that Bretton Woods is charging $25 for Lift Tickets this Saturday 3/28.  Is that true?  Is there any special offer/pass required or is this available to all?

Thanks guys!


----------



## conwayeast (Mar 26, 2015)

Jcb890 said:


> I saw in another thread that Bretton Woods is charging $25 for Lift Tickets this Saturday 3/28.  Is that true?  Is there any special offer/pass required or is this available to all?



Nothing needed. Just show up!

http://brettonwoods.com/beach_party


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 26, 2015)

conwayeast said:


> Nothing needed. Just show up!
> 
> http://brettonwoods.com/beach_party



It did say you need to be wearing beach attire but it is kind of conflicting stories...

[h=2]2014/15 Lift Ticket Specials[/h]   *BEACH PARTY: *March 28, 2015
During our Annual Beach Party celebration, wear beach attire and ski for just $25!


 
 Beach Party Ticket 
                     Dress in beach attire and pay $25 a day of skiing and the Beach Party!  Please note: to take advantage of special online pricing you must complete your purchase at least one day prior to your arrival.                  


but here doesn't mention that you have to...

[h=2]$25 BEACH PARTY LIFT TICKETS 
*March 28, 2015*[/h] During our Annual Beach Party celebration, lift tickets are just $25!  Save time on the mountain and buy your ticket online in advance! Don't  forget to arrive in style, sporting your favorite beach attire!


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 26, 2015)

conwayeast & Smellytele - Thank you both very much for the info.

I've never been to Bretton Woods.  $25 is awfully enticing.  Was planning to go to Mount Snow Sunday for the $36 CSC Appreciation Day, but now I might have to try and do both!!


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 26, 2015)

This was discussed in the Voucher & BOGO thread in regards to Stowe, but does anyone (or any websites) have a list of *MOUNTAINS* offerings of Ski Council Appreciation days?

I wish I had known about Stowe having one March 20-22!  Stowe is doing another Ski Council Appreciation day(s) on April 10-12, which is 2 weeks away.

Is there a website with a list of all mountains' Ski Council Appreciation days?  If not, does anyone have all of this information collected somewhere like a spreadsheet?


----------



## conwayeast (Mar 26, 2015)

Jcb890 said:


> Is there a website with a list of all mountains' Ski Council Appreciation days?



I tried to put a list together, but the only mountains that ever got back to me were Stowe & Whiteface.

http://www.aceskiandboardclub.org/2014-2015-ski-club-appreciation-days/


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 26, 2015)

conwayeast said:


> I tried to put a list together, but the only mountains that ever got back to me were Stowe & Whiteface.
> 
> http://www.aceskiandboardclub.org/2014-2015-ski-club-appreciation-days/



I had no idea Stowe did it once per month.  That's pretty awesome because otherwise Stowe's ticket prices are rather crazy and there's not really much for discounts to be had on Liftopia usually.

Have you been to Stowe on one of these days?  Is it usually a lot more busy than usual?


----------



## conwayeast (Mar 26, 2015)

Jcb890 said:


> Have you been to Stowe on one of these days?  Is it usually a lot more busy than usual?



Was there this past weekend and it was dead. I usually go in March and most often coincides right around St. Pattys Day. I bet no one will be there in April.


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 26, 2015)

conwayeast said:


> Was there this past weekend and it was dead. I usually go in March and most often coincides right around St. Pattys Day. I bet no one will be there in April.



I can't complain because we had an awesome weekend last weekend at Mt. Snow, but I wish I knew that they did these monthly sooner!  At least I'll know for next season.

Stowe is about an hour longer drive than Stratton and $2 more ($7 if you include the Evo card), but I've never been and really want to try it.  I might just make the trek up April 11th or 12th.


----------



## conwayeast (Mar 26, 2015)

Jcb890 said:


> $7 if you include the Evo card



It is $5 one time. If you never lose the card you can just keep reloading. Stowe is awesome, it's one of my favorite mountains, definitely worth checking out.


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 26, 2015)

conwayeast said:


> It is $5 one time. If you never lose the card you can just keep reloading. Stowe is awesome, it's one of my favorite mountains, definitely worth checking out.



Everyone always has great things to say about Stowe, which is one of the reasons I really want to get there.  Yeah, I noticed it was a one-time $5 charge and can be reloaded.  That's why I didn't really factor it into the cost vs. Stratton.


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 26, 2015)

conwayeast said:


> I tried to put a list together, but the only mountains that ever got back to me were Stowe & Whiteface.
> 
> http://www.aceskiandboardclub.org/2014-2015-ski-club-appreciation-days/



I just went ahead and sent emails to most of the mountains in NH, VT and ME.  I will certainly pass along any information I find out.  It may not help for the 2015 season, but will be good info to keep in mind for the 2015/2016 season.

Here is the list of mountains I emailed:

Loon - No
Killington - No
Mt. Snow - No
Sugarloaf - No
Sunday River - No
Attitash - No
Cannon - No
Cranmore
Bolton Valley
Jay Peak
Mad River Glen
Smugglers' Notch
Magic Mountain
Stratton - Yes, but only CSC & NYCSC:  _see pg. 96 for details_
Bretton Woods - No
Okemo - Maybe???:  _see pg. 96 for details_
Sugarbush - Yes:  _see pg. 96 for details_


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 26, 2015)

Jcb890 said:


> I had no idea Stowe did it once per month.  That's pretty awesome because otherwise Stowe's ticket prices are rather crazy and there's not really much for discounts to be had on Liftopia usually.
> 
> Have you been to Stowe on one of these days?  Is it usually a lot more busy than usual?


They usually don't even get to a second page of the sign in sheet. They do check legitimacy though. Seen a few people get rejected trying to get over.


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 26, 2015)

Jcb890 said:


> This was discussed in the Voucher & BOGO thread in regards to Stowe, but does anyone (or any websites) have a list of *MOUNTAINS* offerings of Ski Council Appreciation days?
> 
> I wish I had known about Stowe having one March 20-22!  Stowe is doing another Ski Council Appreciation day(s) on April 10-12, which is 2 weeks away.
> 
> Is there a website with a list of all mountains' Ski Council Appreciation days?  If not, does anyone have all of this information collected somewhere like a spreadsheet?


They've all been listed in this thread by myself & others. Do a little research yourself & don't expect everything to be handed to you on a silver platter.


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 26, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> They've all been listed in this thread by myself & others. Do a little research yourself & don't expect everything to be handed to you on a silver platter.



Haha damn dude.  I don't mind doing the research, but what's the harm in asking if anyone has done it already?  As I wrote above, I emailed most of the mountains in NH, VT and ME today.

So far, Mt. Snow and Sunday River have both replied and informed me they do not have these days.


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 26, 2015)

Jcb890 said:


> Haha damn dude.  I don't mind doing the research, but what's the harm in asking if anyone has done it already?  As I wrote above, I emailed most of the mountains in NH, VT and ME today.
> 
> So far, Mt. Snow and Sunday River have both replied and informed me they do not have these days.


Well Mount Snow lied to you.


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 26, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> http://www.stowe.com/groups/council/
> 
> Looks like they raised the rates substantially, especially for multi- day tickets. If I remember correctly last year was only $69 for a two day ticket & $102 for a three day pass. Also looks like they are only offering deals for three consecutive days next season. In the past they ran one or two five consecutive day appreciation days.



Posted July 20


----------



## abc (Mar 26, 2015)

Jcb890 said:


> Haha damn dude.  I don't mind doing the research, but what's the harm in asking if anyone has done it already?  As I wrote above, I emailed most of the mountains in NH, VT and ME today.
> 
> So far, Mt. Snow and Sunday River have both replied and informed me they do not have these days.


I had made a list at the beginning of the season. But mine only goes to end of March because it's now so late in the season you can typically get a better deal than the Club Appreciation Days (Stowe the exception perhaps). 

It's really not that hard to compile that list. There're only a few big ski clubs, they each list the special dates. Merge them and make a master list. Easy peasy!

What's much harder but infinitely more useful is a master calendar of ALL the special dates, by category, each month. It needs to be updated frequently as mountains announce special days left and right too. I asked last year. Didn't see much interest in such a list.

In fact, my much less ambitious "wish list" of a better organized "deal thread" got pretty much no support. So I made only the list to be used on my own.


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 27, 2015)

Updated my original post.  Cannon's reply:

"We do not have any Ski Club Appreciation days on the calendar."


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 27, 2015)

Updated my original post again.  Add Killington to the "No" list.

And again.  Add Bretton Woods to the "No" list.

Another update for today:
Add Okemo and Loon to the "No" list.  Both replied that they setup days though CSC and Okemo does Metro NY clubs also, but no general Appreciation Days for any clubs... but the Metro Club information has conflicting information.
From the club PDF:

DECEMBER Saturday Dec. 20, 2014 $48, Sunday Dec. 21, 2014 $44
JANUARY Wednesday Jan. 7, 2015 $45, Sunday Jan. 11, 2015 $52, Friday Jan.
30, 2015 $45, MARCH Friday Mar. 13, 2015 $42, Saturday Mar. 14, 2015 $47,
Sunday Mar. 15, 2015 $44, Saturday Mar. 28, 2015 $42, Sunday Mar. 29, 2015 $42

On the Metro Club information pages, I was able to find that Sugarbush offers these days.

Thursday, January 8th to Sunday the 11th, 2015, Thursday, Friday and Sunday
rates will be $48 and Saturday is $55.

Add Sugarloaf to the "No" list.

Stratton - YES - but only to CSC members or NYCSC members:
March 29, 2015 (Sun.) $48 per lift ticket
April 10, 2015 (Fri.) $42 per lift ticket
April 11, 2015 (Sat.) $42 per lift ticket
April 12, 2015 (Sun.) $42 per lift ticket

Attitash - NO


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 27, 2015)

Ski club/council appreciation days are good for all northeastern councils & clubs belonging to any of those councils, not just the CSC. I don't know how many times I have to repeat this. Killington/Pico, Okemo & Mount Snow all offer them in addition to many other areas. You say Mount Snow said no yet they are having days this weekend, 3/28-3/30. You say Killington says no yet they are having them next weekend, 4/3-4/5. Okemo had them last weekend, 3/21-3/23. All the councils purchase bulk tickets together & all the areas that offer these bulk tickets offer appreciation days for all the councils. CSC puts out the most comprehensive list of appreciation days & prices but that doesn't mean those days are limited to only CSC member clubs. While CSC puts out the most comprehensive list it is not all inclusive as you can see 2 of the 3 days at Sugarbush aren't listed in addition to several days at Stowe. Many New York areas also offer appreciation days which don't even make the CSC list.


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 27, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> Ski club/council appreciation days are good for all northeastern councils & clubs belonging to any of those councils, not just the CSC. I don't know how many times I have to repeat this. Killington/Pico, Okemo & Mount Snow all offer them in addition to many other areas. You say Mount Snow said no yet they are having days this weekend, 3/28-3/30. You say Killington says no yet they are having them next weekend, 4/3-4/5. Okemo had them last weekend, 3/21-3/23. All the councils purchase bulk tickets together & all the areas that offer these bulk tickets offer appreciation days for all the councils. CSC puts out the most comprehensive list of appreciation days & prices but that doesn't mean those days are limited to only CSC member clubs. While CSC puts out the most comprehensive list it is not all inclusive as you can see 2 of the 3 days at Sugarbush aren't listed in addition to several days at Stowe. Many New York areas also offer appreciation days which don't even make the CSC list.



I was curious if mountains offered generic Ski Club Appreciation days where any Ski Club member gets a discount, no matter the club.  Which is what Stowe is doing April 10-12 and they do this once per month.  Most other mountains only seem to do the CSC and/or NY Metro Club days.  Obviously clubs put out the information on tickets, so I'm not researching those.  I'm researching ones that offer a Club Appreciation Day which is not specific.


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 27, 2015)

Jcb890 said:


> I was curious if mountains offered generic Ski Club Appreciation days where any Ski Club member gets a discount, no matter the club.  Which is what Stowe is doing April 10-12 and they do this once per month.  Most other mountains only seem to do the CSC and/or NY Metro Club days.  Obviously clubs put out the information on tickets, so I'm not researching those.  I'm researching ones that offer a Club Appreciation Day which is not specific.


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 27, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


>



There *ARE *days outside those listed on the CSC and NY pages.  For example - Stowe April 10-12 is not listed on CSC, but is an appreciation day for ALL Ski Club members, no matter the club.  So, you could be part of a club which is only good on the West Coast normally, but on a day like that, you'd get a discount at Stowe.

You bitched that I didn't do the research and wanted things handed to me on a silver platter.  I'm doing the research and sharing with all and you still bitch.  If you don't want to read the information, then don't waste your time doing so.  I am attempting to inform people and help them "_SKI ON THE CHEAP_"... you know, like the thread says.


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 27, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> *Ski club/council appreciation days are good for all northeastern councils & clubs belonging to any of those councils, not just the CSC. I don't know how many times I have to repeat this.*


...


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 27, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> ...



If that is the case, why don't the CSC lists show all of the same dates/places as the Metro lists?

As an example, let's say this weekend the NY Club gets $20 tickets at Stowe.  If I am part of the Connecticut club, can I go and get that same $20 ticket?  From what I have read, the answer would be no because that is just specific for the NY Club.

Now, if it were a GENERIC Ski Club Appreciation Day (open to all clubs), then CSC would get that same discount as the NY Club.  These are the dates I am trying to find for people.  The club-specific dates people have access to through CSC and/or the NY Club lists already.

Maybe I am just misunderstanding and confusing myself.  I'm new to the whole Ski Club/Council thing.


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 27, 2015)

Jcb890, keep up the good work. I've not ever fully understood the ski club thing either so your questions are good.
Appreciate your research. Steamboat1 can get quite cranky at times in here---


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 27, 2015)

Jcb890 said:


> If that is the case, why don't the CSC lists show all of the same dates/places as the Metro lists?
> 
> As an example, let's say this weekend the NY Club gets $20 tickets at Stowe.  If I am part of the Connecticut club, can I go and get that same $20 ticket?  From what I have read, the answer would be no because that is just specific for the NY Club.
> 
> ...


Jcb I have verified what I said with officers of the various councils. I & others here have obtained discounts at the areas listed on the CSC calendar while our clubs don't belong to CSC. Yes they put out the best list but it's not limited to only their council.


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 27, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> Jcb I have verified what I said with officers of the various councils. I & others here have obtained discounts at the areas listed on the CSC calendar while our clubs don't belong to CSC. Yes they put out the best list but it's not limited to only their council.



So if I join a CSC club I can print out the list of NY days and still get the same discount on those days?
So if I join a NY club I can print out the list of CSC days and still get the same discount on those days?

I'm not doubting that you can get some kind of discount no matter the day.  I just wonder if it is the same discount as the "other" club which you ("you" in general) do not belong to, yet it is "their" discount day.


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 27, 2015)

xwhaler said:


> Jcb890, keep up the good work. I've not ever fully understood the ski club thing either so your questions are good.
> Appreciate your research. Steamboat1 can get quite cranky at times in here---



Thanks.  Hopefully it will help at least 1 person going forward.  If nothing else, I'm learning a bit more that I didn't know before, so I'll take it as a win.  I'm assuming a lot of the general Club Appreciation days won't help going forward much since it is nearing the end of the season, but it will at least give an idea for next season on which mountains will offer these kind of days.


----------



## VTKilarney (Mar 27, 2015)

Jcb, 

Thanks for doing that research.  Don't let the critical comments get to you.  


.


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 27, 2015)

No worries guys, glad to help!  Also, if you check the "Closing Dates 2015" thread I added some additional information that I got from representatives from Okemo, Loon, Stratton and Sugarloaf.


----------



## abc (Mar 27, 2015)

Jcb890 said:


> So if I join a CSC club I can print out the list of NY days and still get the same discount on those days?
> So if I join a NY club I can print out the list of CSC days and still get the same discount on those days?
> 
> I'm not doubting that you can get some kind of discount no matter the day.  I just wonder if it is the same discount as the "other" club which you ("you" in general) do not belong to, yet it is "their" discount day.


You're asked the same question about 4 different ways, the answer has been consistently: YES!!!

I'm one of those who took the information and did something useful with it rather than debating about it endlessly on the internet. I was a Metro club member. I went to Stratton's on a date that only shows up on the CSC list. Shown them my NY club sticker, got the exact same discount as other CSC folks. No question was asked.


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 27, 2015)

abc said:


> You're asked the same question about 4 different ways, the answer has been consistently: YES!!!
> 
> I'm one of those who took the information and did something useful with it rather than debating about it endlessly on the internet. I was a Metro club member. I went to Stratton's on a date that only shows up on the CSC list. Shown them my NY club sticker, got the exact same discount as other CSC folks. No question was asked.



I was skeptical, nobody else said they had actually done this, only heard about it.  Thank you for the great example.  I'm surprised, but that's pretty awesome!


----------



## abc (Mar 27, 2015)

Jcb890 said:


> I was skeptical, nobody else said they had actually done this, only heard about it.  Thank you for the great example.  I'm surprised, but that's pretty awesome!


It's ok to be skeptical. But there's no use to badger the original poster with question asked in 3 different ways! 

Either he's a liar, which he'll continue to lie. Or he's telling the truth, which he will also continue to insist its truth. Keep asking the same question isn't going to yield any different answers!

The only sure way to find out is to go to the mountain and find out for yourself. 

When I first became a ski club member 2 years ago, I called the first couple of mountains to verify too. I got 100% positive response. I've stopped calling the mountain these days. I just go there and show them my card. Not ever a problem.


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 27, 2015)

abc said:


> It's ok to be skeptical. But there's no use to badger the original poster with question asked in 3 different ways!
> 
> Either he's a liar, which he'll continue to lie. Or he's telling the truth, which he will also continue to insist its truth. Keep asking the same question isn't going to yield any different answers!
> 
> ...


It's very difficult getting through to some people. You wanna know something better? This Jcb guy doesn't even belong to a ski club or council. he's just trying to get over with his friends ski club card. Ain't that some shit.

Seems to be a crowd favorite though unlike myself.


----------



## cliffl007 (Mar 29, 2015)

Joined today to share something I didn't see posted.  Hope I didn't just miss it.

Looks like Bretton Woods will be $29 starting April 6th, 2015.  Might need to buy online?


----------



## cliffl007 (Mar 29, 2015)

Bretton Woods  PATRIOT'S DAY: April 20, 2015
" Join us for some spring skiing, lift tickets are only $17.76 AND receive a return voucher to kick off next season (valid through Dec. 18, 2015)."

Pretty good deal if its a nice Monday!


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 29, 2015)

cliffl007 said:


> Joined today to share something I didn't see posted.  Hope I didn't just miss it.
> 
> Looks like Bretton Woods will be $29 starting April 6th, 2015.  Might need to buy online?



You are correct.  $29 starting 4/6, website just says spring rates...no mention of online requirement. $49 tomorrow thru next Sunday.
I may do BW Sunday 4/12, it's been close to 20 yrs since I was last there.


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 30, 2015)

*Wednesday 4/1 April Fools Day Specials *
Waterville $1
Wildcat/Attitash $9
MRG 2 for 1


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 30, 2015)

abc said:


> It's ok to be skeptical. But there's no use to badger the original poster with question asked in 3 different ways!
> 
> Either he's a liar, which he'll continue to lie. Or he's telling the truth, which he will also continue to insist its truth. Keep asking the same question isn't going to yield any different answers!
> 
> ...



I never thought he was a liar.  I just was having a tough time grasping that they would allow interchangeable discounts for clubs which are supposed to be different entities with different discount days.  With that being the case, it seems like it would be wise to join either club and then just obtain the list of discount days for the club which you did not join.  Honestly, it makes joining the clubs and even better deal and a no-brainer.

I didn't mean to ruffle any feathers, just wanted to be thorough and get a correct answer for not only myself, but for everyone to then use.


----------



## VTKilarney (Mar 30, 2015)

Burke is $25 on this coming Sunday.


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 30, 2015)

cliffl007 said:


> Bretton Woods  PATRIOT'S DAY: April 20, 2015
> " Join us for some spring skiing, lift tickets are only $17.76 AND receive a return voucher to kick off next season (valid through Dec. 18, 2015)."
> 
> Pretty good deal if its a nice Monday!


Planning to be there for this. Wildcat that Sunday PM 4/19, Bretton Woods 4/20. Got a condo in Jackson for 2 nights as a final family winter ski trip.


----------



## catsup948 (Mar 30, 2015)

Pico $25 bucks Friday-Sunday with a 3 canned goods.  Good deal for their final weekend!


----------



## billski (Apr 2, 2015)

Burke
Wake up and come riding! The weatherman is calling for warm temperatures  and our prices are at an all time low for our last week of operations! 
 Today: $35
 Friday: $35
 Saturday: $45
 Sunday: $25


----------



## catsup948 (Apr 2, 2015)

billski said:


> Burke
> Wake up and come riding! The weatherman is calling for warm temperatures  and our prices are at an all time low for our last week of operations!
> Today: $35
> Friday: $35
> ...



They must be closing for lack of skiers.  Next week could be pretty snowy up north.


----------



## VTKilarney (Apr 3, 2015)

catsup948 said:


> They must be closing for lack of skiers.  Next week could be pretty snowy up north.



Even if it wasn't they have plenty of snow to stay open longer.   So it's definitely due to lack of interest.


----------



## billski (Apr 16, 2015)

Mountain sports club membership $10 now.  Good through the 2015-16 season.  I got mine.


----------



## catsup948 (Apr 16, 2015)

billski said:


> Mountain sports club membership $10 now.  Good through the 2015-16 season.  I got mine.



Tempting.  But don't they offer membership with a voucher to select mountains in the fall?


----------



## moresnow (Apr 16, 2015)

catsup948 said:


> Tempting.  But don't they offer membership with a voucher to select mountains in the fall?



Yes, but not for $10. I'ts a great deal of you are just looking for access to their bogos and other coupons.


----------



## billski (Apr 16, 2015)

catsup948 said:


> Tempting.  But don't they offer membership with a voucher to select mountains in the fall?


    Pay $50 in the fall, get your "free" ticket.  Or wait until they have a "sale" and get a free ticket, though the pickings could be slim.  Read it for yourself.   Read it for yourself.


----------



## catsup948 (Apr 16, 2015)

billski said:


> Mountain sports club membership $10 now.  Good through the 2015-16 season.  I got mine.



Is there a link for this? I'm not seeing it on their site.  Maybe it's the being outside in the sun all day and the giant beer is just had.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Apr 16, 2015)

catsup948 said:


> Tempting.  But *don't they offer membership with a voucher to select mountains in the fall?*



Yes, it's better IMO to wait and pay the $35 in the fall and get a "free" ($35 really) lift ticket (I go with Smuggler's Notch), plus everything else.  

Unless you're not interested in any of their free ticket mountains, then the $10 is a great deal for their BOGOs, but it's a caveat emptor thing, they have awesome BOGOs for a few places (Jay Peak non-Saturday, etc...), but unless you ski those areas it's mostly meh...   I actually didn't bother joining it this year because I had enough sub-$35 Smugg's vouchers to begin with, and because they did away with the BOGOs for some other places I go, like Plattekill.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Apr 17, 2015)

I joined in the fall and got a voucher for crotched.  Aside from that, I didn't use it.  The fact that they have to mail you the vouchers is a deterrent for me because my ski plan destinations are usually fluid until the last minute. If they could email a bar code, this would be a much more valuable service IMO.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dlague (Apr 17, 2015)

We got the Mountain Sports Club membership one year but felt the RSNE card provided similar benefits plus the Saturdays so it became redundent. We did use the Whaleback lift voucher in any case.  Otherwise did not use it.


----------



## billski (Apr 21, 2015)

Free Jay Peak voucher for the first AZ'er with 100 or more posts.  PM me.


----------



## catsup948 (Apr 22, 2015)

Sunday River free skiing May 2nd!  Pair that with wildcat. Nice weekend right there!


----------



## abc (Apr 22, 2015)

catsup948 said:


> Sunday River free skiing May 2nd!


Did the Sunday River thing twice before. Crazy busy. 

I think I'll stick with Wildcat if I go.


----------



## Jcb890 (Apr 23, 2015)

abc said:


> Did the Sunday River thing twice before. Crazy busy.
> 
> I think I'll stick with Wildcat if I go.



How busy are we talking here?  Waiting 10-15 minutes for a chair and the trails packed with people?


----------



## dlague (Apr 23, 2015)

Jcb890 said:


> How busy are we talking here?  Waiting 10-15 minutes for a chair and the trails packed with people?



Probably like Waterville on April Fools Day where you ski for $1


----------



## Jcb890 (Apr 23, 2015)

dlague said:


> Probably like Waterville on April Fools Day where you ski for $1



I've never done either, so I have trouble grasping the comparison.  Sorry :lol:

I've never been to Waterville Valley or Sunder River actually.


----------



## xwhaler (Apr 23, 2015)

Likely very weather dependent. 
I had heard Bretton Woods closing day Patriots Day where you ski for $17.76 and includes a voucher for early season next yr has been very crowded in the past.
I was there on Monday and the lousy weather kept people away---lodge/parking lot was crowded but basically ski on to the 2 lifts they had running.


----------



## catsup948 (Apr 23, 2015)

I think Sugarbush does a free day their last day too.


----------



## Jcb890 (Apr 23, 2015)

catsup948 said:


> I think Sugarbush does a free day their last day too.



I just checked their site and events page and don't see anything listed there yet.  Do we know when Sugarbush is closing yet?  MadPatSki's blog says Sunday May 3rd, but that date is tentative.  I think I'd need to choose either Sunday River or Sugarbush that weekend as doing both is just too much driving.  They are both about a 3.5 hr drive and I have never been to either.

So, if they're both free that weekend, which do I choose?


----------



## dlague (Apr 23, 2015)

Jcb890 said:


> I just checked their site and events page and don't see anything listed there yet.  Do we know when Sugarbush is closing yet?  MadPatSki's blog says Sunday May 3rd, but that date is tentative.  I think I'd need to choose either Sunday River or Sugarbush that weekend as doing both is just too much driving.  They are both about a 3.5 hr drive and I have never been to either.
> 
> So, if they're both free that weekend, which do I choose?



Sugarbush never had the free day last year.  I went to it two years ago and planned for it last year but never happened.  I think Sunday River's last day is May 2nd.


----------



## Jcb890 (Apr 23, 2015)

dlague said:


> Sugarbush never had the free day last year.  I went to it two years ago and planned for it last year but never happened.  I think Sunday River's last day is May 2nd.



Yes, May 2nd is Sunday River's last day.  That is next Saturday.
If Sugarbush is closing on the 3rd, that would be next Sunday.

Too much driving to do both, so I'd need to choose one (if they're both free).


----------



## skiMEbike (Apr 23, 2015)

Jcb890 said:


> I just checked their site and events page and don't see anything listed there yet.  Do we know when Sugarbush is closing yet?  MadPatSki's blog says Sunday May 3rd, but that date is tentative.  I think I'd need to choose either Sunday River or Sugarbush that weekend as doing both is just too much driving.  They are both about a 3.5 hr drive and I have never been to either.
> 
> So, if they're both free that weekend, which do I choose?



It's about 3 hours drive from SR to SB just about a straight shot on Route 2...just sayin.   I've never skied Sugarbush (but near the top of my New England ski bucket list).   I've skied SRiver in past years on last day & don't recall it being that "crazy"....Personally, I feel late season skiing @ SR is WAY better than early season skiing (with 1/2 trail) in terms of terrain, crowds on the slope, and lift lines.   Given the current snow pack, I suspect the last day @ SR will be offering up more terrain than in years past, so crowds on the slope should be minimized.    Crowds in the liftline would be expected, but traveling in the singles line would help.  I would think most of Locke & Barker will be open on May 2nd.


----------



## addseo1118 (Apr 29, 2015)

Thanks for great links in this page. It's so useful.


----------



## Jcb890 (Apr 29, 2015)

skiMEbike said:


> It's about 3 hours drive from SR to SB just about a straight shot on Route 2...just sayin.   I've never skied Sugarbush (but near the top of my New England ski bucket list).   I've skied SRiver in past years on last day & don't recall it being that "crazy"....Personally, I feel late season skiing @ SR is WAY better than early season skiing (with 1/2 trail) in terms of terrain, crowds on the slope, and lift lines.   Given the current snow pack, I suspect the last day @ SR will be offering up more terrain than in years past, so crowds on the slope should be minimized.    Crowds in the liftline would be expected, but traveling in the singles line would help.  I would think most of Locke & Barker will be open on May 2nd.



Unfortunately I can't make a 2-day trip this weekend work, so I'll be day-tripping on Saturday to whichever mountain I decide to go to.

Now I'm trying to decide between Jay and Sunday River.  Jay is about 15-20 minutes further, but that doesn't really matter.  I want to go to whichever mountain is going to have the better conditions and better terrain available.  I've never been to either mountain.


----------



## skiMEbike (Apr 29, 2015)

Jcb890 said:


> Unfortunately I can't make a 2-day trip this weekend work, so I'll be day-tripping on Saturday to whichever mountain I decide to go to.
> 
> Now I'm trying to decide between Jay and Sunday River.  Jay is about 15-20 minutes further, but that doesn't really matter.  I want to go to whichever mountain is going to have the better conditions and better terrain available.  I've never been to either mountain.



Hmmmmm....It doesn't appear that Jay has announced what lifts they plan to run.   I haven't been to Jay this year, but considering last weeks snow I'd venture to say conditions are MUCH better & I'd think lots of glades are in play over there.   SR is running only Barker (which for me is not overly exciting), and I am not sure the glades are in play any more.    If you want glades, better snow, or less crowds, then go to Jay regardless of what lift(s) will be spinning.   If you ski on-piste only, don't care about crowds, want to save a few bucks due to free ticket at SR , AND Jay plans to only spin the Jet, then and only then you might want to consider SRiver....Otherwise it is JAY ALL DAY !!

Wherever you end up it sounds like there will be good turns to be had at any mountain with snow !!


----------



## Jcb890 (Apr 29, 2015)

skiMEbike said:


> Hmmmmm....It doesn't appear that Jay has announced what lifts they plan to run.   I haven't been to Jay this year, but considering last weeks snow I'd venture to say conditions are MUCH better & I'd think lots of glades are in play over there.   SR is running only Barker (which for me is not overly exciting), and I am not sure the glades are in play any more.    If you want glades, better snow, or less crowds, then go to Jay regardless of what lift(s) will be spinning.   If you ski on-piste only, don't care about crowds, want to save a few bucks due to free ticket at SR , AND Jay plans to only spin the Jet, then and only then you might want to consider SRiver....Otherwise it is JAY ALL DAY !!
> 
> Wherever you end up it sounds like there will be good turns to be had at any mountain with snow !!



Their site is tough to get an update on lifts/trails since with them being closed during the week, they list everything as closed/not operating.  I have been emailing Jay's customer service back and forth this morning and just asked about what will be open and how the conditions will be.  When I receive a reply I will post back in here for anyone else who may be curious.

I'm always looking for nice wide-open glades like the ones you see at places like Baldface and other mountains out West.  Does Jay have anything like this or are all of their glade runs/trails quite tight like most of the others in New England I have found?  Maybe I'm looking in the wrong places!

EDIT - I have an update from Jay, though it isn't much of an update:



> At this time, we unfortunately do not know what lifts/terrain will be open. Conditions have been good, some spots are typical spring skiing conditions, soft snow (slows your down a little) and warm weather, it is forecasted to be warm the rest of the week, which may or may not affect the terrain."


----------



## dlague (Apr 29, 2015)

Jcb890 said:


> Their site is tough to get an update on lifts/trails since with them being closed during the week, they list everything as closed/not operating.  I have been emailing Jay's customer service back and forth this morning and just asked about what will be open and how the conditions will be.  When I receive a reply I will post back in here for anyone else who may be curious.
> 
> I'm always looking for nice wide-open glades like the ones you see at places like Baldface and other mountains out West.  Does Jay have anything like this or are all of their glade runs/trails quite tight like most of the others in New England I have found?  Maybe I'm looking in the wrong places!
> 
> EDIT - I have an update from Jay, though it isn't much of an update:



I have not seen ski areas actually report the weekend plans if they are closed mid week - more than likely they will shed some light on Friday.  Heck, Wildcat is not even talking about the lift ticket price for this weekend yet.

On Jay Peaks FB Page:



> Cover. Up.
> The rumors are true. We are reopening the hill for this upcoming weekend of May 2nd & 3rd. After last chair Sunday, we’ll suspend mid-week operations again, and reevaluate conditions for a potential season finale on *Mother's Day Weekend*.



My wife is targeting Mother's Day!


----------



## Jcb890 (Apr 29, 2015)

dlague said:


> I have not seen ski areas actually report the weekend plans if they are closed mid week - more than likely they will shed some light on Friday.  Heck, Wildcat is not even talking about the lift ticket price for this weekend yet.
> 
> On Jay Peaks FB Page:
> 
> My wife is targeting Mother's Day!



Nice!  Next weekend is out for me since we'll be busy both days.


----------



## yeggous (Apr 30, 2015)

dlague said:


> I have not seen ski areas actually report the weekend plans if they are closed mid week - more than likely they will shed some light on Friday.  Heck, Wildcat is not even talking about the lift ticket price for this weekend yet.
> 
> On Jay Peaks FB Page:
> 
> ...



Wildcat will be $39 this weekend.


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## dlague (Apr 30, 2015)

yeggous said:


> Wildcat will be $39 this weekend.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app



I got Liftopia tickets for Friday for my wife and son for $34 and I have the Express Pass (50% off window rate - $27).  With Killington being about 30 minutes closer we went that route.

BTW I got an email from Liftopia stating that they had 54 more ticket left at $34 for Killington for Friday.  $44 for Saturday and Sunday.  Jay Peak on Liftopia is $33 for Saturday and $27 for Sunday.


----------



## steamboat1 (Apr 30, 2015)

dlague said:


> I got Liftopia tickets for Friday for my wife and son for $34 and I have the Express Pass (50% off window rate - $27).  With Killington being about 30 minutes closer we went that route.
> 
> BTW I got an email from Liftopia stating that they had 54 more ticket left at $34 for Killington for Friday.  $44 for Saturday and Sunday.  Jay Peak on Liftopia is $33 for Saturday and $27 for Sunday.


Doesn't your wife & son have season passes for Cannon? Killington lift tickets are 50% off weekdays with a pass/ticket from any other ski area.


----------



## xlr8r (Apr 30, 2015)

FYI Today is the last day to get the 15/16 M.A.X. Pass for $699
www.themaxpass.com


----------



## Jcb890 (May 4, 2015)

billski said:


> Free Jay Peak voucher for the first AZ'er with 100 or more posts.  PM me.



I just wanted to give *billski* a shout out for hooking me up with a free Jay Peak voucher!  I had never been before and had an absolute blast.  I am definitely a fan of Jay Peak and I already cannot wait to get up there next season!

Thanks again Bill!

I posted a Trip Report as well if anyone wants to check it out.  Lacking in pictures though, sorry!


----------



## dlague (May 6, 2015)

Since there is not a *Skiing on the Cheap - 2015-16 Edition* yet, I will post it here

Get $10 off Liftopia lift ticket by completing the survey

https://www.surveymonkey.com/r/liftopiaspring2015fb


----------



## Jcb890 (May 6, 2015)

dlague said:


> Since there is not a *Skiing on the Cheap - 2015-16 Edition* yet, I will post it here
> 
> Get $10 off Liftopia lift ticket by completing the survey
> 
> https://www.surveymonkey.com/r/liftopiaspring2015fb



Go ahead and make the thread.  Too early still for a 15/16 edition?


----------



## abc (May 8, 2015)

Jcb890 said:


> Go ahead and make the thread.  Too early still for a 15/16 edition?


Technically, we're still in the 14/15 season


----------



## Jcb890 (May 8, 2015)

abc said:


> Technically, we're still in the 14/15 season



I know, I'm not suggesting deleting this thread.  People could still post in it.  Whatever works.


----------



## dlague (May 11, 2015)

abc said:


> Technically, we're still in the 14/15 season



But is is a 2015-2016 deal.  All ready did it.  Last year is was started around the same time.


----------



## skiNEwhere (May 12, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> Doesn't your wife & son have season passes for Cannon? Killington lift tickets are 50% off weekdays with a pass/ticket from any other ski area.



You have a link to that which lists the stipulations? Not sure if they'll count the epic pass, or still consider Friday a weekday come the end of the month.


----------



## Smellytele (May 12, 2015)

skiNEwhere said:


> You have a link to that which lists the stipulations? Not sure if they'll count the epic pass, or still consider Friday a weekday come the end of the month.



[h=2]WORLD WIDE TICKET AND SEASON PASS SPECIAL[/h] [h=3]SAVE EVERY DAY APRIL 6, 2015 ‘TILL THE SNOW MELTS[/h] 
Your local mountain may be closed but we’ve got the goods for  spring skiing and riding. Present any lift ticket, season pass, discount  card, or frequent skier card from any mountain at the ticket window and  receive 50% one-day lift tickets midweek and 25% off one-day lift  tickets weekends. If presenting a lift ticket, it will need to be  surrendered to receive the deal. Killington lift tickets dated 4/6/2015  and later will not be accepted. Offer may not be combined with any other  offer or pre-purchased lift ticket. Killington Season Passes and  Express Cards may not be presented for discounts for friends/family.

http://www.killington.com/site/tickets/tickets_and_cards/special_offers


----------



## steamboat1 (May 12, 2015)

skiNEwhere said:


> You have a link to that which lists the stipulations? Not sure if they'll count the epic pass, *or still consider Friday a weekday come the end of the month.*


In the Killington 5/8 trip report on this site the OP stated this past Fri. tickets were still 50% off with a ticket/pass from another ski area. They were on a Fri.-Sun. only schedule last week so I'd say the answer is yes.
edit: full price ticket was $54.


----------



## Smellytele (Jun 8, 2015)

need to start a 2015/2016 thread:


----------



## dlague (Jun 8, 2015)

There is one!

http://forums.alpinezone.com/showth...-on-the-Cheap-2015-16-Edition?highlight=cheap


----------

